# ALIEN TECH



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 7, 2014)

lets talk about and witness your opinions, videos and personal accounts.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 7, 2014)

A friend of mine drew a picture of a strange boomerang shaped craft. He said"it was like something strait out of starwars. it flew overhead and spotlighted him with a blue light. He said it was only going about ten mph and he had three witnesses. I was talking about it to another fella at work someone stops me and says they seen one. He describes it a little and i drew a picture. this guy seen the same thing as my friend, only this one was not moving just sitting still hovering! I have met two other people that seen the same craft one was ten years earlier. I was thinking I would like to see one. All I ever see is strange lights off in the distance and could never make them out although they had erratic flight patterns. One day I'm meeting some friends at the bar so I'm driving along and see a bright light out the drivers side window. I think its a helicopter no big deal then it spotlights me with a real bright blinding light. I look around and see nobody on the road no traffic at all what so ever. I roll the window down and guess what..... no noise at all I slam the breaks the craft hits its breaks I speed up it speeds up It didnt lag at all it matched my speed exactly. At that point I knew something was up. it was almost like it was tethered to my car and it was doing exactly what i was doing at the same time. it maintained this distance of about 50ft and then it moved infront of my car and was flying sideways in front of me as im going down the road and flew over the top of the bar ten feet above the building max no noise at all. as it flew by I was able to see the back of the ship I would say ten feet tall fifteen feet wide and thirty feet long. It looked like it was put together in triangular panels. And it was delta shaped. I looked around the parking lot and ran in the building to find someone anyone and everyone laughed at me all drunk and nobody even checked. This was not a drone It was before drones became big.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 7, 2014)

Anyone want to explain this?


----------



## Doer (Aug 7, 2014)

Since there are no Aliens how can there be Tech?


----------



## Doer (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey here is a clue. There have been secret drone programs since the 30s.


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 7, 2014)

Doer said:


> Hey here is a clue. There have been secret drone programs since the 30s.


You mean the pigeons in the nose-cone of missiles? 
I knew those damn statue rats couldn't be trusted. What about arachnids? They're alien-tech, too!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 7, 2014)

Doer said:


> Hey here is a clue. There have been secret drone programs since the 30s.


So your saying what I seen was a drone? Funny I don't recall you being there. no sound flying very slow . Matching my speed exactly. I know quite a few people in the airforce and they have no idea what it is. Perhaps you could find a picture of said drone. Ive looked for several years and could find nothing remotely close.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 7, 2014)

I know it sounds ridiculous and i wouldn't believe it either If I hadn't seen it. The thing is, I did see it and what I saw was the impossible.


----------



## Doer (Aug 9, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> So your saying what I seen was a drone? Funny I don't recall you being there. no sound flying very slow . Matching my speed exactly. I know quite a few people in the airforce and they have no idea what it is. Perhaps you could find a picture of said drone. Ive looked for several years and could find nothing remotely close.


No. Now I'm saying you are trolling by the kindergarten technique of putting the words back in my mouth.

Since there are Secret Programs, how could you know shit about it? How close was it really? And does that mountain match your speed exactly as you go by it 200 miles away?
Sure. I was endless fascinated by perspective as a kid and still am.

It is all a manner of size and perspective, and your superstition. We all have superstition as an actual perception. Stition = pattern making. Super as a prefix = extraordinary. It is a quite technical thing is brain science these days.

We are wired to see patterns that are not even there and make conclusions, to put safety first.
I can still jump at a shadow. Wired. We did that quite well for 50,000 years before we got to Science.

And you pick argument for your belief out of a very thin sentence of mine. Superstition seems to be itching to infect others, even violently and UN-reasonably. Again I am sure that is a survival trait. It is the very Basis of Tribe and Religion.

But, this is the Science section.,

We have a section for Superstition.

Total super stition.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 9, 2014)

Doer said:


> No. Now I'm saying you are trolling by the kindergarten technique of putting the words back in my mouth.
> 
> Since there are Secret Programs, how could you know shit about it? How close was it really? And does that mountain match your speed exactly as you go by it 200 miles away?
> Sure. I was endless fascinated by perspective as a kid and still am.
> ...


If it was top secret why did it fallow me for 5 miles, 50 feet away, treetop level, right on the edge of the road?why did it toy with me as I hit the breaks and sped up? Why did it fly ten feet above a public building and let me see it? Oh ya 30 feet long ten feet tall fifteen feet wide. NO PROPULSION SYSTEM THAT I COULD SEE?Top secret my ass! I asked a question looking for a possible answer if you dont know you dont know. Why bother responding?


----------



## Doer (Aug 9, 2014)

To fuck with you?


----------



## Wilksey (Aug 9, 2014)

The bottom line up front is that we are, and have been, visited by intelligent beings using craft designed to make use of physical properties we currently do not understand. 

What they are, where they come from, and most importantly, WHY the fuck they're here, is the big question. Sadly, we'll never get any closer to the answer if we keep pretending they don't exist.


----------



## Doer (Aug 9, 2014)

So you say. A lot of people believe Jesus was real.

No evidence of that either.

And I know we are all wired for super stition.

Where is the Photo, OP, if it was that compelling, following you and all?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 9, 2014)

Doer said:


> So you say. A lot of people believe Jesus was real.
> 
> No evidence of that either.
> 
> ...


I don't see how you can teach anyone if your so close minded. And you have to be open to possibilities if you ever expect to learn anything. Trolling my posts huh? well this isnt the religion section its the science and technology section. I'm talking about alien tech that you know nothing about nor believe in, so your posts are pointless. Your trying to make me look stupid but you think humans are the only intelligent beings in the universe. Personally I dont care what you think about this topic,It doesnt change THE FACT that I witnessed something strange.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 9, 2014)

Wilksey said:


> The bottom line up front is that we are, and have been, visited by intelligent beings using craft designed to make use of physical properties we currently do not understand.
> 
> What they are, where they come from, and most importantly, WHY the fuck they're here, is the big question. Sadly, we'll never get any closer to the answer if we keep pretending they don't exist.


Did you see something?


----------



## Doer (Aug 9, 2014)

Teach? I'm trying to learn. Where is the proof?

Why did everyone see only Angels and apparitions, or faces in the sky, before the Age of Flight? There was not even a single UFO claim until 1947 or something.

A guy saw one of the disk lift experiments from Area 51, in his Cessna. I've seen the video.

After that, All Flying Saucers.

You can just believe in it. That is what a religion is, after all.

No proof.


----------



## Doer (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Wilksey (Aug 9, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Did you see something?


Nope.

However, I've never seen any of the planets in our own solar system either, but I know they're there.

Why? 

Because enough of our fellow citizens have made direct observations of our sister planets, and because they've been captured on film. That's good enough for me.

There's been enough trained aviators to make direct observations of these things to prove their existence, and the story is always the same: Unusual / non-standard planforms, and performance capabilities that defy our understanding of physics.

There's been trained radar operators that have made observations, and in many cases, these observations coincide with the observations of the pilot in the sky. And again, there is usually a display of flight that defies our understanding of physics, whether through unreal acceleration / deceleration, static flight, or direction changes at speeds and angles no human craft could duplicate.

There's also photographic evidence that further corroborates the observer in the air, and the radar observer on the ground. Granted, a lot of these pictures are pretty shitty, however, most have been taken by cameras not designed to capture objects at the distances or light conditions that these things are observed.

Here's an excellent example that happened above the nations' capital in 1952:







This event was observed by multiple witnesses on the ground, by multiple radar operators at multiple locations, and by multiple pilots in the sky, and there is photographic evidence of the objects in the sky, and their signatures on radar. This event happened over multiple days. To discount this evidence is completely irrational. And yet people do, including our own government.

They're real, and whatever the fuck they are, they're a LOT smarter than our monkey asses.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 9, 2014)

If this was about alien tech weed I'd be interested.
I'm sad now


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 9, 2014)

Leonardo da vinci


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 9, 2014)

Whats with the funny hat? Notice the strange body type?
















Funny looking babies huh!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 9, 2014)

They say he worshiped the sun god but thats just speculation. the last picture looks like a planet with capsules or pods coming out of it. Why would a sunray have a little oval at the end?


----------



## earnest_voice (Aug 10, 2014)

Doer said:


> Teach? I'm trying to learn. Where is the proof?
> 
> Why did everyone see only Angels and apparitions, or faces in the sky, before the Age of Flight? There was not even a single UFO claim until 1947 or something.
> 
> ...


Many sightings have been documented pre '47 - some by very credible witnesses.

http://www.nicap.org/waves/prior-47-19th.htm

The nuclear and jet ages is when we started to see an explosion in sightings. The correlation is a no brainer. I personally think many sightings at least 90% plus were experimental aircraft in testing, but the other 5-10% warrant serious investigation and probably have been investigated to the point of exhaustion by some alphabet agency.

The military and government witnesses are the most credible and compelling, particularly high ranking military personnel with security clearances.

Regardless of the veracity of the statements made by witnesses, one aspect remains common amongst all;

The witness are interviewed at length about their sightings by intelligence agency employees - obviously someone is interested in this phenomena and will expend public resources to verify it


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 11, 2014)

Doer said:


> pecker can't you tell I'm head over heals prison gay for you


. There must be a better thread for shit like this


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 11, 2014)

This is the only thread that alien technology could go in. It wont sink in the science/tech section.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 11, 2014)

Doer said:


>


That's cool stuff but not it. It was more of an elongated delta.


----------



## Doer (Aug 11, 2014)

We may be spreading into a rift between dimensions, by proving the Higgs Bosun.

Perception is Conception


----------



## Doer (Aug 11, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> That's cool stuff but not it. It was more of an elongated delta.


I am saying dear Doctor those saucers from a long time ago, started the UFO craze. It did not exist before then. Before then, people saw crazy shit, angels and flying witchs.

You guys are putting way too much faith in eye-witness. We know now, that is the least reliable of all.

And Wilksey, what to you think of crop circles? They just found one in the Netherlands last week.


Foot boards with a rope loops
16 guys
a bunch of string, measured into precise length to make the circles.
6 hours

If you study the history of fooling most of the people, most of the time, you see that falling for flim flam, is what we monkeys do. This is just one more example.

Hint: people lie for attention


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 11, 2014)

Doer said:


> when I've taken my glucosamine and I'm flexible enough I can systematically confirm that my asshole tastes super good


Yeah dude there's definitely some other thread you need to start posting in


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 11, 2014)

Doer said:


> To fuck with you?


Apparently you're not the only one likes fucking with people


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 11, 2014)

Go ahead and use my fake quote technique it's just a little trophy to me


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 11, 2014)

@IRON-EYES Doer hasn't seen one yet so I don't think he understands. Give him time


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 11, 2014)

Doer said:


> We may be spreading into a rift between dimensions, by proving the Higgs Bosun.
> 
> Perception is Conception


Reality is a matter of perspective.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 11, 2014)

Seen the unexplainable more times than could be explaned


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 11, 2014)

Three youtube videos of the dome of the rock ufo were posted


----------



## Wilksey (Aug 11, 2014)

Doer said:


> I am saying dear Doctor those saucers from a long time ago, started the UFO craze. It did not exist before then. Before then, people saw crazy shit, angels and flying witchs.
> 
> You guys are putting way too much faith in eye-witness. We know now, that is the least reliable of all.
> 
> ...


The UFO phenomenon has been with humanity since, probably forever. However, the descriptions used by individuals to describe what they have seen have indeed changed to match the linguistics of any given time period. There are accounts from the time of Rome that describe objects in the sky "like bronze shields", and during the time that the hot air balloon / zeppelins roamed the skies, they were referred to as "airships". Today, people would use UFO / flying saucer simply because those terms are common place in OUR time.

I agree that there are indeed people that are full of shit. There are also people that misidentify natural phenomenon and made made objects. However, there are also people that see vehicles that are NOT made by humans, and they tell the truth about what they have seen. Some, like aviators, police, or military, tell the truth simply because it's their duty. Others tell the truth because they're honest people and it's the right thing to do, and still others tell the truth because sharing information is something we, as a species, just naturally do to PROTECT the species...whether we realize it or not. 

We, as a species mind you, became dominant because of our ability to communicate. Sure, we lie to each other, and we're greedy motherfuckers, but most of us realize that we stand a better chance of survival if we stick together. So when somebody saw a grizzly bear at a water hole back in the day, they told the others to "watch out for that g'damn grizzly bear", and it is this kind of communication that helped us survive. Seeing these damn UFO's scares the fuck out of a lot of people, and they report what they've seen for the same reasons our ancestors reported on those damn grizzly bears. They do it to protect the species. It's an instinct.

Human observation, speculation, and deductive reasoning have allowed our species to harness the power of the atom. So when trained observers, ie pilots, trained equipment operators, like RADAR crews, consistently observe the same kind of phenomenon over, and over, and over again, the probability of error gets lower, and lower, until it becomes far less likely for them all to be wrong, and far more probable for them to be correct. They report objects operating outside the bounds of human craft, which means they were made by somebody else.

There's simply far too many good people that have witnessed these things to be discounted by any rational individual.

As for crop circles?

I believe there are indeed a lot of fakes out there, however, there are individuals that have examined some of these circles and found physical abnormalities that would suggest they were not made by the typical human "artist".

/shrug

Maybe if we pull our collective heads out of our ass and stop killing each other, our visitors might formally introduce themselves. But then again, maybe not. Maybe it's best they don't.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 12, 2014)

Doer said:


> I am saying dear Doctor those saucers from a long time ago, started the UFO craze. It did not exist before then. Before then, people saw crazy shit, angels and flying witchs.
> 
> You guys are putting way too much faith in eye-witness. We know now, that is the least reliable of all.
> 
> Hint: people lie for attention


Please watch this one video. Three astronauts are all talking about it.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 12, 2014)

Dr. Edgar Mitchell was nominated for the nobel peace prize


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 12, 2014)

Wilksey said:


> ***snipped rambling bullshit***. So when trained observers, ie pilots, trained equipment operators, like RADAR crews, ***snipped rambling bulshit***





> It's happened to most of us. We suddenly wake up and find ourselves disoriented, wondering where we are, and possibly mistaking a light in the distance for something completely different. Usually it's no big deal -- you shake it off, wake up and move on.
> 
> If you happen to be pilot on a trans-Atlantic flight, the consequences can be much more serious -- like mistaking the planet Venus for another plane and sending the plane you're piloting into a dive that slammed passengers into the ceiling and back to the floor.


http://www.cnn.com/2012/04/17/travel/canada-disoriented-pilot/

Trained operators make mistakes


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 12, 2014)

You didnt read the thread


----------



## Doer (Aug 12, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> Yeah dude there's definitely some other thread you need to start posting in


Plagerizing and faking quotes will get you banned.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 12, 2014)

Doer said:


> Plagerizing and faking quotes will get you banned.


I don't think it will.


----------



## Doer (Aug 12, 2014)

Maybe there are no visitors.

Just the crazy people throughout history.

IRON-SHOE you challenged me why I would post at all.


----------



## Doer (Aug 12, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I don't think it will.


But if has before. Think about it.,

It is harassment. And if we all just blew the words apart and claim the other said what ever, there COULD NOT BE this forum.

Think about it. I've seen it,.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 12, 2014)

Doer said:


> But if has before. Think about it.,
> 
> It is harassment. And if we all just blew the words apart and claim the other said what ever, there COULD NOT BE this forum.
> 
> Think about it. I've seen it,.


 one of the best known growers on the planet left the site because of the trolls. what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Doer (Aug 12, 2014)

there is a line


----------



## Growan (Aug 12, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> one of the best known growers on the planet left the site because of the trolls. what the hell are you talking about?


Who was that? 

I've enjoyed this thread, by the way. I'm on the fence, but i LOVE the big debate/evidence/hoax thst surrounds it all. Carry on...


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Aug 12, 2014)

My sister and I were driving back through Ohio from Michigan. Along the way we came to an s-curve, on the left or east side of the road was a farm house and about 15 acres of beans. As we got to the middle of the S curve a huge , and I mean fucking huge, like half a football field sized portion of the bean field instantly lit up and you could see the light coming from the sky. I stopped the car and we both just sat there looking at it saying "what the fuck". I put down the windows and shut the car off. There was no noise what so ever. Nothing, you could hear crickets. about 10 seconds later it completely went away. Boom back to normal. I traveled that road every weekend on my trips to see my father up on Gross Ile. There are no spot lights on the property, the farm house was at least 200 yards from where the light was and, I honestly have no other explanation other that it was an Alien craft of some sort. My sister and I both stayed pretty quiet the rest of the trip home . 
I been flying in fixed wings since I was 3 and I'm getting my helicopter rating right now. I am not naive when it comes to machines in the air.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 12, 2014)

Doer said:


> IRON-SHOE


i love it


Hahah bannd


----------



## Doer (Aug 12, 2014)

ElfoodStampo said:


> My sister and I were driving back through Ohio from Michigan. Along the way we came to an s-curve, on the left or east side of the road was a farm house and about 15 acres of beans. As we got to the middle of the S curve a huge , and I mean fucking huge, like half a football field sized portion of the bean field instantly lit up and you could see the light coming from the sky. I stopped the car and we both just sat there looking at it saying "what the fuck". I put down the windows and shut the car off. There was no noise what so ever. Nothing, you could hear crickets. about 10 seconds later it completely went away. Boom back to normal. I traveled that road every weekend on my trips to see my father up on Gross Ile. There are no spot lights on the property, the farm house was at least 200 yards from where the light was and, I honestly have no other explanation other that it was an Alien craft of some sort. My sister and I both stayed pretty quiet the rest of the trip home .
> I been flying in fixed wings since I was 3 and I'm getting my helicopter rating right now. I am not naive when it comes to machines in the air.



Helo? I'm rated in the R-22. Such fun, huh?

My friend up in Napa, (owns a B-25, uses it for tours for tourists) would take his Piper out over the ocean for sunset and just relax. His neon-blue, flying brief case story is chilling.

He claims it zoomed up from off his left and matched speeds and turns within his wing span and level with his window. Stayed for about 5 seconds he said and zoomed away, 

No reason for him to lie.


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Aug 12, 2014)

Doer said:


> Helo? I rated in the R-22. Such fun, huh?


That's awesome. yes, its probably the most fun I've had outside a bedroom!!
Were using a Schweitzer. I love the fact it has a fighter jet stick for the cyclical. You get to fire guns when talking to the tower!!
I'm getting hovering pretty quickly so I think this Thursday were going to move on to auto-rotations. 
Any advice or tips you have for a beginner I would be all ears!!


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 12, 2014)

Hahahaha fuckd video games hahahaha


----------



## Doer (Aug 12, 2014)

It's a hoot!

It took me 15 hrs to really nail the hover, but after that was like putty in my hands. Thought to ship Wetware. 

I can't really advise you because the physics are the opposite with the Switz. You have a heavy rotor and all the inertia you need. OTH, you have an articulated rotor system and a ground resonance risk landing gear.

I can pull the blades off the R-22., if I am not careful. I can stall rotor in a heartbeat and have an UN-recoverable death. There are the same number of coffin corners but they are completely different.

I live for auto-rotation, like I live for downhill skiing.

Dynamic roll diversion is the same however. Don't get sideways.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 12, 2014)

I know this has nothing to do with alien stuff, but its right up there with the unknown and i thought it might put a "wow" in your day if you belive it,,,,ok here we go,,,,,,i was in a phone box and i put some money in the slot and more money came out, i thought ," that's strange" so i put some more money in and more money came out of the coin return slot i thought " huh whys is it doing that" and it suddenly dawned on me i was dreaming, that's why more money came out every time i put some in, because i was dreaming,???
THIS STORY WOULD BE ALOT EASIER FOR ME TO UNDERSTAND IF IT WASNT TRUE!! Have a nice day , and don't think about it too much , leave that burden to me? Thanks for reading, have a nice day,,


----------



## Doer (Aug 12, 2014)

I've had those found money dreams always in coin. Weird. Such a bummer to wake up from, huh?


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Aug 12, 2014)

Doer said:


> It's a hoot!
> 
> It took me 15 hrs to really nail the hover, but after that was like putty in my hands. Thought to ship Wetware.
> 
> ...


I'm not quite sure what most of this means, but thanks! I'll start reading up.


----------



## Doer (Aug 12, 2014)

as good a place to start as any...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_rollover


----------



## Doer (Aug 12, 2014)

How about engine off at hover, drills?

Another HOOT! For me I have 1/2 a second to do 3 controls correctly.

You could yawn, lift her a foot, set her down and lift her a foot up again and set down, before you loose rotor inertia.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 12, 2014)

Lihht


----------



## Wilksey (Aug 12, 2014)

Growan said:


> Who was that?
> 
> I've enjoyed this thread, by the way. I'm on the fence, but i LOVE the big debate/evidence/hoax thst surrounds it all. Carry on...


There's a lot of information available on the net that details the accounts of military and civilian aviators over the years. There's just too much information to be discounted, especially when combined with law enforcement sightings, and the average citizen.

The scariest thing of all, IMO, are the mutilations. Apparently "somebody" has been mutilating more than just cattle, and while the incidents seem to be rare, those incidents also include humans. 

There's a LOT of people all over the world that seem to disappear off the face of the Earth, never to be seen again, and there seems to be evidence to suggest that perhaps they actually DO disappear off the planet because they were TAKEN.

Freaky shit.


----------



## Doer (Aug 12, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> Lihht


Nonesense


----------



## earnest_voice (Aug 12, 2014)

Doer said:


> How about engine off at hover, drills?
> 
> Another HOOT! For me I have 1/2 a second to do 3 controls correctly.
> 
> You could yawn, lift her a foot, set her down and lift her a foot up again and set down, before you loose rotor inertia.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 12, 2014)

Cockpit hahahahahahaha


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 12, 2014)

All men got one but they don't have to stank


----------



## Doer (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh I see. You think flying is only for those with the resources to do it?

Yep.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 12, 2014)

Hahaha


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 12, 2014)

Doer said:


> there is a line


here vato I'll draw a line wutr you?

Addressing ma G's

Pussies don't like dicks, because pussies get fucked by dicks.
But dicks also fuck assholes:
assholes that just want to shit on everything.
Pussies may think they can deal with assholes their way.
But the only thing that can fuck an asshole is a dick, with some balls.
The problem with dicks is: they fuck too much or fuck when it isn't appropriate - and it takes a pussy to show them that.
But sometimes, pussies can be so full of shit that they become assholes themselves... because pussies are an inch and half away from ass holes. I don't know much about this crazy, crazy world, but I do know this: If you don't let us fuck this asshole, we're going to have our dicks and pussies all covered in shit!


----------



## Doer (Aug 13, 2014)

Ah, a gutter snipe, with a foul mouth.

No one is stopping you from looking and acting like a turd.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 13, 2014)

I was looking for the delta craft and found this. from the description this one is about a third smaller than the one I seen.And the rearend is different 
*Delta shaped craft with lights seen near dam, near Denton, Texas*
Date: January 11, 2008
Location: Denton, Texas, United States

From the witness: "It was flying very slow approx. 30 mph. 30-50 yards away. It seemed to be hugging the shore line, flying at eye level. It made no sound at all. Black and gray in color. Delta shape. No bigger than his 1978 thunderbird. Rectangular rear, with three large round openings in side. The top of the craft looked as if it had an extended canopy. Running about three quarters of the way down the fuselage."







Sketch of the object and location by the witness.

My son saw this on his way to work. He drives from Denton, by way of the back roads. Its a faster route to work. At approx. 6.50am he turned east on sr.455 from Running Bear road. He saw bright white lights coming over the hill, on the opposite side of the dam. His first thought was (air craft). He had been in the Navy, in the past. He is familiar with aircraft. He started looking for the red and green lights. Not only did he not see them, but it was flying very slow approx. 30 mph. 30-50 yards away. It seemed to be hugging the shore line, flying at eye level. He slowed down, opened the car window, observed the craft as it went past. It made no sound at all. Black and gray in color. Delta shape. No bigger than his 1978 thunderbird. Rectangular rear, with three large round openings in side. No apparent thrust, no fire, etc. The top of the craft looked as if it had an extended canopy. Running about three quarters of the way down the fuselage. It was matallic as well. The bottom looked like it had panel lines. As I said, it had three white lights under it. Non blinking! He stopped by the house for a refill on his coffee, told my wife about it, drew a picture of the craft, and wrote down all details, then went off to work. After telling a co-worker at the shop his story, the guy told him he had seen it as well. But thinking people would think he was nuts, didnt say anything. His friend had seen it in Sanger (the town on the other side of the dam). Later the news cast ran a story on a sighting in Stevenville Tx. Thay are approx. 60 mi. south of us. The object thay saw, was very large. I see no comparison to that craft, but wonder if thay are related in some way. All I have to say is, is it one of ours? (This tecnnology is out of this world.)

(From MUFON (mufon.com))


----------



## vostok (Aug 13, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I was looking for the delta craft


 * ..LOLOLOL .lol
it wasnt the Russian must be the UFO's with updated craft .....lol*


----------



## Doer (Aug 13, 2014)

The thing, everyone has a camera. We see vidcam of all manner of flying objects. People tossed in an accident. Birds fighting in mid-air. We see a lot of footage of atmospheric meteor passes.

And even that one in Russia before it blew up was photographed across hundreds of miles, by dozen of people.

Yet there exist no credible photo of a single thing not of this earth.

So that says to me, it is not real. If it was there would be more than just stories by now.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 13, 2014)

Mine is't in this picture


----------



## Wilksey (Aug 13, 2014)

Doer said:


> The thing, everyone has a camera. We see vidcam of all manner of flying objects. People tossed in an accident. Birds fighting in mid-air. We see a lot of footage of atmospheric meteor passes.
> 
> And even that one in Russia before it blew up was photographed across hundreds of miles, by dozen of people.
> 
> ...


The problem isn't a lack of pictures, it's the lack in belief of those pictures.

Even when pictures have been examined, and absolutely NO indication of fakery exists, people STILL won't believe the object / objects are indeed non-human craft.

Some people simply don't WANT to believe we are not alone. Period. They're scared. Alien intelligence means that we aren't so fucking special after all...which we aren't.

A non-human craft could land on the white house lawn, a non-human could get out of said craft and shit on said lawn, WHILE being filmed, and people STILL wouldn't believe it happened. 

Hell, look at that vid I posted about the 52' incident. Those fucking things flew over the nations capital, and people STILL think that shit was fake.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 13, 2014)

Wilksey said:


> Some people simply don't WANT to believe we are not alone. Period. They're scared. Alien intelligence means that we aren't so fucking special after all...which we aren't.
> 
> A non-human craft could land on the white house lawn, a non-human could get out of said craft and shit on said lawn, WHILE being filmed, and people STILL wouldn't believe it happened.
> 
> Hell, look at that vid I posted about the 52' incident. Those fucking things flew over the nations capital, and people STILL think that shit was fake.


 I have a story about this hang on.


----------



## vostok (Aug 13, 2014)

*Credit to bother pecker and wilksey, 
but I'm one of the non believers ...lol ...
and of those of the future will say mass hysteria and very convenient for the time*


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Wilksey (Aug 13, 2014)

vostok said:


> *Credit to bother pecker and wilksey,
> but I'm one of the non believers ...lol ...
> and of those of the future will say mass hysteria and very convenient for the time*



/shrug

It's all good.

They didn't believe Copernicus or Galileo either, but the issue of heliocentrism was sorted out and accepted eventually....after like 200 years.


----------



## Doer (Aug 13, 2014)

No.

There is not a single creditable picture. Lights in the sky, blurry shapes, faker and those that chase fakers faking their own stuff.

I am talking about an incident where there are independent, photos and footage, and a real something to touch.

I'm not new to this rodeo.

If a ship landed for all to see, that would be proof. There is no proof.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 13, 2014)

Anybody ever been to slab city the unholy Red lights descending from the heavens delivering her sisters unto all *unholy cackle*


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 13, 2014)

And there you'll see him there with the sword bladed knife three bladed not five bladed 99 bladed sword sir


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 13, 2014)

And all the squiggleys from on high fill you the people to your very fullest and make you mine!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 13, 2014)

washington,DC on saturday,july 19 1952. air traffic controllers say air traffic was light that saturday night at 11:40,and there wasn't a cloud in the sky.suddenly,Ed nugent saw seven strange blips on his radar screen. "what do you make of this, Harry?"he asked his supervisor. harry barnes was the senior controller for the civil aeronautics agency (caa).Barnes came over to take a look. he saw seven light violet spots grouped together in one corner of the screen."this is strange,Ed.they're in the air about fifteen miles south of the city,"said barnes."I figure they are moving between 100and a hundred thirty miles per hour,"replied nudgent,"and then they zip away at higher speeds.""they're not traveling like ordinary airplanes,"stated barnes,"and they're not in any formation. Get ritchey and copeland over to take a look."jim ritchey and jim copeland,two experienced controllers,also saw the blips and agreed that these were not regular airplanes. the radar screen at the airport control tower showed the same blips Barnes checked everything and called the airforce. Airplane pilots started reporting the lights saying the are stopping and darting away at rapid speeds in different directions.They showed up on all radar screens including andrews air force base.Ground crews also repoted seeing orange lights. At 3:am air force jets arive as the jets got close the objects all disappeared from radar an the pilots saw nothing.When the jets went back to base the blips appeared again this time some were over the white house and capital building. air and ground crews continued seeing the lights all through the morning hours of july 20 radar at at the airport and andrews airforce bases kept tracking them. at one point ,radio operators at andrews ran out side to see a round red-orange object above them in the sky.daybreak came and the blips disappeared one week later july 26 9pm tey returned and both the airport and air force tracked them.barnes call the airforce abain at 11;25 f-94 jets flew in for a look. then they disapeared again at about that time reports from virginia came in describing the strange lights over their area.More jets were ordered in this time a pilot seen a light and it vanished before his eyes "It was like flipping off a light bulb"he said.The jets returned to base and the blips came back Many people seen them in the next few hours Air crews ground crews and civilians. harry trumen wanted to know what was going on. What was the cause? They say it was* temperature inversion thats the excuse you get!!! *


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 13, 2014)

MUAH HAHAHA. The smell of opium prevails throughout


----------



## mainliner (Aug 13, 2014)

Doer said:


> I've had those found money dreams always in coin. Weird. Such a bummer to wake up from, huh?


 i think you miss read it , i knew i was dreaming, while i was asleep?


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 13, 2014)

You rock pecker incidentally when I drew the line earlier I guess your name explains what you are


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 13, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> MUAH HAHAHA. The smell of opium prevails throughout


Thats something i havent seen a long long time.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 13, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> You rock pecker incidentally when I drew the line earlier I guess your name explains what you are


What line?


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 13, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> here vato I'll draw a line wutr you?
> 
> Addressing ma G's
> 
> ...


This line pecker


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for your contribution to my thread.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 13, 2014)

Sorry pecker iz juss playin OG


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 13, 2014)

Not ocean grown original gangsta


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 13, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Thanks for your contribution to my thread.


Gotsta git awl serious make me feel bad


----------



## mainliner (Aug 13, 2014)

The Aliens
Two aliens landed in the Arizona desert near an abandoned gas station. They approached one of the gas pumps, and one of the aliens addressed it.
"Greetings, Earthling. We come in peace. Take us to your leader."
The gas pumps of course, didn't respond. The alien repeated the greeting. Again there was no response. The alien, annoyed by what he perceived to be the gas pumps haughty attitude, drew his ray gun, and said impatiently, "Greetings earthling. We come in peace. How dare you ignore us in this way! Take us to your leader, or I'll fire!"
The other alien shouted to his comrade, "No, you don't want to make him mad!" But before he finished his warning, the first alien fired.
There was a huge explosion that blew both of them 200 meters into the desert, where they landed in a heap rather abruptly. When they finally regained consciousness, the one who fired turned to the other one and said, "What a ferocious creature. It damn near killed us! How did you know it was so dangerous?"
The other alien answered, "If there's one thing I've learned during my travels through the galaxy, when a guy has a penis he can wrap around himself twice and then stick it in his own ear, you don't mess with him."


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 13, 2014)

This one on film in michigan it appears to be scanning a car.


----------



## vostok (Aug 13, 2014)

*


Dr.Pecker said:



washington,DC on saturday,july 19 1952. At 3:am air force jets arive as the jets got close the objects all disappeared from radar an the pilots saw nothing.When the jets went back to base the blips appeared again this time some were over the white house and capital building. air and ground crews continued seeing the lights [/QUOTE

Click to expand...

*


Dr.Pecker said:


> ]
> 
> *...In that case that was us, but already both east and west have been playing with minimizing radar signal for years, both sides achieving outstanding results, also both east and west have been going lights free in favor of 'night vision for the last 20 years, so even if kiddies of the future retured to the 21st century their tech just sucks ...lol
> blame the Chinese ...lo*


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Doer (Aug 13, 2014)

mainliner said:


> i think you miss read it , i knew i was dreaming, while i was asleep?


No. That is a lucid dream, my friend. Ekanari....Soul Travel. 

Directed dreaming is something to practice. One technique I use is, when you know you are dreaming, bring your hands up in front of you. Now, just keep you hands in view. That is you in your dream being you.

With practice, it is said one can become completely Lucid in their Astral Existence.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 13, 2014)

So peckdiggity askd a vato ta Run a search on Google for his name Dr. Pecker and I found several drink recipes for making alcoholic beverages. And also a product I had to have and  ordered


----------



## mainliner (Aug 13, 2014)

Doer said:


> No. That is a lucid dream my friend. Ekanari....Soul Travel.
> 
> Directed dreaming is something to practice. One technique I use it when you know you are dream, bring your hands up in front of you. Now, just keep you hands in view. That is you in your dream being you.
> With practice, it is said one can become completely Lucid in your Astral Existence.


 what's a natural lucid dreamer?


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 13, 2014)

Doer said:


> No. That is a lucid dream my friend. Ekanari....Soul Travel.
> 
> Directed dreaming is something to practice. One technique I use it when you know you are dream, bring your hands up in front of you. Now, just keep you hands in view. That is you in your dream being you.
> With practice, it is said one can become completely Lucid in your Astral Existence.


Hahaha stretch yer mind vato ends up thinnr hahaha


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 13, 2014)

mainliner said:


> what's a natural lucid dreamer?


A dreamer pinche philosifer hippie


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 13, 2014)

All bueno Mmm...


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 13, 2014)

Doer said:


> No. That is a lucid dream my friend. Ekanari....Soul Travel.
> 
> Directed dreaming is something to practice. One technique I use it when you know you are dream, bring your hands up in front of you. Now, just keep you hands in view. That is you in your dream being you.
> With practice, it is said one can become completely Lucid in your Astral Existence.


Wow dude it's like you've really lost yer virginity n urthang


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 13, 2014)

Doer said:


> Plagerizing and faking quotes will get you banned.


Gitr done puta


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 13, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Anyone want to explain this?


Years and years of drug abuse?


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 13, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> Years and years of drug abuse?


The pecker seems oddly venerable yes


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 13, 2014)

Doer said:


> Plagerizing and faking quotes will get you banned.


No it doesn't. That's the majority of what some people do here, and they're still here.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 13, 2014)

They did send a diver down to check on this and he pulled up some metal alloy.


----------



## Doer (Aug 13, 2014)

mainliner said:


> what's a natural lucid dreamer?


You are, apparently!


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 13, 2014)

At least fucking pecker stays on topic! yeah I agree shart on doer with Gritty runny bits


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 13, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> At least @#%king pecker stays on topic! yeah I agree shart on doer with Gritty runny bits


No cussing!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 13, 2014)

Lets be civilized and help each other through this journey. aliens didn't become so advanced by bickering over differences they became advanced by having a hive mindset (all thinking alike and getting the job done).


----------



## mainliner (Aug 13, 2014)

Doer said:


> You are, apparently!


 just getting someone elses view that's all


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 13, 2014)

Shartin ok? Peckdiggle?


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 13, 2014)

Sorry shart on guy I send spiritual baby wipes to mend the tarnishes brought on by my immaturity


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 13, 2014)

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 13, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> So peckdiggity askd a vato ta Run a search on Google for his name Dr. Pecker and I found several drink recipes for making alcoholic beverages. And also a product I had to have and View attachment 3228596 ordered


Order one for me.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 13, 2014)

That's a creepy one. got one more for today.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 14, 2014)

This is my entertainment for today. I remember seeing a different video years ago that looked a lot scarier. That one isn't on you tube.


----------



## Doer (Aug 14, 2014)

mainliner said:


> just getting someone elses view that's all


You are the only one on RIU that has mentioned you have lucid dreams, besides me, I think.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 14, 2014)

Doer said:


> You are the only one on RIU that has mentioned you have lucid dreams, besides me, I think.


our nightly orgys are our own damn business


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 14, 2014)

Pecker,
You are aware that Baltic _stone_ turned out to be a dud, right?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 15, 2014)

heckler73 said:


> Pecker,
> You are aware that Baltic _stone_ turned out to be a dud, right?


no didnt hear anything about that one do you have a link or could you post it.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 15, 2014)

Doer said:


> You are the only one on RIU that has mentioned you have lucid dreams, besides me, I think.


I have lucid dreams once in a while its a cool subject and you should do a thread about it so you don't have to talk about it in alien tech.


----------



## Wilksey (Aug 15, 2014)

Here's a vid about an Army rotary wing aircrew encountering one of these vehicles back in 73'.






What was it they encountered?

Deductive reasoning says that it sure as hell wasn't man made, as it lacked EVERY control surface needed to produce and maintain controlled flight as understood by man, but it was OBVIOUSLY under control, and capable of matching and exceeding the performance abilities of their helicopter. This thing was described as a cylindrical object with a dome on top, which is a common description of these things. Both the pilot and crew chief had eyes on this thing off their starboard side, and it hit their aircraft with a beam of light, and apparently pulled their aircraft UP about 1500 feet or so.

NO wings visible. Needed by man made craft to provide lift, and control roll, whether large or small.
NO main or tail rotors visible. Used as an alternate source of lift, and to control pitch, yaw, and roll for man made craft, like helicopters.
NO horizontal stabilizers visible. Used to control the pitch attitude of a typical man made aircraft.
NO vertical stabilizers visible. Used to control the yaw attitude of a typical man made craft.
NO collision avoidance lights visible. Man made aircraft are required to use collision avoidance lights consisting of a RED light marking the left side / wing, GREEN light marking the right side / wing, and a WHITE light marking the tail of the aircraft.

The flight commander and crew filed an official report on the incident, much to their credit, and theirs is but one of thousands around the world over the years. A lot of aviators wouldn't even have filed a report due to not wanting the scrutiny and ridicule from some of their dumb ass peers / employers.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 15, 2014)

This is the best one yet.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 15, 2014)

Wilksey said:


> Here's a vid about an Army rotary wing aircrew encountering one of these vehicles back in 73'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that story also. I have a book about famous ufo cases and that video is pretty accurate to the book so i say its the real deal no fakery going on.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 15, 2014)

Anothr astronaut Storey muskgrave


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 16, 2014)

Doer said:


> No.
> 
> There is not a single creditable picture. Lights in the sky, blurry shapes, faker and those that chase fakers faking their own stuff.
> 
> ...


I think I've posted at last six astronauts including a rusky that say they have seen Or strongly believe. Are you just going to assume six astronauts are wrong?


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 16, 2014)

Pecker.
Here is one of their latest SONAR renderings.
It's a stone formation. At least, that's all I can see, and that's all the evidence has shown (from the samples).


----------



## Doer (Aug 16, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I think I've posted at last six astronauts including a rusky that say they have seen Or strongly believe. Are you just going to assume six astronauts are wrong?


I assume all see something. I assume the human mind is vast. I assume the desire to believe and add layer of pattern making ie stition, superimposed on Reality is a universal trait.


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 16, 2014)

Doer said:


> I assume all see something. I assume the human mind is vast. I assume the desire to believe and add layer of pattern making ie stition, superimposed on Reality is a universal trait.


Do you deny the _probability_ of other intelligent (and possibly humanoid) lifeforms in the Universe?


----------



## Doer (Aug 16, 2014)

As you can see from what I said, I can deny nothing but Occum's Razor.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 17, 2014)

I seen something up close 50 feet away max. it was large and metallic looking with very large rivets or at least appeared to be rivets in the back Im assuming it was the back. It looked like it was put together from triangular panels. It had wings but they were very small maybe 2ft around the edges. . It looked like two spoons put together but flat in the back red light in the back super bright spotlights in the front. the top and bottom had a rounded very smooth look. it was a delta or wedge shape. Flying anywhere from 80 to 5 mph It was matching my speed perfectly. I felt like it was reading my mind. It flew dead center over the place that I was going like it knew whare I was going. Why would it fly sideways in front of my car as i'm going down the road? No noise no propulsion that I could see. Not a helicopter ,airplane or hot air balloon. It was about 30 feet long and 15 feet wide wing to wing and looked heavy. I don't really know shit about physics but I would think you would hear something out of it not dead silence.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Dr Kynes (Aug 19, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


>


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 19, 2014)

Dr Kynes said:


>


I stopped paying attention to that guy about a decade ago. Did he come up with something new?


----------



## Dr Kynes (Aug 19, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I stopped paying attention to that guy about a decade ago. Did he come up with something new?


nope, same old shit.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Aug 19, 2014)

heckler73 said:


> Do you deny the _probability_ of other intelligent (and possibly humanoid) lifeforms in the Universe?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 19, 2014)

heckler73 said:


> Pecker.
> Here is one of their latest SONAR renderings.
> It's a stone formation. At least, that's all I can see, and that's all the evidence has shown (from the samples).


I didnt see that one. One of the divers pulled up some metal as far as I know.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 9, 2014)

Doer said:


> As you can see from what I said, I can deny nothing but Occum's Razor.


I thought like this at one point. You will never know unless you experience something that questions your interpretation of reality.


----------



## HigherGroundz (Sep 9, 2014)

And here I thought this 9 page thread was all about the Alien Tech used by Obsolete that began the whole crazed out Alien Kush hype


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 9, 2014)

HigherGroundz said:


> And here I thought this 9 page thread was all about the Alien Tech used by Obsolete that began the whole crazed out Alien Kush hype


You have to tell me about that now.


----------



## HigherGroundz (Sep 9, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> You have to tell me about that now.


 It is esoteric wisdom now kept by the weed illuminati .. They could kill me if I did lol


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 9, 2014)

Im only posting real accounts or strange facts. Documentation is the key here. I try to explain everything away before I make a post.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Da Mann (Sep 9, 2014)

I seen one before. Only one time. It was back in the 70's. Good drugs back then but I was straight at the time. I was with my wife now the x wife. We were going to a Lamaz class for my first child. She would not let me go out to it. It was less then 1/4 mile from us and it made noise, kind of a hum and a ping kind of noise. We were apx 5 miles from Moffat Field NAS and Lockheed and Nasa had a place there. The MIL seen the same exact thing about a week later in the same area. But she was crazy.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 9, 2014)

One of the original Mercury Astronauts and the last American to fly in space alone. On May 15, 1963 he shot into space in a Mercury capsule for a 22 orbit journey around the world. During the final orbit, Major Gordon Cooper told the tracking station at Muchea (near Perth Australia) that he could see a glowing, greenish object ahead of him quickly approaching his capsule. The UFO was real and solid, because it was picked up by Muchea's tracking radar. Cooper's sighting was reported by the National Broadcast Company, which was covering the flight step by step; but when Cooper landed, reporters were told that they would not be allowed to question him about the UFO sighting.

Major Cooper was a firm believer in UFOs. Ten years earlier, in 1951 he had sighted a UFO while piloting an F-86 Sabrejet over Western Germany. They were metallic, saucer-shaped discs at considerable altitude and could out-maneuver all American fighter planes. Major Cooper also testified before the United Nations: "I believe that these extra-terrestrial vehicles and their crews are visiting this planet from other planets... Most astronauts were reluctant to discuss UFOs." "I did have occasion in 1951 to have two days of observation of many flights of them, of different sizes, flying in fighter formation, generally from east to west over Europe."

And according to a taped interview by J. L. Ferrando, Major Cooper said: "For many years I have lived with a secret, in a secrecy imposed on all specialists in astronautics. I can now reveal that every day, in the USA, our radar instruments capture objects of form and composition unknown to us. And there are thousands of witness reports and a quantity of documents to prove this, but nobody wants to make them public. Why? Because authority is afraid that people may think of God knows what kind of horrible invaders. So the password still is: We have to avoid panic by all means."
"I was furthermore a witness to an extraordinary phenomenon, here on this planet Earth. It happened a few months ago in Florida. There I saw with my own eyes a defined area of ground being consumed by flames, with four indentions left by a flying object which had descended in the middle of a field. Beings had left the craft (there were other traces to prove this). They seemed to have studied topography, they had collected soil samples and, eventually, they returned to where they had come from, disappearing at enormous speed... I happen to know that authority did just about everything to keep this incident from the press and TV, in fear of a panicky reaction from the public."


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 9, 2014)

Donald Slayton






Donald Slayton, a Mercury astronaut, revealed in an interview he had seen UFOs in 1951: "I was testing a P-51 fighter in Minneapolis when I spotted this object. I was at about 10,000 feet on a nice, bright, sunny afternoon. I thought the object was a kite, then I realized that no kite is gonna fly that high." As I got closer it looked like a weather balloon, grey and about three feet in diameter. But as soon as I got behind the darn thing it didn't look like a balloon anymore. It looked like a saucer, a disk. About the same time, I realized that it was suddenly going away from me - and there I was, running at about 300 miles per hour. I tracked it for a little way, and then all of a sudden the damn thing just took off. It pulled about a 45 degree climbing turn and accelerated and just flat disappeared."


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 9, 2014)

On May 11, 1962 NASA pilot Joseph Walker said that one of his tasks was to detect UFOs during his X-15 flights. He had filmed five or six UFOs during his record breaking fifty-mile-high flight in April, 1962. It was the second time he had filmed UFOs in flight. During a lecture at the Second National Conference on the Peaceful Uses of Space Research in Seattle, Washigton he said: "I don't feel like speculating about them. All I know is what appeared on the film which was developed after the flight." - Joseph Walker To date none of those films has been released to the public for viewing.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 9, 2014)

Eugene Cernan was commander of Apollo 17. In a Los Angeles Times article in 1973 he said, about UFOs: "...I've been asked (about UFOs) and I've said publicly I thought they (UFOs) were somebody else, some other civilization."


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 9, 2014)

In June 1965, astronauts Ed White (first American to walk in space) and James McDivitt were passing over Hawaii in a Gemini spacecraft when they saw a weird-looking metallic object. The UFO had long arms sticking out of it. McDivitt took pictures with a cine-camera. Those pictures have never been released.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 9, 2014)

In December 1965, Gemini astronauts James Lovell andFrank Borman also saw a UFO during their second orbit of their record-breaking 14 day flight. Borman reported that he saw an unidentified spacecraft some distance from their capsule. Gemini Control, at Cape Kennedy told him that he was seeing the final stage of their own Titan booster rocket. Borman confirmed that he could see the booster rocket all right, but that he could also see something completely different.

_During James Lovell's flight on Gemini 7:*Lovell*: BOGEY AT 10 O'CLOCK HIGH.

*Capcom*: This is Houston. Say again 7.
*Lovell*: SAID WE HAVE A BOGEY AT 10 O'CLOCK HIGH.

*Capcom*: Gemini 7, is that the booster or is that an actual sighting?
*Lovell*: WE HAVE SEVERAL...ACTUAL SIGHTING.

*Capcom*: ...Estimated distance or size?
*Lovell*: WE ALSO HAVE THE BOOSTER IN SIGHT..._


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 9, 2014)

according to the NASA Astronaut Neil Armstrong, the Aliens have a base on the Moon and told us in no uncertain terms to get off and stay off the Moon. According to un-confirmed reports, both Neil Armstrong and Edwin "Buzz" Aldrin saw UFOs shortly after that historic landing on the Moon in Apollo 11 on 21 July 1969. I remember hearing one of the astronauts refer to a "light" in or on a crater during the television transmission, followed by a request from mission control for further information. Nothing more was heard. According to a former NASA employee Otto Binder, unnamed radio hams with their own VHF receiving facilities that bypassed NASA's broadcasting outlets picked up the following exchange:

*NASA*: Whats there?
Mission Control calling Apollo 11...

*Apollo11*: These "Babies" are huge, Sir! Enormous!
OH MY GOD! You wouldn't believe it!
I'm telling you there are other spacecraft out there,
Lined up on the far side of the crater edge!
They're on the Moon watching us!



_A certain professor, who wished to remain anonymous, was engaged in a discussion with Neil Armstrong during a NASA symposium.*Professor*: What REALLY happened out there with Apollo 11?

*Armstrong*: It was incredible, of course we had always known
there was a possibility, the fact is, we were
warned off! (by the Aliens). There was never any
question then of a space station or a moon city.

*Professor*: How do you mean "warned off"?

*Armstrong*: I can't go into details, except to say that their
ships were far superior to ours both in size and
technology - Boy, were they big! and menacing!
No, there is no question of a space station.

*Professor*: But NASA had other missions after Apollo 11?

*Armstrong*: Naturally - NASA was committed at that time, and
couldn't risk panic on Earth. But it really was a
quick scoop and back again.
_


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 9, 2014)

According to a Dr. Vladimir Azhazha: "Neil Armstrong relayed the message to Mission Control that two large, mysterious objects were watching them after having landed near the moon module. But this message was never heard by the public - because NASA censored it."
According to a Dr. Aleksandr Kasantsev, Buzz Aldrin took color movie film of the UFOs from inside the module, and continued filming them after he and Armstrong went outside. Armstrong confirmed that the story was true but refused to go into further detail, beyond admitting that the CIA was behind the cover-up.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 9, 2014)

In 1979 Maurice Chatelain, former chief of NASA Communications Systems confirmed that Armstrong had indeed reported seeing two UFOs on the rim of a crater. Chatelain believes that some UFOs may come from our own solar system, specifically Titan. "The encounter was common knowledge in NASA, but nobody has talked about it until now." "...all Apollo and Gemini flights were followed, both at a distance and sometimes also quite closely, by space vehicles of extraterrestrial origin - flying saucers, or UFOs, if you want to call them by that name. Every time it occurred, the astronauts informed Mission Control, who then ordered absolute silence." "I think that Walter Schirra aboard Mercury 8 was the first of the astronauts to use the code name 'Santa Claus' to indicate the presence of flying saucers next to space capsules. However, his announcements were barely noticed by the general public. It was a little different when James Lovell on board the Apollo 8 command module came out from behind the moon and said for everybody to hear: 'PLEASE BE INFORMED THAT THERE IS A SANTA CLAUS.' Even though this happened on Christmas Day 1968, many people sensed a hidden meaning in those words." The rumors persist. NASA may well be a civilian agency, but many of its programs are funded by the defence budget and most of the astronauts are subject to military security regulations. Apart from the fact that the National Security Agency screens all films and probably radio communications as well. We have the statements by Otto Binder, Dr. Garry Henderson and Maurice Chatelain that the astronauts were under strict orders not to discuss their sightings. And Gordon Cooper has testified to a United Nations committee that one of the astronauts actually witnessed a UFO on the ground. If there is no secrecy, why has this sighting not been made public?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 9, 2014)

Scott Carpenter





"At no time, when the astronauts were in space were they alone: there was a constant surveillance by UFOs."


----------



## Doer (Sep 10, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I thought like this at one point. You will never know unless you experience something that questions your interpretation of reality.


\I practice deep meditation every day. That is what has re-formed my sense of reality.

It does not exist, this "Reality for All Time, People and Places." What you saw, you saw. I am not challenging that,

You see your reality. We all see our own reality. It is called* the world view* and is not a minor thing it is everything.

If you have proved the existence of vast civilizations of Alien Tech, to yourself, fine by me.


----------



## Doer (Sep 10, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Scott Carpenter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People say a lot of shit. That is the very meaning of Occum's Razor.

*constant surveillance???? That blows it. No way to know the act of surveillance occured or not..*


----------



## TakeTheTicket (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Doer (Sep 12, 2014)

TakeTheTicket said:


>


And this post is from a person that cannot think it through.

Clarke is a seller of Books, above all else. I am not terrified by being alone. The odds favor that equally, as they favor the other chance.

But, if there are not aliens most of what he has written in Fiction is bullshit.


----------



## TakeTheTicket (Sep 12, 2014)

Don't ruin the thread with your whiny bullshit, if a fiction writer says 2+2=4 it still equals four.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 14, 2014)

Doer said:


> People say a lot of shit. That is the very meaning of Occum's Razor.
> 
> *constant surveillance???? That blows it. No way to know the act of surveillance occured or not..*


That's his interpretation of reality. Reality is a matter of perspective.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Doer (Nov 15, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> That's his interpretation of reality. Reality is a matter of perspective.


Your reality is a matter of your perspective. Perspective only defines the conception of the individual.


----------



## Doer (Nov 15, 2014)

TakeTheTicket said:


> Don't ruin the thread with your whiny bullshit, if a fiction writer says 2+2=4 it still equals four.


And aliens are as plain as the 4 inch nose on your face? I don't think so. Math = Aliens?

Nice stupid, that.


----------



## Doer (Nov 15, 2014)

TakeTheTicket said:


> Don't ruin the thread with your whiny bullshit, if a fiction writer says 2+2=4 it still equals four.


I will ruin you if I can.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 15, 2014)

Doer said:


> Your reality is a matter of your perspective. Perspective only defines the conception of the individual.


Let me explain this to you. You don't think your a dick head. That's your reality. I think your a dick head and a cyber bully. That would be my reality. Your perspective your reality. What is my perspective is my reality. Got it? You cant take an astronauts perspective and interpretation of reality and just say its baseless and not true. You weren't there.


----------



## ULEN (Nov 16, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> A friend of mine drew a picture of a strange boomerang shaped craft. He said"it was like something strait out of starwars. it flew overhead and spotlighted him with a blue light. He said it was only going about ten mph and he had three witnesses. I was talking about it to another fella at work someone stops me and says they seen one. He describes it a little and i drew a picture. this guy seen the same thing as my friend, only this one was not moving just sitting still hovering! I have met two other people that seen the same craft one was ten years earlier. I was thinking I would like to see one. All I ever see is strange lights off in the distance and could never make them out although they had erratic flight patterns. One day I'm meeting some friends at the bar so I'm driving along and see a bright light out the drivers side window. I think its a helicopter no big deal then it spotlights me with a real bright blinding light. I look around and see nobody on the road no traffic at all what so ever. I roll the window down and guess what..... no noise at all I slam the breaks the craft hits its breaks I speed up it speeds up It didnt lag at all it matched my speed exactly. At that point I knew something was up. it was almost like it was tethered to my car and it was doing exactly what i was doing at the same time. it maintained this distance of about 50ft and then it moved infront of my car and was flying sideways in front of me as im going down the road and flew over the top of the bar ten feet above the building max no noise at all. as it flew by I was able to see the back of the ship I would say ten feet tall fifteen feet wide and thirty feet long. It looked like it was put together in triangular panels. And it was delta shaped. I looked around the parking lot and ran in the building to find someone anyone and everyone laughed at me all drunk and nobody even checked. This was not a drone It was before drones became big.


My best friend had the same thing happen to him while he was in a car ride with his family.

Do you remember your state of mind or what you were thinking of before hand?

Perhaps a light ship or your merkabah.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 16, 2014)

ULEN said:


> My best friend had the same thing happen to him while he was in a car ride with his family.
> 
> Do you remember your state of mind or what you were thinking of before hand?
> 
> Perhaps a light ship or your merkabah.


I remember I was kind of freaking out and my adrenalin was going pretty hard


----------



## ULEN (Nov 16, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I remember I was kind of freaking out and my adrenalin was going pretty hard


I can only imagine. My buddy is a pretty smart guy. He couldn't piece it together so he became an atheist. Same dude that lived with me in my haunted house.

Go figure.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 16, 2014)

ULEN said:


> I can only imagine. My buddy is a pretty smart guy. He couldn't piece it together so he became an atheist. Same dude that lived with me in my haunted house.
> 
> Go figure.


Not a good reason to become an atheist. You can piece it together. God couldn't have come from earth if he created it right?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 16, 2014)

When it happened I wasn't getting a friendly feeling, it was kind of terrifying .


----------



## Doer (Nov 16, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Let me explain this to you. You don't think your a dick head. That's your reality. I think your a dick head and a cyber bully. That would be my reality. Your perspective your reality. What is my perspective is my reality. Got it? You cant take an astronauts perspective and interpretation of reality and just say its baseless and not true. You weren't there.


Who careS what you think? Thinking is NOT reality. If you think your mind cloud is real you are lost, for sure. It is why we have Science. THE MIND CLOUD OF VAPID THOUGHT IS NOT REAL.

You seem to enjoy petty insults is all.


----------



## Doer (Nov 16, 2014)

And do you really think there is such a thing as anonymous cyber bullying?

That is impossible since I have no idea of who or what you are and don't want to know.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 16, 2014)

Doer said:


> You dickheads, do realize that in space you have cosmic ray particles zipping through your eyes and brain, and all else constantly?
> 
> Oh, you didn't know that?
> 
> ...


Yes I knew that.


----------



## Doer (Nov 16, 2014)

Estimates suggest considerable exposure to high energy heavy (HZE) ions as well as protons and secondary radiation during Mars or prolonged Lunar missions with estimates of whole body effective doses ranging from 0.17 to greater than 1.0 Sv.[28] Given the high linear energy transfer potential of such particles, a considerable proportion of those cells exposed to HZE radiation are likely to die. Based on calculations of heavy ion fluences during space flight as well as various experimental cell models, as many as 5% of an astronaut’s cells might be killed during such missions.[29][30] With respect to cells in critical brain regions, as many as 13% of such cells may be traversed at least once by an iron ion during a three-year Mars mission.[3][31] *Several Apollo astronauts reported seeing light flashes, although the precise biological mechanisms responsible are unclear. Likely pathways include heavy ion interactions with retinal photoreceptors[32]*


----------



## ULEN (Nov 16, 2014)

Who uses wiki as a reference? Pick up a book or find yourself first so you wont have to depend on half truth print.

The book of enoch is a good start from the back end.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 16, 2014)

Doer said:


> Estimates suggest considerable exposure to high energy heavy (HZE) ions as well as protons and secondary radiation during Mars or prolonged Lunar missions with estimates of whole body effective doses ranging from 0.17 to greater than 1.0 Sv.[28] Given the high linear energy transfer potential of such particles, a considerable proportion of those cells exposed to HZE radiation are likely to die. Based on calculations of heavy ion fluences during space flight as well as various experimental cell models, as many as 5% of an astronaut’s cells might be killed during such missions.[29][30] With respect to cells in critical brain regions, as many as 13% of such cells may be traversed at least once by an iron ion during a three-year Mars mission.[3][31] *Several Apollo astronauts reported seeing light flashes, although the precise biological mechanisms responsible are unclear. Likely pathways include heavy ion interactions with retinal photoreceptors[32]*


I'm glad there isn't a post limit. Dude you have 16000 posts and only 2000 likes. Nobody likes you except your other usernames. Crotchety old man.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 16, 2014)

that's his second attempt at calling ppl disparaging names.

play nice doer


----------



## Doer (Nov 16, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I'm glad there isn't a post limit. Dude you have 16000 posts and only 2000 likes. Nobody likes you except your other usernames. Crotchety old man.


And you are nothing to me.


----------



## Doer (Nov 16, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> that's his second attempt at calling ppl disparaging names.
> 
> play nice doer


Pecker called me a dick head, Wake the fuck up.


----------



## Doer (Nov 16, 2014)

ULEN said:


> Who uses wiki as a reference? Pick up a book or find yourself first so you wont have to depend on half truth print.
> 
> The book of enoch is a good start from the back end.


Are you going refute the comic particles on the brain and eyeballs just stick your head in the bible? Do you hve anything useful to say,

And Cro? I not playing. This is the science section, not baby poo-poo play.


----------



## Doer (Nov 16, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I'm glad there isn't a post limit. Dude you have 16000 posts and only 2000 likes. Nobody likes you except your other usernames. Crotchety old man.


Do you really think I am trying to popular here? I am being truthful and topical, and you don't like that. Do you really think I have other user names. That is so punk.

Why don't you insult my avatar next?


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 16, 2014)

dammit where's the baby poo poo section? ok, if you fartknockers are polite I'll stick around and try to learn something.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 16, 2014)

*Squirrel Discovered In Curiosity Rover Photo, Mars, Dec 2012.*


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 16, 2014)

Doer said:


> Do you really think I am trying to popular here? I am being truthful and topical, and you don't like that. Do you really think I have other user names. That is so punk.
> 
> Why don't you insult my avatar next?


Obviously your not trying to be popular. You certainly aren't helping my thread.


----------



## Doer (Nov 16, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> dammit *where's the baby poo poo section*? ok, if you fartknockers are polite I'll stick around and try to learn something.


Toke and Talk


----------



## Doer (Nov 16, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Obviously your not trying to be popular. You certainly aren't helping my thread.


How stupid. You don't own threads you are just the OP. If you don't like it, don't post, or ignore me or shut up, or not. Who cares?


----------



## Doer (Nov 16, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Obviously your not trying to be popular. You certainly aren't helping my thread.


I am helping your thread be real.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 16, 2014)

@ Dr. Pecker, I was raised just a few miles off the back gates of an Army airfield. When I was a teenager I witnessed a triangular flying object. There was no propulsion visible or sound. It came out of no where and hovered and then was gone in the blink of an eye.

I was a structural mechanic in the Air Force. I had a secret security clearance. I spent many hours learning what aircraft looked like, not just American. Also there were times they would lock the flight line down and we were not allowed to see what landed.

Like I said before, with what I was allowed to see, What the f**k was I not allowed to see.

There are reports of B2 like aircraft seen in the 30's.

Just a couple years ago I saw an orb that seemed stationary in the air. I counted over 20 aircraft converging on this orb.
This was less than 100 miles from the triangle incident.


----------



## Doer (Nov 16, 2014)

Now that works for me, white. I grew up on the AFBs. I know there is tech we aren't allowed to see.

The so called Aliens are us, most likely, perhaps from the far future, or another timeline, where we are Gray and bulbous brained.

Or perhaps those are just ruse costumes so the military can perform proscribed experiments.

This is FAR MORE LIKELY.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 16, 2014)

Doer said:


> Do you really think I am trying to popular here? I am being truthful and topical, and you don't like that. Do you really think I have other user names. That is so punk.
> 
> Why don't you insult my avatar next?


Now that you mention it your avitar does suck


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 16, 2014)

Doer said:


> Now that works for me, white. I grew up on the AFBs. I know there is tech we aren't allowed to see.
> 
> The so called Aliens are us, most likely, perhaps from the far future, or another timeline, where we are Gray and bulbous brained.
> 
> ...


I have seen some amazing things, which I can not speak off. I'm sure it's still classified.

The stuff we were not allowed to see, armed SP's would lock our hangers down. The SP's (security police) were in the hangers with us.

The airframe I worked on had entry control points with armed guards.

So it really does make me wonder.

If you look at the time from inception to declassification I'm sure there are things in the air that are experimental.

Where did this tech come from?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am a christian, and a believer in science. You can believe in both.

Remember, even the bible says the "heavens", plural. Why do you need more than one heaven? Possible more planets with life.

As a christian, why would you believe god put life only on this planet? This one is not doing so good. Maybe on another planet the forbidden fruit was not eaten.

As a scientist, why would you think that life only exist on this planet? I mean if all of these seemingly impossible random events took place to create life here, why not somewhere else?


The bible talks of chariots in the sky.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 16, 2014)

In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth.Now the earth was formless darkness was over the surface of the deep,and the Spirit of God was *hovering* over the waters. gen 1


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 16, 2014)

The appearance of the wheels and their workings was like the color of beryl, and all four had the same likeness. The appearance of their workings was, as it were, A WHEEL IN THE MIDDLE OF A WHEEL. " (Ezekiel 1:15 - 16)

And when I looked, there were four wheels by the cherubim, one wheel by one cherub and another wheel by each other cherub . . . (Ezekiel 10:9)


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 16, 2014)

What the hell is this?




looks like a ufo over the trees


----------



## ULEN (Nov 16, 2014)

The lotus. A chariot of fire. If you listen to music and you're still on the fence about ones miserable life/existance, your perception sucks and you need to learn to pay attention to what it is you're really hearing.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 16, 2014)

*"He lays the beams of his chambers in the waters: makes the clouds his chariot: and walks upon the wings of the wind - who makes his angels spirits and ministers a flame of fire."* Psalms 104:3-4
*"Behold, he shall come up as clouds, and his chariots shall be as a whirlwind: his horses are swifter than eagles".* Jeremiah 4:13

*"And he rode upon a cherub, and did fly, yea, he flew swiftly upon the wings of the wind. He made the dark his secret place; his tent round him was the dark waters and thick clouds of the skies." *Psalms 18:10-11
*
"The chariots of God are twenty thousand, even thousands of angels: the Lord is among them, as in Sinai, in the holy place."* Psalms 68:17ms 18:10-11

There are many more.

We are not the only culture to have writings and drawings of such things.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 16, 2014)

One thing I do think about is, here on earth something is always eating something else. If the same is to be expected everywhere..well I guess I will just say I hope we are not on the menu


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## heckler73 (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 16, 2014)

*Crookes tube*

English chemist Sir William Crookes (1832 – 1919) invented the Crookes tube to study gases, which fascinated him. His work also paved the way for the revolutionary discovery of the electron and the invention of X-ray machines.



The Crookes tube is a vacuum-sealed glass container capable of carrying electricity. The original design included positive and negative electrodes and an induction coil to carry current.

When Crookes shot 10,000 volts of electricity through the tube, he witnessed a stunning and unexpected result: The tube glowed fluorescent green. Intrigued, he analyzed the mysterious energy flow and eventually deduced that the energy (composed of the yet-to-be discovered electrons) usually traveled in straight lines and applied pressure on anything in its path.

Other scientists quickly began studying and expanding upon Crookes' findings and inventions. As a result, in 1895, the first X-ray of human bones was made.


----------



## heckler73 (Nov 17, 2014)

So, does that make the following more intriguing?


----------



## ULEN (Nov 17, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> *Crookes tube*
> 
> English chemist Sir William Crookes (1832 – 1919) invented the Crookes tube to study gases, which fascinated him. His work also paved the way for the revolutionary discovery of the electron and the invention of X-ray machines.
> 
> ...


If my salvia trip taught me anything, it's that we're the final product of that fluorecent green energy. Faster than the speed of light.


----------



## heckler73 (Nov 17, 2014)

ULEN said:


> If my salvia trip taught me anything, it's that we're the final product of that fluorescent green energy. Faster than the speed of light.



I guess Salvia didn't teach you about Maxwell's Equations? Maybe it only opened the door to your education?


----------



## ULEN (Nov 17, 2014)

It did it's job. Line up.


----------



## heckler73 (Nov 17, 2014)

ULEN said:


> It did it's job. Line up.



The only thing I got from Salvia was an image of snakes lined up as the number 4...
Then I stumbled backwards and tumbled down a small embankment.
Conclusion: Don't smoke Salvia standing up.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 17, 2014)

heckler73 said:


> So, does that make the following more intriguing?


It is interesting. I was wondering why there was a giant in the hieroglyph.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 17, 2014)

This one has been debunked Its been etched out a long time ago when a new phero took over.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 17, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Scott Carpenter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the heart and soul of my own understanding/belief/educated guess;

I know there are other intelligent civilizations out there and have been for a very long time- I know, because the same science that allows me to understand the rest of my world makes this conclusion irrefutable- and I'm in plenty good company.

Accepting that idea then allows for the likelihood of at least one of these alien civilizations being close enough for their technology- advanced far beyond our own- to allow them to come pay a visit.

If I were in charge of security for this corner of space, I'd for damned sure want to keep an eye on those crazy psychotic homo sapiens- I mean, they fucking NUKE EACH OTHER!

And as soon as they show the ability to travel through space and come Fuck with my neighborhood, I'd want to warn them off too!

Arthur C Clarke was absolutely correct. What he didn't say was that the possibility of being alone in the universe was exactly zero.

If the Egyptian petroglyphs are correct, they've been watching our progress for thousands of years; first we were cute and savage. Then we were cute and 'civilized'- which meant exploitative.

Now we have interplanetary travel and nuclear weapons- which tends to make us a bit less cute and a lot more dangerous.

If I were them, I'd be keeping an eye on us, too. With my finger 'hovering' over The Button.


----------



## Doer (Nov 17, 2014)

ULEN said:


> The lotus. A chariot of fire. If you listen to music and you're still on the fence about ones miserable life/existance, your perception sucks and you need to learn to pay attention to what it is you're really hearing.


Exactly. The 1000 petal lotus and the harmony of music is an inner journey and you need a space ship or aliens for that.

Spirit always hover about, in all religions. And people always are seeing stuff, Wheels within wheels, etc, Dante saw an Inferno where the only way out was down and in. Mystic vision is not on the same plane of consciousness as seeing little gray men in space ships, or is it,, hmmmmmm?


----------



## Doer (Nov 17, 2014)

Well ty, here is where you went worng in your logic. Science is about rigor of Method and repeatable proof.

What you have here is the usual leap of faith, i,e. bald conjecfure.
---------------
*I know* there are other intelligent civilizations out there and have been for a very long time- I know, *because* the same *science* that allows me to understand the rest of my world *makes this conclusion irrefutable*- and I'm in plenty good company.
--------------
Bullshit. The same math there say there are these civilization, is the same math that says there are NOT.

Statistics and chance work both ways. You cannot rule out that we are ABSOLUTELY ALONE. You can't count on that however.

NO data either way.

We don't even really know what we are looking at "out there" The dark matter cloud may be projecting something from another dimension as far as we know.

There could a Crystal Sphere al la David Brin's book that just makes it look the way it is, and we cannot get out of here, no matter what. We just don't know what we are looking at. It could be all a reflection of the Heisenberg principle or Lenard Suskin's Holographic Universe. (read it) We just don't know, but the math works, in many ways to match what we don't see yet.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 17, 2014)

I found this.* BAFFLING BATTERIES OF BABYLON*


In 1938, Dr.* Wilhelm Konig*, an Austrian archaeologist rummaging through the basement of the museum made a find that was to drastically alter all concepts of ancient science. A 6-inch-high pot of bright yellow clay dating back two millennia contained a cylinder of sheet-copper 5 inches by 1.5 inches. The edge of the copper cylinder was soldered with a 60-40 lead-tin alloy comparable to today's best solder.



The bottom of the cylinder was capped with a crimped-in copper disk and sealed with bitumen or asphalt. Another insulating layer of asphalt sealed the top and also held in place an iron rod suspended into the center of the copper cylinder. The rod showed evidence of having been corroded with acid. With a background in mechanics, Dr. Konig recognized this configuration was not a chance arrangement, but that the clay pot was nothing less than an ancient electric battery. 

The ancient battery in the Baghdad Museum as well as those others which were unearthed in_ Iraq_ all date from the_Parthian Persian_ occupation between 248 B.C. and A.D. 226. However, Konig found copper vases plated with silver in the _Baghdad Museum_ excavated from Sumerian remains in southern Iraq dating back to at least 2500 B.C.



When the vases were lightly tapped a blue patina or film separated from the surfaces, characteristic of _*silver electroplated to copper*_. It would appear then that the Persians inherited their batteries from the earliest known civilization in the Middle East. 

*Return to Batteries and Electric Devices*








*THE STRANGE ELECTRON TUBES FROM DENDERA*


In different locations within the Late Ptolemaic Temple of Hathor at Dendera in Egypt are curious wall engravings which Egyptologists cannot explain in traditional religio-mythic terms, but about which electrical engineers are finding very modern interpretations. 

In one chamber, No. 17, the topmost panel, depicts _Egyptian priests_ operating what look like oblong tubes, performing various specific tasks. Each tube has a serpent extending its full length inside. Swedish engineer *Henry Kjellson*, in his book _Forvunen Teknik_ (Disappeared Technology), noted that in the hieroglyphs these serpents are translated as_seref_, 


which means to glow, and believes it refers to some form of electrical current.



In the scene, to the extreme right appears a box on top where sits an image of the Egyptian god _Atum-Ra_, which identifies the box as the energy source. Attached to the box is a braided cable which electromagnetics engineer *Alfred D. Bielek*identified as virtually an exact copy of engineering illustrations used today for representing a bundle of conducting electrical wires.



The cable runs from the box the full length of the floor of the picture, and terminates at both the ends and at the bases of the tube objects. These objects each rest on a pillar called a _djed_, which Bielek identified as a high-voltage insulator.



The tube objects look very much like TV picture tubes, an impression which is not far from wrong, for electronics technician *N. Zecharius* has identified the objects as _Crookes or electron tubes_, the forerunner of the modern television tube. 

Though the upper chamber scenes have been damaged by vandals from a later age, other pictures found inside the crypt below the _Holy of Holies_ are almost perfectly preserved, and their portrayal deepens the mystery of the strange electron tubes even further. Here, not only are the tubes shown in full operation, but something else has been added which may suggest the ultimate purpose for the tubes themselves.



In several instances, both men and women are shown sitting underneath the tubes, hands held out and cupped, which meant they were in a receptive mode.



What kind of radiation treatment was being performed here?


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 17, 2014)

Doer said:


> Well ty, here is where you went worng in your logic. Science is about rigor of Method and repeatable proof.
> 
> What you have here is the usual leap of faith, i,e. bald conjecfure.
> ---------------
> ...


We knew the world was round a long time before we actually managed the trip.

Science is about taking what we know and extrapolating from there.

You'd make a lousy scientist. A decent lab rat, but a lousy investigator into how things actually might be, based upon the available evidence. Your approach is all wrong for it.

I'm not here to argue with you, just to disagree- respectfully- and move on.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 17, 2014)

http://www.livescience.com/13377-extremophiles-world-weirdest-life.html


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 17, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I found this.* BAFFLING BATTERIES OF BABYLON*
> 
> 
> In 1938, Dr.* Wilhelm Konig*, an Austrian archaeologist rummaging through the basement of the museum made a find that was to drastically alter all concepts of ancient science. A 6-inch-high pot of bright yellow clay dating back two millennia contained a cylinder of sheet-copper 5 inches by 1.5 inches. The edge of the copper cylinder was soldered with a 60-40 lead-tin alloy comparable to today's best solder.
> ...


I like the astrolabe complete with gears and clockwork archaeologists found aboard the wreck of a Greek vessel- from almost two thousand years ago.


----------



## Doer (Nov 17, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I found this.* BAFFLING BATTERIES OF BABYLON*
> 
> 
> In 1938, Dr.* Wilhelm Konig*, an Austrian archaeologist rummaging through the basement of the museum made a find that was to drastically alter all concepts of ancient science. A 6-inch-high pot of bright yellow clay dating back two millennia contained a cylinder of sheet-copper 5 inches by 1.5 inches. The edge of the copper cylinder was soldered with a 60-40 lead-tin alloy comparable to today's best solder.
> ...


I know this is old news.  They used this in Egypt for electroplating gold.


----------



## Doer (Nov 17, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> We knew the world was round a long time before we actually managed the trip.
> 
> Science is about taking what we know and extrapolating from there.
> 
> ...


Just to insult someone if you don't like their responses you mean. What is respectful about that post?

Are you really so passive agressive you can't even see yourself? The true double-think?

You are talking like nothing. The science of aliens is non-existent.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 17, 2014)

Does everyone like the Youtube videos? I'm going through my bookmarks sorry if I double post some. I've been trying to keep the thread interesting with real nasa verified footage or actual accounts. Its cool hearing everyone's responses. We can do one thing doer can't do and that thing is have an open mind. To be honest doer I don't think you have the proper people skills to work with any type of scientific community. Every time somebody posts you respond in a negative way. Why would anyone want to contribute to a thread by posting videos or telling a story only to get ridiculed in the process. We all know how you feel and thank you for your opinion but I don't think we need to keep hearing it repeatedly.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Doer (Nov 17, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Does everyone like the Youtube videos? I'm going through my bookmarks sorry if I double post some. I've been trying to keep the thread interesting with real nasa verified footage or actual accounts. Its cool hearing everyone's responses. We can do one thing doer can't do and that thing is have an open mind. To be honest doer I don't think you have the proper people skills to work with any type of scientific community. Every time somebody posts you respond in a negative way. Why would anyone want to contribute to a thread by posting videos or telling a story only to get ridiculed in the process. We all know how you feel and thank you for your opinion but I don't think we need to keep hearing it repeatedly.


And since I do work in the scientific community of Computer Science, I am one of the only actual scientific types here. I manage software developers all over the world, in their different cultures and skills. And I have been at the same Company for 30 years. One of the big 3, OK?

This is how manage the very idiotic, such as yourself.

So, this makes you what? Foolish? Ridiculous? Silly? Science is all ruthlessness and all negative testing. It is cut throat personal. Your career is on the line all the time. I thrive in the scientific community. You have no idea what that even means. It is not goo-goo, or feely at all.

This is the science section and you can take it Toke and Talk. I will let you natter away.

But, you will not silence me here. And I have no opinion at all on the goof sport of Aliens or the goof sport of youtube. 

But, this is the science section, not for your personal daydreams.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## ttystikk (Nov 17, 2014)

Another nattering nabob of negativity heard from. Again.

We heard you the first time, Doer. And the second, ad nauseam. Repetition doesn't make you right.

I stand on my earlier assessment of your approach.

It is not an insult, by the way. The ruthlessness of which you speak has its place- at the end of the speculative process, once reasonable avenues of investigation have been mapped out. You're jumping the gun.

Just because there's a lot of noise in the channel doesn't mean there isn't meaningful data- nevermind logical conclusions- to consider.

So consider them with us.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 18, 2014)

Doer said:


> And since I do work in the scientific community of Computer Science, I am one of the only actual scientific types here. I manage software developers all over the world, in their different cultures and skills. And I have been at the same Company for 30 years. One of the big 3, OK?
> 
> This is how manage the very idiotic, such as yourself.
> 
> ...


Now I'm idiotic. I suggest you get over it. I'm not moving the thread to toke and talk nor will I move it to the religion section. If you don't like it don't post in it.
*Definition of INSANITY*
1
*:* a severely disordered state of the mind usually occurring as a specific disorder (as paranoid schizophrenia)
2
*:* unsoundness of mind or lack of the ability to understand that prevents one from having the mental capacity required by law to enter into a particular relationship, status, or transaction or that releases one from criminal or civil responsibility 
*Insanity:* doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.

Albert Einstein


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 18, 2014)

If you think your posts will change anyones mind especially a person that has seen something for themselves then you clearly fit the bill of being insane.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 18, 2014)

This is one of my favorites taken from the international space station


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 18, 2014)

I just watched the thing on history about Einsteins thought experiments.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 18, 2014)

whitebb2727 said:


> I just watched the thing on history about Einsteins thought experiments.


I missed it, feel free to recap.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 18, 2014)

That Einstien and other people like him could enter a trance or meditate and access another dimension and talked to aliens.


----------



## Doer (Nov 18, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Now I'm idiotic. I suggest you get over it. I'm not moving the thread to toke and talk nor will I move it to the religion section. If you don't like it don't post in it.
> *Definition of INSANITY*
> 1
> *:* a severely disordered state of the mind usually occurring as a specific disorder (as paranoid schizophrenia)
> ...


he he he.....right Freud. I am not the one believing in aliens.  The thread is called Alien Tech, OP. I'd say that is pretty idiotic. Mutually exclusive terms if nothing else.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Doer (Nov 18, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> Another nattering nabob of negativity heard from. Again.
> 
> We heard you the first time, Doer. And the second, ad nauseam. Repetition doesn't make you right.
> 
> ...


The never ending speculative process with no data, no experiments, no way to find out anything, is not science.


----------



## Doer (Nov 18, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Now I'm idiotic. I suggest you get over it. I'm not moving the thread to toke and talk nor will I move it to the religion section. If you don't like it don't post in it.
> *Definition of INSANITY*
> 1
> *:* a severely disordered state of the mind usually occurring as a specific disorder (as paranoid schizophrenia)
> ...


Mr Thread-o-coff, tear down this stall.


----------



## Doer (Nov 18, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> Another nattering nabob of negativity heard from. Again.
> 
> We heard you the first time, Doer. And the second, ad nauseam. Repetition doesn't make you right.
> 
> ...


The vapid stupidity of belief, again. You stand on the marshy ground of self doubt and superstition.


----------



## Doer (Nov 18, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


>



I had this toy that would levitate magnets.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## ttystikk (Nov 18, 2014)

Doer said:


> The vapid stupidity of belief, again. You stand on the marshy ground of self doubt and superstition.


Nah. These are thought, logic experiments. To guess at alien motives is merely stabbing in the dark and I'm not here to say different. But sorting them out is both great fun- and perhaps productive in its own right.


----------



## Doer (Nov 18, 2014)

Thought experiments? Those are productive in their own right. So of course, I chime in.


----------



## Doer (Nov 18, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


>


Hey, what gives? I didn't see anything but geese, lights and Adobe Cinema Editor.


----------



## Wilksey (Nov 18, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> To guess at alien motives is merely stabbing in the dark and I'm not here to say different. But sorting them out is both great fun- and perhaps productive in its own right.


/shrug

EVERY living creature on our planet is "programmed", to a certain extent, to do two things: survive and reproduce. I don't imagine life anywhere else would be that much different.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## ttystikk (Nov 19, 2014)

From today's BBC website;

http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20141112-will-et-understand-our-messages


----------



## Doer (Nov 19, 2014)

Wilksey said:


> /shrug
> 
> EVERY living creature on our planet is "programmed", to a certain extent, to do two things: survive and reproduce. I don't imagine life anywhere else would be that much different.


You don't imagine? I do imagine, just that. I'd rather be alone in the universe. I'd much rather be, considering the viciousness of human beings based on monkeys. Read Niven's Footfall for a discussion of beings based on Elephants. Vicious and large. There is no way in my mind there can be civilization without viciousness. Look at the ants, for crying out loud. All aggregations of beings we see here on Earth, include the Dolphins are vicious survivalists. There are no peaceful species of Hunter beings.

Niven's, Kenitae are beings based on Large Cats. Very un-freindly. No one in his right mind will propose peaceful spacefaring. There is only one reason and is the only reason we do it. 

Survival of the species.

The chances are there being even one other civilization out there, is exactly the same as the chances there is NOT EVEN ONE other civilization out there. I am very glad of that fact.

You are only pay attention the math answer you like. That is the statistics of imagination, not the math of science.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## ttystikk (Nov 19, 2014)

Doer said:


> You don't imagine? I do imagine, just that. I'd rather be alone in the universe. I'd much rather be, considering the viciousness of human beings based on monkeys. Read Niven's Footfall for a discussion of beings based on Elephants. Vicious and large. There is no way in my mind there can be civilization without viciousness. Look at the ants, for crying out loud. All aggregations of beings we see here on Earth, include the Dolphins are vicious survivalists. There are no peaceful species of Hunter beings.
> 
> Niven's, Kenitae are beings based on Large Cats. Very un-freindly. No one in his right mind will propose peaceful spacefaring. There is only one reason and is the only reason we do it.
> 
> ...


And to think I was skeptical of your willingness to discuss the possibilities- couldn't have said it better, myself.

So your assessment squares with mine; they'll be coming to take what we have. It might be technology, ideas, genetics, raw materials or to enslave our planet. They aren't coming to say 'hi, we were just in the neighborhood and thought we'd stop for tea!'

So how do we defend ourselves against them?


----------



## Doer (Nov 19, 2014)

The Elephants were Class 1 Civilization, when they got here. (in Niven's book) After our water, I think. They had gravity tug technology and just rained down asteroid pieces, quite accurately from beyond the orbit of Mars. Footfall is the name of the Book and the name of their tribal execution technique, etc.

We had to fuck with them like the little monkeys we are, after the Conquest. We could not defend ourselves, at first. 

I remember one book where the Sauropods got here and took over, but we sent frozen cadres of human vermin soldiers, back to their home planet.

"To Serve Man" remember that Twilight Zone? This book was the poison pill idea.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 19, 2014)

Doer think about about all the intelligent life on our own planet , other than humans. Elephants,whales, dolphins,cuddle fish, octopus, apes,crows,ect. You don't think something could be out there similar to us?


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 19, 2014)

the last few years i've been forming alliances with birds.
interspecies communication is at the top of my list of fascinations!


----------



## Doer (Nov 19, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Doer think about about all the intelligent life on our own planet , other than humans. Elephants,whales, dolphins,cuddle fish, octopus, apes,crows,ect. You don't think something could be out there similar to us?


I can think yes, I can think no.

Absolutely no way to tell, one way or another at this point. It all looks pretty dead and deadly out there so far.


----------



## Doer (Nov 19, 2014)

And let me ask you this. If there were these humanoids, similar to us, don't you think we would be killing each other soon after we met?

The Forever War. Joe Halderman

It deals with relativistic effects on weapons development. Space Rangers go out at .7 c, dealing death and only a few years pass for them. They blast home and get re- equipped with weapons 100s of years advanced of what they had. They blast back out there, and find the Creatures have cottoned to the same trick. Now their Tech is more advanced. So, the Space Rangers eat it this time. But, they get them next time. Forever War.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 19, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> the last few years i've been forming alliances with birds.
> interspecies communication is at the top of my list of fascinations!


Dude! I found a crow it was a fledgling. It didn't know how to fly and was hurt . I hung on to him for about two weeks and started tossing it up getting its wings to flap. I carried him around for about three weeks. I got him to fly and he followed me for two years. I think he died I guess they have a rough life. They do have funerals apparently. The weird thing is they teach their offspring. And I always have crows following me.


----------



## Doer (Nov 20, 2014)

It is an important point that separates us from all other beings. Only humans teach.

For the rest, they only allow the young to watch.The cub either get it or it doesn't. An ape might let a youngster watch him get termites with a stick, but he will never correct the yout, That is not really what is called teaching.


----------



## heckler73 (Nov 21, 2014)

I had to stop that "anti-gravity" video when the guy started saying "supercooling" at 173K.
But when he was talking about the Bell experiments, and the violet, glowing metal, it immediately brought the following to mind.


----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 21, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> lets talk about and witness your opinions, videos and personal accounts.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## PorterRockwell (Nov 27, 2014)

Goodnight!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 13, 2014)

Plasma gun, alien blaster what the hells going on? Anyone have the original video maybe?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 13, 2014)

Anyone know what these guys are saying?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Doer (Dec 14, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Plasma gun, alien blaster what the hells going on? Anyone have the original video maybe?


That is the most fake looking thing I have seen so far.  Photoshop is real.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 14, 2014)

Doer said:


> That is the most fake looking thing I have seen so far.  Photoshop is real.


Thank you captain obvious. Thats why I asked if anyone had the original.


----------



## Doer (Dec 15, 2014)

That is the original. And that "cop" is a very bad, over actor. Youtube is today's
Flim-Flam Man.


----------



## Doer (Dec 15, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Anyone know what these guys are saying?


That is a Slavic language, but, not Russian, I don't think. And why do you say that can't be fake?

It looks like a drone that had blue fireworks in it, command detonated for film.

You know, when we were inventing all this and youtube was not owned by google yet, we said, let there
be no restrictions to content. And mostly that concept has prevailed.

We in the know, (me 30 years in the bowels of Tech) KNOW that you cannot believe a word of a youtube video
without independent verification.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 15, 2014)

Doer said:


> That is a Slavic language, but, not Russian, I don't think. And why do you say that can't be fake?
> 
> It looks like a drone that had blue fireworks in it, command detonated for film.
> 
> ...


What did I say can't be fake?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 15, 2014)

I posted still images, youtube videos, real nasa pictures, real nasa video, real astronaut accounts and you still don't believe it. I'm going to post in this thread for many years so you might as well get used to it.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Doer (Dec 15, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I posted still images, youtube videos, real nasa pictures, real nasa video, real astronaut accounts and you still don't believe it. I'm going to post in this thread for many years so you might as well get used to it.


Oh, don't worry, I will be commenting in this thread, for years to come, so you may as well get used to it.


----------



## Doer (Dec 15, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


>


That is certainly a helicopter.


----------



## Doer (Dec 15, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


>


Now these are the most fascinating ones to me. There are some very un-explainable light streaks occuring in otherwise very innocuous video. Or are they un-explained? These are called the Rods. And they are quite fake.







That is some girl's tooth being ejected in a Cheer leading accident.
http://www.amsky.com/ufos/rods/
*This One's Not a Bug*

In this frame, from a scene on_ The Worlds Most Amazing Videos_, we see the aftermath of an accident at a cheerleading competition. During a throwing maneuver one girl's elbow hit another in the mouth. This "rod" is a tooth belonging to the girl on the receiving end of the elbow (she finished the competition, her team placed third and she has fully recovered).

This photograph plainly shows that, contrary to Jose Escamilla's assertion, fast-moving objects do elongate on video frames.
--------------------------------
This all started with bugs flying across a cave entrance. It is an artifact of focal distance and lens effects.

As the author states:
Another factor plainly visible in the videos is, if you take the images of a rod from frame to frame and superimpose them on a single frame, the images from successive frames appear to line up end-to-end except for a short gap attributable to vertical blanking and scan delay. The only exception is that images of very-slow-moving "rods" overlap due to blur. This is also consistent with lengthening due to movement across the field during the exposure of the photograph.

I will answer your personal attacks with the following two challenges:
I challenge anyone to demonstrate that the majority of the legitimate scientific community* believes that "rods" are anything other than photographic artifacts.

I also challenge anyone to prove that "rods" are not artifacts of the photographic process (this proof must be capable of withstanding peer review in the legitimate scientific community).


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 15, 2014)

Doer said:


> Now these are the most fascinating ones to me. There are some very un-explainable light streaks occuring in otherwise very innocuous video. Or are they un-explained? These are called the Rods. And they are quite fake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what rods are. A bug a bird flying by the camera, but in that video it flies faster than bugs or birds. Rods were my first thought, *watch it again*. It goes behind the arch you should be a better judge of speed and distance than what you suggesting. It may have the rod effect to a degree but it changes direction look closer at the video.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 15, 2014)

Doer said:


> Oh, don't worry, I will be commenting in this thread, for years to come, so you may as well get used to it.


You cant have the yin without the yang.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 15, 2014)

Doer said:


> That is certainly a helicopter.


Is that guy saying hay look at the helicopter?


----------



## Doer (Dec 16, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I know what rods are. A bug a bird flying by the camera, but in that video it flies faster than bugs or birds. Rods were my first thought, *watch it again*. It goes behind the arch you should be a better judge of speed and distance than what you suggesting. It may have the rod effect to a degree but it changes direction look closer at the video.


Well, our humble readers, my not know about Rods. I'll look again as you so friendly suggest.


----------



## Doer (Dec 16, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Is that guy saying hay look at the helicopter?


Well, if it was Bulgarian it would be, 
Kheĭ , vizh , che khelikopter!!!


----------



## Doer (Dec 16, 2014)

Well, it would be hard to describe a rod effect that first passed in front of and then behind the Arch. So, no doubt, a lens/focal length artifact can be ruled out. It cannot a close, fast flying white moth or something.

And the size of it is as large as a bird, but at that distance it is flying a lot faster than a bird. Since we know the UFO and the Bridge are in the same focal plane, we can calculate the speed if we know the size of the bridge.

If we can rule out any doctoring...not so sure about that, then this is a very interesting not-rod.


----------



## Doer (Dec 17, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


>


Streak against clouds - Photoshop
Blurred and grainy UFO - Photoshop

When will they tell us???? I say, when will all these fakers, SDSTFU?

I used to totally believe in Crop Circles, and creepy things. But, now I know there are Monsters.
Youtube is a modern day Monster.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 17, 2014)

I never believed in crop circles. Do you have photoshop? Ive seen quite a few photoshops and try not to post them.


----------



## Doer (Dec 17, 2014)

As you see, I am pretty well versed in all this, and I don't dis-believe it. I simply don't believe most of the examples. Most of it is intentional bunk. Why? P.T Barnum said, "there is a sucker born every minute." And that is why.

However, there is certainly room in Quantum Science for ANYTHING. When anything can happen, regardless of the "rules" of nature, that is a big field of probability.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 17, 2014)

I have to admit I was drinking a little bit when I posted those last few. Usually I look for the pixel outline around the object, and find that most of the shiny metallic ufos are fake. I'm also skeptical of any video pointed out a window when driving or flying that shows a ufo and nobody is freaking out. I see no reason to even be filming in some situations. I do know what it's like to see something amazing and let me tell you I was freaking out to the point of physically shaking.


----------



## Doer (Dec 17, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I have to admit I was drinking a little bit when I posted those last few. Usually I look for the pixel outline around the object, and find that most of the shiny metallic ufos are fake. I'm also skeptical of any video pointed out a window when driving or flying that shows a ufo and nobody is freaking out. I see no reason to even be filming in some situations. I do know what it's like to see something amazing and let me tell you I was freaking out to the point of physically shaking.


Well the interesting thing about the metallic blimp video is the edit, or so called cut. Always look for the cut away.

The object is not superimposed, so it has no edit line. It is a still shot of a prop, highly lighted
that has been blurred. And it has the usual, corny, conspiracy tag line.

But, still there is some weird stuff.



Unusual lights have been reported here since 1940s or earlier. Especially high activity of Hessdalen lights took place from December 1981 until the summer of 1984 when lights were observed 15–20 times per week. The frequency of the lights caused a gathering of numerous tourists staying there overnight to see the phenomenon.[1] Since then, the activity has decreased and now the lights are observed some 10–20 times per year. The Hessdalen light most often is a bright, white or yellow light of unknown origin standing or floating above the ground level. Sometimes the light can be seen for more than one hour. There are several other types of unexplained lights observed in the Hessdalen valley.

(notice how the stars are not blurred)

This one is very hard to fathom. Way before photoshop, this was a known oddity.​
(The guy on the right has a modern camera. !!!)

People believe that this photograph, taken in 1941 at the re-opening of the South Forks Bridge in Gold Bridge, Canada, is depicting a man in seemingly modern dress and style, with a camera that is advanced well beyond its time. The circle on the left illustrates a man with a camera typical to the time-period


*Black Knight Satellite mystery*
Legend has it that in orbit around the Earth is a mysterious, dark object which dates back perhaps 13 000 years. Its origin and purpose are inscrutable, dubbed the “Black Knight” this elusive satellite has allegedly been beaming signals towards the Earth and inspected by NASA astronauts yet only a few on Earth officially know of its existence. The origin of the ominous name is part of the enigma; it is impossible to discover who first called it this or indeed why. Humans have only in the last 60 years had the technology to launch a man-made object into space so what is the logical explanation of tales of an alien intruder on our doorstep?






*The Madonna with Saint Giovannino and a UFO*
This painting is called “The Madonna with Saint Giovannino”. It was painted in the 15th century by Domenico Ghirlandaio (1449-1494) and hangs as part of the Loeser collection in the Palazzo Vecchio. Above Mary’s right shoulder is a disk shaped object. Below is a blow up of this section and a man and his dog can clearly be seen looking up at the object.



*Falcon Lake Incident*
The Falcon Lake Incident is a reported unidentified flying object (UFO) encounter near Falcon Lake, Manitoba, Canada claimed to have occurred on May 20, 1967 by Stefan Michalak. He had had taken a short vacation in Whiteshell Provincial Park to prospect veins of quartz near Falcon Lake when he spotted two cigar-shaped objects descending, one of which landed near him. Michelak says he saw a door open and heard voices from inside the object, after which he tried to make contact in English and other languages but got no response. He claims to have burned his hand while attempting to examine “colourful glass” found around the object and seen a grid-like exhaust vent that expelled gas that burned his clothing.


----------



## Doer (Dec 20, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I never believed in crop circles. Do you have photoshop? Ive seen quite a few photoshops and try not to post them.


Yeah, I have Gimp.... free photoshop like. Have you ever used a photo editor? I think we also need to understand another point. Sure there is a sucker born every minute. But, there is a P.T. Barnum born every minute just to take advantage.

I almost got scammed the other day, and come to think of it maybe she was a space alien.


----------



## Doer (Dec 20, 2014)

I've never seen this one before. I must admit it is pretty freaky. Can't embed this media, but worth a view, imo.

http://www.disclose.tv/action/viewvideo/193059/UFO__Vintage_1940s_Area_51_UFO_Footage_Discovered/


----------



## Doer (Dec 20, 2014)

Here is some stuff that made the News lately. Making the News, means it was seen by enough independent observers to not be written off immediately as kooky.


----------



## Doer (Dec 20, 2014)

And this one I have to admit is very weird. Skip to 2:05 minutes and see for yourself.

Something comes up out of a forest in this aerial shot. It is morphing its shape and doesn't look very easy to fake, at all.


----------



## Doer (Dec 20, 2014)

At least these made the news.


----------



## heckler73 (Dec 20, 2014)

Mylar balloons are fascinating, eh? Especially as their altitude increases and the gas inside expands.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 21, 2014)

heckler73 said:


> Mylar balloons are fascinating, eh? Especially as their altitude increases and the gas inside expands.


I agree with that about 50 mylar balloons. The next video shows a really sad clown walking out of the woods. At the beginning of that video it showed what looked like a ufo/uso.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 21, 2014)

Doer said:


> Yeah, I have Gimp.... free photoshop like. Have you ever used a photo editor? I think we also need to understand another point. Sure there is a sucker born every minute. But, there is a P.T. Barnum born every minute just to take advantage.
> 
> I almost got scammed the other day, and come to think of it maybe she was a space alien.


Never used a photo editor. I would be more interested in a reverse photoshop. How did you almost get scammed?


----------



## Doer (Dec 21, 2014)

Scammed? Oh just more stupid women tricks. Another conversation for another sub-forum. 

Photoshop is reverse Photoshop. By applying filters and using contrast techniques and such, you can more easily spot the alterations and layers.

http://www.addictivetips.com/web/ways-to-tell-if-an-image-is-real-or-fake/

To put it bluntly, there are a lot of fake photos out there and Photoshop is the go-to tool used to create them. A few things are given; photos in magazines are always photoshopped. They’re made brighter or darker to suit their purpose among other changes but how do you tell if a photo has been tampered with if it isn’t in a magazine? Here are three very simple ways to check the integrity of a photo. (list of ways in the article)

Another tell-tale of a doctored photo is that when the reduced quality technique is used, you will notice that quality is not reduced uniformly. Areas that have been photoshopped will appear in lower quality most times.

----------------

So you take you photoshop or a clone like GIMP and examine the photo, magnify it, filter it, etc.


Notice the curves in the wall panels. This gal's got boobs and no hips. So, give her hips
and the wall too. But, who is looking at the wall?


----------



## heckler73 (Dec 21, 2014)

Doer said:


> Notice the curves in the wall panels. This gal's got boobs and no hips. So, give her hips
> and the wall too. But, who is looking at the wall?



Gravitational Lensing?
_BIDDY BOP BADDA BOOM!_
_I'm not a rapper_


----------



## bellcore (Dec 21, 2014)

We are being bombarded with subliminal messages such as "OBEY", "CONFORM", "MARRY AND REPRODUCE", "CONSUME", "WATCH TELEVISION" and




"SLEEP". It is through this thought control that the aliens have this world tied up and neatly packaged for its own manipulative uses, to further themselves at the expense of the meek, mild and the lowly sufferers of a job less and hungry world. This is the battle of self-awareness and mans struggle with a reality check that has these alien beings. They Live You Sleep; where will your consciousness take you when the sleep is washed from your eyes. Welcome to the real world.


----------



## Doer (Dec 21, 2014)

Yep, I knew she was an alien, all along. " HEADACHE," she keep saying. "Go to SLEEP."


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 23, 2014)

Tin eye Is a good reverse image search. Do you know of some others?


----------



## Doer (Dec 24, 2014)

Never heard of tin eye. I just use google images for search. What means, reverse image search?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 24, 2014)

Doer said:


> Never heard of tin eye. I just use google images for search. What means, reverse image search?


Its a way to find original content. You copy and paste an image into a search bar and if its been shopped it will show you what website it came from and the original pictures


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 25, 2014)

Everything I've posted from secure team 10 (the alien logo videos) and third phase of moon are known hoaxers. My bad I get drunk and run out of material. What pisses me off are people trying to exploit this. I have never seen my ufo in a video or a picture. We need to identify fakes and show the real ones as ufologists.


----------



## Doer (Dec 30, 2014)

People trying to corrupt truth is what people do. It is the history of the world. It is why we developed Scientific Methods of Observation to rule out corrupted thought. 

I was really into Crop Circles, and I still think the early circles were not man-made. There were distinctions between the hoax of breaking the stalks with a board or bending them severely, etc. The early circles had biological indications that seemed to say, it suddenly grew that way. It was altered somehow. The early circles had growth nodes as if they were cut and then grafted at 80 degree angles.

A govt experiment? Who knows, now? The Idiots of Man took over. They are the longest surviving, self initiated Cult of humans and by far the most dangerous to truth.

IAC, we know there is more than science can explain and that is why we have science...to keep explaining or not. And we know there can be Others. We have found their planets.

http://www.gizmag.com/earth-like-planets-milky-way-kepler-koi-3158/35378/?utm_source=Gizmag Subscribers&utm_campaign=2e91a21b73-UA-2235360-4&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_65b67362bd-2e91a21b73-91265109


----------



## Doer (Dec 30, 2014)

One thing we never hear about is something I just realized. It really explains a lot.

- Why don't the Aliens contact us?
- Why are we just now seeing them since 1946?
- Why are they experimenting with animals, cruelly and hastily?
- Why take their time with humans, but catch and release so many?

Answer: They are us. We are studying ourselves, either from a distant planet that we are from originally or they are from here originally and went there, during the Pre-Cambrian or something.

IAC, we are the Grays? From another Multi-verse dimension? Humans but altered by the varieties of Spacetime effects? It would explain a lot.


----------



## Yungkha (Dec 30, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/noobie-in-need-of-serious-help-topping-gone-wrong.855599/


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 30, 2014)

The answer to the first question is they have. The answer to the second question is, they came here long before 1946 I'll refer you to the book of genesis chapter one and Ezekiel (holly bible).


----------



## Doer (Dec 30, 2014)

Biblical Reference? OK.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 30, 2014)

Doer said:


> Biblical Reference? OK.


Everything is in the bible even dinosaurs job chapter40 verse 15.


----------



## heckler73 (Dec 31, 2014)

Didn't the Egyptians "shape" skulls, kind of like how Japanese women were put through foot-binding?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_cranial_deformation

Or maybe I'm confusing the American civilizations of old? I knew someone did it, though.


----------



## Alienwidow (Dec 31, 2014)

its interesting how much you earthlings actually know about us.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 31, 2014)

heckler73 said:


> Didn't the Egyptians "shape" skulls, kind of like how Japanese women were put through foot-binding?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_cranial_deformation
> Or maybe I'm confusing the American civilizations of old? I knew someone did it, though.


south america. You can find more pictures of Akhenaton with a google search. His wasn't the only strange thing about him


----------



## grizlbr (Dec 31, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Anyone want to explain this?


I was driving 1972 with my Cali cousin in Lithonia, Ga. We chased a UFO, I asked you came all the way from CA to chase a UFO? Having read all the ufo stuff in highschool was pretty sure it was not a stealth (no sound) crop spraying helicopter blinking lights on spray boom aware we were chasing it making 90 degree turns to the horizon and back then down 
155 to I-285 in only direction you could not follow ? So there is no Alien thechno? But that is just my testimony as to why we were following blinking lights at 10pm!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 31, 2014)

grizlbr said:


> I was driving 1972 with my Cali cousin in Lithonia, Ga. We chased a UFO, I asked you came all the way from CA to chase a UFO? Having read all the ufo stuff in highschool was pretty sure it was not a stealth (no sound) crop spraying helicopter blinking lights on spray boom aware we were chasing it making 90 degree turns to the horizon and back then down
> 155 to I-285 in only direction you could not follow ? So there is no Alien thechno? But that is just my testimony as to why we were following blinking lights at 10pm!


At any point could you see the structure or was it just a light?


----------



## grizlbr (Dec 31, 2014)

earnest_voice said:


> Many sightings have been documented pre '47 - some by very credible witnesses.
> credible witnesses.?? I am as credible as anyone else as I never even saw MJ until someone threw the tops of a bag of weed, smoked the leaves? in the drive way of the Payless Gas station I worked third shift in 1974. So 42 years later my cousin David was there: something about 2 witnesses in the same car.


----------



## grizlbr (Dec 31, 2014)

ginjawarrior said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2012/04/17/travel/canada-disoriented-pilot/
> 
> Trained operators make mistakes


I built C5s at Lockheed the joke was: Boeing planes must flap to fly! Saw a training video why Carrier Pilots do not fly C5s, hit the runway hard enough the Wings on a C5B WILL FLAP!! So driving paper routes hearing stuff I could never find the source of, years earlier chasing a UFO I have no choice but know I heard and chased something. Yes, I saw the save the whales StarTrek how many years later was that?


----------



## grizlbr (Dec 31, 2014)

mainliner said:


> I know this has nothing to do with alien stuff, but its right up there with the unknown and i thought it might put a "wow" in your day if you belive it,,,,ok here we go,,,,,,i was in a phone box and i put some money in the slot and more money came out, i thought ," that's strange" so i put some more money in and more money came out of the coin return slot i thought " huh whys is it doing that" and it suddenly dawned on me i was dreaming, that's why more money came out every time i put some in, because i was dreaming,???
> THIS STORY WOULD BE ALOT EASIER FOR ME TO UNDERSTAND IF IT WASNT TRUE!! Have a nice day , and don't think about it too much , leave that burden to me? Thanks for reading, have a nice day,,


Some people have very uninteresting lives and dreams. Belvdere movie theater I used the phone hung up more change than I put in fell. Did it again I was making money, forth time it stopped $10 better off asked a phone co friend. He said last call was long distance, money did not fall into box, so phone dropped coins until phone reset for local. Boy that is a big mystery. Way back when a pay phone was a dime you could drop a nickle and fit the return and make a call, nice trick back then half price calls. Now to replace the 6 "condensers" in my 1994 Camry ECT/ECM/ECU!


----------



## grizlbr (Dec 31, 2014)

ME ALS


ElfoodStampo said:


> I'm not quite sure what most of this means, but thanks! I'll start reading up.


O!
ME ALSO TIME TO READ UP^^^^^^^


----------



## grizlbr (Dec 31, 2014)

ElfoodStampo said:


> I'm not quite sure what most of this means, but thanks! I'll start reading up.


Something like the Red Stripes on the side of Planes! If you do not know: Do not Be Here if the Engine or Propellers Fail Shrapnel ZONE! VTOL aircraft have a RPM limit so Propellers do not fly apart. check out the C130 Prop-jets? I built the engine control quadrant right before I was laid-off.


----------



## grizlbr (Dec 31, 2014)

Doer said:


> No. That is a lucid dream, my friend. Ekanari....Soul Travel.
> 
> Directed dreaming is something to practice. One technique I use is, when you know you are dreaming, bring your hands up in front of you. Now, just keep you hands in view. That is you in your dream being you.
> 
> With practice, it is said one can become completely Lucid in their Astral Existence.


Out of the Body was the first thing to get me thinking. Not my first memory: 4yo female setting me up ? Apts on Memorial Dr in At, Ga. 1960. Is first memory, hard to trust females if it is too good to be true in hind sight.


----------



## grizlbr (Dec 31, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Lets be civilized and help each other through this journey. aliens didn't become so advanced by bickering over differences they became advanced by having a hive mindset (all thinking alike and getting the job done).


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 31, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I seen something up close 50 feet away max. it was large and metallic looking with very large rivets or at least appeared to be rivets in the back Im assuming it was the back. It looked like it was put together from triangular panels. It had wings but they were very small maybe 2ft around the edges. . It looked like two spoons put together but flat in the back red light in the back super bright spotlights in the front. the top and bottom had a rounded very smooth look. it was a delta or wedge shape. Flying anywhere from 80 to 5 mph It was matching my speed perfectly. I felt like it was reading my mind. It flew dead center over the place that I was going like it knew whare I was going. Why would it fly sideways in front of my car as i'm going down the road? No noise no propulsion that I could see. Not a helicopter ,airplane or hot air balloon. It was about 30 feet long ten feet high and 15 feet wide wing to wing (very small wings) and looked heavy(made of metal). I don't really know shit about physics but I would think you would hear something out of it not dead silence.


----------



## grizlbr (Dec 31, 2014)

BORG is late StarTrek. all thinking alike is boring!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 31, 2014)

grizlbr said:


> BORG is late StarTrek. all thinking alike is boring!


Its the only way to get anything done. Currently we have all company's competing against each other and trying to be the man. Now if all said company's pooled together and weren't as greedy they could make some real breakthroughs. For example what if Tesla and Edison were buddies and shared ideas. maybe it wouldn't have taken 100 years to come up with led or florescent light bulbs.


----------



## grizlbr (Dec 31, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


>


----------



## grizlbr (Dec 31, 2014)

Read that the Big Bang should have produced ten (10) Dimensions? Kabbalah says there are 125 levels up from the stone we lay our head on to the Highest Heaven we dream about. So which is correct, or the part about a three dimensional shape passing through a two dimensional world in the book "Line Land"? Which do you choose to wrap your thinking around? What would we say to describe an object beyond the words we understand? Isaiah 55:8 8"For My thoughts are not your thoughts, Nor are your ways My ways," declares the LORD. 9"For as the heavens are higher than the earth, So are My ways higher than your ways And My thoughts than your thoughts.…Which Diminsion is SPIRIT? HAVE A BLESSED NEW YEAR!


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 31, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Lets be civilized and help each other through this journey. aliens didn't become so advanced by bickering over differences they became advanced by having a hive mindset (all thinking alike and getting the job done).


Why would we want to have a hive mind? I prefer being my own person, with my own free will.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 31, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> Why would we want to have a hive mind? I prefer being my own person, with my own free will.


its more of an example not literal.


----------



## grizlbr (Dec 31, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Its the only way to get anything done. Currently we have all company's competing against each other and trying to be the man. Now if all said company's pooled together and weren't as greedy they could make some real breakthroughs. For example what if Tesla and Edison were buddies and shared ideas. maybe it wouldn't have taken 100 years to come up with led or florescent light bulbs.


And we are still back askwards: Conventional schematics show hole flow?


----------



## Doer (Dec 31, 2014)

Alienwidow said:


> its interesting how much you earthlings actually know about us.


Always with the dis-information. You Aliens are such kidders.


----------



## Doer (Dec 31, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> its more of an example not literal.


An example of not-litteral?


----------



## Doer (Dec 31, 2014)

grizlbr said:


> And we are still back askwards: Conventional schematics show hole flow?


No hole flow without 4th ordination of Dilitithium, I thought.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm saying we should share ideas and not get so rapped up into business but work together to achieve better.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 31, 2014)

grizlbr said:


> And we are still back askwards: Conventional schematics show hole flow?





Doer said:


> No hole flow without 4th ordination of Dilitithium, I thought.


What are you talking about?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 31, 2014)

fake


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Doer (Jan 2, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> What are you talking about?


I am talking about alien tech, al la Star Trek.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 2, 2015)

Are these people fooled by balloons or is it something else?


----------



## Wilksey (Jan 2, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Are these people fooled by balloons or is it something else?


Yea...they're birds.

Migrating. The way they do every year over Philadelphia and the rest of the Atlantic coast flyway.

One of the reasons a lot of folks don't take this shit seriously is because people are too quick to make UFO claims, sincerely or not, over some shit that is obviously NOT a UFO. 

Like, for example, that video you posted in post #368 is obviously a very human, terrestrial airplane....unless the UFO is intentionally following FAA aircraft marking standards.

Unless a video shows a detailed craft doing something we can not yet do, due to physics limitations, technological limitations and the like, then it tends not to be worth the time it takes to view. Most of the vids on youtube are shyte.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 2, 2015)

Why would tanks be in Antarctica?


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 11, 2015)

IRON-EYES said:


> At least fucking pecker stays on topic! yeah I agree shart on doer with Gritty runny bits


Wow hahahah


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 17, 2015)

Looking at those Antarctic "tanks", my first thought is _SnowCats_. And are people _still_ looking for that "hole to the center of the Earth"?  I thought that would've been settled by now (it was a digital artifact).


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 17, 2015)

heckler73 said:


> Looking at those Antarctic "tanks", my first thought is _SnowCats_. And are people _still_ looking for that "hole to the center of the Earth"?  I thought that would've been settled by now (it was a digital artifact).


The hole, I think I remember hearing something about that. Hollow earth or something? The whole thing sounds nutty.


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 17, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> The hole, I think I remember hearing something about that. Hollow earth or something? The whole thing sounds nutty.


It was nutty...this goes back to when Google Earth first started. When one zoomed in on the south pole, there was this black "hole". Needless to say, imaginations ran wild with that. It was just an artifact of the satellite orbit limitations. At least now the artifacts people see are more imaginative, like ancient highways under the ocean, etc.


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 17, 2015)

@Dr pecker 
They've asked me to ask you to stop discussing their technology


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 18, 2015)

Mr. Shine said:


> @Dr peckerView attachment 3333910
> They've asked me to ask you to stop discussing their technology


Did they ask you in polite Klingon? Or was it telepathically through an electric outlet?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## heckler73 (Jan 20, 2015)

As can be seen in the photo, the flying "blunt" ship (powered by high-test Blueberry Kush) is trying to land on the mountain. Note the edge of the Virginia leaf has a shape with high correlation to the mountain profile.
I'm not saying it's aliens but...

it did grow under LEDs.


----------



## mainliner (Jan 20, 2015)

grizlbr said:


> Some people have very uninteresting lives and dreams. !


 what do mean ?


----------



## Doer (Jan 21, 2015)

Hollow Earth? Yeah, I've been down there. Pretty cool.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 22, 2015)

The ronny dawson story is interesting.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 22, 2015)

Get some popcorn


----------



## Doer (Jan 23, 2015)

If we see a video it can't be the biggest secret anymore.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 23, 2015)

The SIGNS of the TIMES!






In this video of Myself, I first talk about this alien-like being that was on top of My neighbors roof in the year 2012 (in the video I first said that the alien was in a tree, but I corrected Myself, and I say that the being was on top of My neighbors roof.)

Next I talk about the UFOs I saw on July 2, 2012. I saw these UFOs a couple of months (or so) BEFORE I had My experience with this alien-like being. So, I saw these UFOs, then a couple months later (or so), I saw that alien-like being.

Finally, I talk about the 5 Signs I saw in the clouds, in the year 2009. I am not sure, and I don't have any proof of this, but I believe its possible that the aliens might have created these 5 Signs in the clouds that I saw in the year 2009.

So, I basically reversed the time of these events, in this video: what I mean is that I first talk about what happened last, and then I talk about what happened before. So, to be clear, I first saw the 5 Signs in the clouds in the year 2009, but I talk about that last in this video. Next, I saw the UFOs on July 2, 2012. A couple of months AFTER I saw these UFOs, I saw that alien-like being in early fall of 2012, and I talk about the alien-like being first in this video. So, I reversed the time of these events, in this video.

I also showed pictures of this alien-like being in this video, or a depection of what I could draw. The alien-like being that I saw in 2012, was totally invisible at first. Then it became translucent, and I could see the being. After the circle face thing went away (watch the video to see this circle face thing), I could see the translucent body of this alien-like being, and this alien-like being was humanoid.

Please watch this video on youtube, and leave a comment and give Me a thumbs up. I also have 5 other videos of Myself, and I say that, "I saw an alien" in a couple other videos of Myself, so you know I am serious.

Please watch all of My videos on youtube, and leave a positive comment, subscribe, and give Me a thumbs up... thanks.

Also, I have been seeing UFOs everyday (when its not too cloudy outside) since September 8, 2013. These UFOs are star-like, but I see them move great distances, but these UFOs keep a very loose position, so they eventually move back to where they came from.

You guys should stare at the "stars" in your sky too, because they might be actually UFOs.

EDIT- I also made a mistake in this video: I saw the black cloud on the eve of GOOD FRIDAY, and NOT black Friday. My mistake.

~PEACE~


----------



## mainliner (Jan 23, 2015)

nice vid george iv never seen this before.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 23, 2015)

Please just read the first post in the link below, or you can read through the entire thread if you have enough time, but I just want you guys to read the first post in the link below.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/i-saw-a-spiritual-alien-and-now-the-ufos-are-above-my-house.794678/

I might have made a mistake in the first post in this thread: I said that I saw the alien in the summer of 2012, but it was probably more like early fall of the year 2012. Just click on the link above, and take about 5 minutes to read the OP.

~PEACE~


----------



## Saulamus (Jan 23, 2015)

Anyone ever see the movie The 4th Kind? Very creepy and based on actual people and events.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 23, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Please just read the first post in the link below, or you can read through the entire thread if you have enough time, but I just want you guys to read the first post in the link below.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/i-saw-a-spiritual-alien-and-now-the-ufos-are-above-my-house.794678/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the story dude I know it can be difficult to talk about this kind of stuff. My own close friends didn't believe me. I thought posting a thread might help identify this thing I've been looking for about a decade.


----------



## Wilksey (Jan 23, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> .....Travis Walton vid..............]


The Travis Walton incident is among the most interesting, IMO, due to the fact that the cops treated it like a homicide, grilled the shit out of the witnesses, and STILL didn't come up with any evidence that the witnesses, or Mr. Walton, were lying.

To this day, those men still tell pretty much the same story they told when the event happened.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Doer (Jan 23, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Thanks for the story dude I know it can be difficult to talk about this kind of stuff. My own close friends didn't believe me. I thought posting a thread might help identify this thing I've been looking for about a decade.


Feeling any better yet?  You are safe. You are among friends. I saw some Grays last night. Well, it was a movie on SyFy...
But, you know....those damn Grays.


----------



## Doer (Jan 23, 2015)

heckler73 said:


> View attachment 3335794
> As can be seen in the photo, the flying "blunt" ship (powered by high-test Blueberry Kush) is trying to land on the mountain. Note the edge of the Virginia leaf has a shape with high correlation to the mountain profile.
> I'm not saying it's aliens but...
> 
> it did grow under LEDs.


Maybe not. But, it is is a blunt trying to land on a mountain...so.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 23, 2015)

Doer said:


> Feeling any better yet?  You are safe. You are among friends. I saw some Grays last night. Well, it was a movie on SyFy...
> But, you know....those damn Grays.


no. I'm going ice fishing tomorrow maybe that will help. I'll take my camera.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 23, 2015)

See I would hitch a ride on a blunt ship. The one I seen scared the shit out of me.


----------



## Doer (Jan 23, 2015)

heckler73 said:


> Did they ask you in polite Klingon? Or was it telepathically through an electric outlet?


Vegh electric 'eS Daqvam, qaStaHvIS ghegh tlhIngan.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 23, 2015)

So doer you like talking about lucid dreaming and rem right?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 23, 2015)

I wake up from a deep sleep well sort of. My mind was awake and eyes were open but my body wasn't I had sleep paralysis. Above me was what appeared to be a being with long arms, grey skin, curly black hair and huge swirling eyes. half his body was coming through the wall one hand held me down and the other was shushing me, trying to keep me quiet. Sort of spooky huh?


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 23, 2015)

Doer said:


> Vegh electric 'eS Daqvam, qaStaHvIS ghegh tlhIngan.



I finally found a use for BING.
It translates Klingon.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 23, 2015)

klingons orbiting uranus


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 23, 2015)

This is kind of interesting multiple recordings. 



 this one might be fake (the daylight one


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 26, 2015)

I have a new theory:

Aliens can see our past and our future.

Aliens can see our FUTURE if they are far enough away from earth, and if the aliens are moving at a fast enough speed TOWARDS our planet.

Aliens can see our PAST if they are far enough away from earth, and if the aliens are moving at a fast enough speed AWAY from our planet.

So, because the aliens can see our past, and more importantly, our future, they might know whether they should make contact with us or not. It might be inevitable that we make contact with the aliens, but they might be able to know how to be go about making contact, because they can see our past and future.

I have no idea how far into the future the aliens can see, but it could be into the distant future when I am the King of the world!

Maybe, because the aliens can see into the future, the aliens know what our future is going to be before and after contact with the aliens.

And, also, there could be a bunch of alien ships that are moving towards and away from earth, so they can continue to monitor our every move in the past and the future.

Time is an illusion.

If the aliens can see our past and our future, they might be able to KNOW whats best for our world?

What do you guys think?

~PEACE~


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 27, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Aliens can see our FUTURE if they are far enough away from earth, and if the aliens are moving at a fast enough speed TOWARDS our planet.
> 
> Aliens can see our PAST if they are far enough away from earth, and if the aliens are moving at a fast enough speed AWAY from our planet.
> ...
> ...


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 28, 2015)

heckler73 said:


>


They cant prove any of that.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 28, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I have a new theory:
> 
> Aliens can see our past and our future.
> 
> ...


It felt like they were reading my mind.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 28, 2015)

Time is a constant. One minute to me is one minute to you. it doesn't matter how fast you go. Our measurement of time would't be the same as an extraterrestrials perception of time. We could be dealing with interdenominational travel, possible wormholes or civilizations that have been traveling homeless for millions of years.


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 28, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> They cant prove any of that.






They seem to have not only calculated it, but experimentally shown it. Those aren't cellphones they're strapping into those bucket seats. 
I imagine Cosmonauts did similar experiments with their space-lab, back in the day, too. If one gets 40ns whipping across the Atlantic, what's 6 months at 40x the altitude, going 7 km/s _relative_ to the Earth ?

t' = t (1- {7E3/3E8}^2)^(1/2) 
==> ~0.*272E-9**t difference_ ,_ but that is a _very_ rough estimate.
(v/c)^2 itself is ~544E-12 
over 180 days it comes out to ~4.23 _milli_seconds !! 

It may not seem like a big number, but it is experimentally falsifiable. I'm also not including gravity in that equation, but I don't think it matters in this instance, IIRC. Do you really doubt it, or are you playing the role?


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 28, 2015)

Here's something definitely odd. I'm surprised I haven't seen this before.
Tiny reactors, too!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 29, 2015)

heckler73 said:


> They seem to have not only calculated it, but experimentally shown it. Those aren't cellphones they're strapping into those bucket seats.
> I imagine Cosmonauts did similar experiments with their space-lab, back in the day, too. If one gets 40ns whipping across the Atlantic, what's 6 months at 40x the altitude, going 7 km/s _relative_ to the Earth ?
> 
> t' = t (1- {7E3/3E8}^2)^(1/2)
> ...


This reminds me of what my earth science teacher was talking about back in the day. I still don't believe it but that doesn't mean I can't be convinced. seems like if it were real the iss would be doing it. can you find some current testing from nasa or another reputable source? my pc is slow we have some real bad weather right now and I'm not getting a very good signal.


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 29, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> This reminds me of what my earth science teacher was talking about back in the day. I still don't believe it but that doesn't mean I can't be convinced. seems like if it were real the iss would be doing it. can you find some current testing from nasa or another reputable source? my pc is slow we have some real bad weather right now and I'm not getting a very good signal.


They may not be interested in doing it since the effect is accepted. However, there have been more ground-level experiments conducted using Lithium ions accelerated to 0.338c and lasers. I still need to read through the details myself, but it's one of the most recent papers I dug up (Sept 16 2014).

http://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.113.120405


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 30, 2015)

Steven Greer Presents Contact Disclosure, The Final Sequence - Time For Truth - Sirius Movie






~PEACE~


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 30, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Steven Greer Presents Contact Disclosure, The Final Sequence - Time For Truth - Sirius Movie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool man i'll watch it right now. Check out these two


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Hip hop Hitler (Feb 3, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> lets talk about and witness your opinions, videos and personal accounts.


Was probed once in Dusseldorf...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 4, 2015)

[UFOs File] Alien Technology Will Blow Your Mind - Full Documentary (NEW+)






~PEACE~


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## heckler73 (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Feb 10, 2015)

heckler73 said:


>


Good one dude! Maybe the spooks just chased me with a hologram and shined a light in my face. And the government used an electromagnetic mind control device to induce fear. I don't know what to think about it. This thing looked solid and heavy to me. I got a good look at the back of it. It looked like it was put together in pieces. Triangular and maybe diamond shaped metallic panels.


----------



## heckler73 (Feb 10, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Good one dude! Maybe the spooks just chased me with a hologram and shined a light in my face. And the government used an electromagnetic mind control device to induce fear. I don't know what to think about it. This thing looked solid and heavy to me. I got a good look at the back of it. It looked like it was put together in pieces. Triangular and maybe diamond shaped metallic panels.



I didn't post it in reference to you or any experience you had. But I felt, considering the subject matter, it was appropriate to share. It is something to keep in mind, at least. 
If you saw something, and can rationalize it simply and soundly, how can I argue against it unless I can falsify it? I certainly do not possess great knowledge in the realm of military technology.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Feb 10, 2015)

I drew a picture


----------



## Doer (Feb 17, 2015)

We have a culture of shams. And when our pilots report UFO, it is very circumspect, and so is Center.

But, elsewhere such as Japan, they have a different culture, more honest in a way. The most interesting reports, I find are from Japan. There, maybe 6 or 7 pilots will report the same object over a 1/2 period and hundreds of miles. Here they would be munged by Center into 6-7 reports of weather balloons and clouds and such. And so we never see the correlation.

Worth a look at Japan UFO sightings. And then turn to Soviet Russia. Apparently they had an active program to try to shoot them down, and many say they succeeded.


----------



## jackblaster (Feb 23, 2015)

I want to believe.


----------



## Doer (Feb 23, 2015)

What is stopping you, my son?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Feb 23, 2015)

jackblaster said:


> I want to believe.


I think you should be careful what you wish for. i was listening to this on the radio today. http://mysteriousuniverse.org/2015/02/ufo-crash-reported-in-manitoba-denied-by-canadian-forces/


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Feb 24, 2015)

Doer said:


> We have a culture of shams. And when our pilots report UFO, it is very circumspect, and so is Center.
> 
> But, elsewhere such as Japan, they have a different culture, more honest in a way. The most interesting reports, I find are from Japan. There, maybe 6 or 7 pilots will report the same object over a 1/2 period and hundreds of miles. Here they would be munged by Center into 6-7 reports of weather balloons and clouds and such. And so we never see the correlation.
> 
> Worth a look at Japan UFO sightings. And then turn to Soviet Russia. Apparently they had an active program to try to shoot them down, and many say they succeeded.





Doer said:


> What is stopping you, my son?


Are you all the sudden a believer now?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Feb 24, 2015)

*UFO Crash Reported in Manitoba Denied by Canadian Forces*

38 Comments
February 21, 2015
Paul Seaburn

In response to reports this week of mysterious lights over Jackhead Reservation in Manitoba, Canada, a possible UFO crash into Lake Winnipeg and military forces on snowmobiles pulling a large disc out of the lake, a spokesperson for the Canadian Forces said it was just a military training exercise. Really?

On the night of Wednesday, February 18, reports began appearing on social media of lights over Lake Winnipeg. These were followed by Facebook posts by a Brent Mancheese:

UFO crash reported on the Jackhead reserve in Manitoba, Canada. Apparently the Canadian Military have vehicles lined up on north shore. They are threatening anybody who tries to take pics…lots of eye witnesses. Thur is round object being hauled across the lake being pulled by snow mobiles and bombardier … Something was seen going down by 8 fishermen they reported it…why would they not let the media know if it was a plane crash.


Trucks and police vehicles arriving at site of crash

Another report had some bad news about one witness with a camera:

Apparently a disc shaped craft was seen crashing through the ice on the lake, at least one person got photographic evidence but has since been detained by the Canadian military.

Ah, the Canadian military. According to Lt.-Col. Paul Davies, commanding officer 38 Territorial Battalion Group, about 150 military personnel were at the frozen lake taking part in Exercise Arctic Bison 2015, a training program for dealing with emergencies in harsh environments. Emergencies like a UFO crash? Not so, says Davies.

There’s no aliens, just my friends in the air force who are out there helping us on this exercise … that was not a UFO …

So what was it? Davies said it was an airplane with quick takeoff capabilities.

From a distance it may have looked like it was going straight up in the air, but it wasn’t.

An airplane taking off from a frozen lake? What about the crash? What about the disc? What about the photographic evidence? What about the witnesses?

What really happened at Lake Winnipeg this week?​


----------



## jackblaster (Feb 24, 2015)

I think I would have to experience something first hand. I worked at Edwards AFB in California for several years as an experimental aircraft electronics technician, mainly retrofitting avionics builds. I have seen a lot of weird shit, but no aliens yet. I have no doubt that aliens do exist, just never seen one, and I'm not sure they would be interested in us much.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Mar 5, 2015)

sts-114


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## jackblaster (Mar 8, 2015)

http://www.collective-evolution.com/2014/03/05/international-space-station-commander-opens-up-about-his-ufo-sighting-in-space/


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## LJ6 (Apr 13, 2015)

For anyone that thinks this is bs google project bluebook. Not gonna lie i didnt read the whole thread so it might have been explained but basically the government investigated UFO reports for something like 30 years lol, so if it was experimental planes people were seeing why waste the time? And most crop circles are hoaxes and you can tell. The real ones are electrically magnetized, perfectly symmetrical and usually carry a message or image of sacred geometrical.

From the info ive gathered there seem to be more then one species thats been visiting the planet, which kinda backs up why theres so many variations in craft, and now that were so advanced and weve been able to backwards engineer this anti gravitational tech, im sure more and more craft are human in origin.

And honestly the reason some of you will never see one is because you dont believe. When you close your mind off from possibilities your closing youre mind off from reality, you know the old saying anythings possible . But ill end this post with some pics i took from a video i got last year  but im always seeing strange lights in the sky or lights i think are stars and then i look at them and notice theyre just slowly moving in a line.

Oh also look up dr steven greer. He only gets info from credited sources and has a lot of good videos on the disclosure project! 






Saw this thing in my backyard and filmed it with a decent camera that was capable of 1080p hd. the vid i got all the pics from is on YT if u wanna msg me for it, but whenever i zoomed it would like shapeshift so it looks different alot and i edited the pics to get differnt looks when i was bored one night. 













First pic edited 







And this is what it would look like when i zoomed in as much as i could while keeping it in focus. I inverted the color on this one too to show more details.


----------



## LJ6 (Apr 13, 2015)

Actually now that i look at it that last one mightve been a different night, but still right down the street from my house haha, but never the less i believe what u saw was real. Look up ufo shapes and youll see plenty of charts that show the triangle shape, or look up the phoenix lights and see if theres any similarities. Like someone said before, all the trained pilots and submarine workers that have seen ufos and usos from different countries around the world cant be lying or making it up. I think the aliens have been here longer then us honestly and most likely the reason why weve advanced to the point we have. I also think the fact most people still wont awknowledge their existance makes me wanna believe they have some kind of control over the information trickle down. Anything intelligent enough to build aircraft that can break our understanding of physics could keep itself hid if they wanted.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 19, 2015)

hi


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Apr 20, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> hi
> 
> View attachment 3399737


Howdy! Did you see a ufo? Big foot? ogopogo?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 20, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Howdy! Did you see a ufo? Big foot? ogopogo?


I saw...something teeeeeeeeeeerrifying....

 






Careful...it SPITS! 

hahaha


----------



## heckler73 (May 2, 2015)

WTF is this?
LEDs on balloons or...?
Apparently this happened over SanDiego yesterday (maybe day before?)


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 3, 2015)

heckler73 said:


> WTF is this?
> LEDs on balloons or...?
> Apparently this happened over SanDiego yesterday (maybe day before?)


Interesting. I have a couple problems with this video, Its only a few seconds long and seems to repeat why? why not keep filming? I say ocean mist drowning out a high rise building under construction. Two red lights one on top blinking is a crane. Is that a construction fence? The fence keeps this shit from happening 



 Or its a ufo I need to see another camera angle.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Fluff Up (May 4, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> So your saying what I seen was a drone? Funny I don't recall you being there. no sound flying very slow . Matching my speed exactly. I know quite a few people in the airforce and they have no idea what it is. Perhaps you could find a picture of said drone. Ive looked for several years and could find nothing remotely close.


Asks for answers, replies "you weren't there man" when answers are given
can't tell if troll, stupid, crazy or all the above
save the tinfoil for lining your veg closet

Between the Fermi paradox and the Drake equation science has pretty much proven that there has to be aliens out there just as dumb as us.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 4, 2015)

Fluff Up said:


> Asks for answers, replies "you weren't there man" when answers are given
> can't tell if troll, stupid, crazy or all the above
> save the tinfoil for lining your veg closet
> 
> Between the Fermi paradox and the Drake equation science has pretty much proven that there has to be aliens out there just as dumb as us.


You sure i'm not telling the truth? does this look like a drone to you summerfag?


----------



## Fluff Up (May 5, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> You sure i'm not telling the truth? does this look like a drone to you summerfag? View attachment 3411252


 honestly it looks like an eye and a nose done all artsy like, [email protected], let's not be /b/tards?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 6, 2015)

Fluff Up said:


> Asks for answers, replies "you weren't there man" when answers are given
> can't tell if troll, stupid, crazy or all the above
> save the tinfoil for lining your veg closet
> 
> Between the Fermi paradox and the Drake equation science has pretty much proven that there has to be aliens out there just as dumb as us.


 looks like one quacks like one.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 23, 2015)

I took a picture of a ufo. Its a shitty picture but looks like the dethstar. Can anyone enhance this?


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 24, 2015)

Doer said:


> Teach? I'm trying to learn. Where is the proof?
> 
> Why did everyone see only Angels and apparitions, or faces in the sky, before the Age of Flight? There was not even a single UFO claim until 1947 or something.
> 
> ...


I can proof your statement is simply wrong.

People do see this things even a few thousand years ago.

Why? Dunno.
checkout the ancient astronaut society. Checkout sanskrit rather available in your own house ezekiel in the bible... there is a part only full of numbers...your nasa put all those numbers in a high tech computer and wow they became the picture of an aircraft plus the hangar for that aircraft.
and thats not me guessing its hard facts by nasa sientists.
so its not only seen in our century.

And my nation built some wicked aircraft in ww2. They have been on the moon long before usa and who knows where else and that without burning fuels.

I go a step ahead now .... traveling space and traveling time are things that go very close together. What if those ancient sightings were accidents of mashines made by humans from the future?
I dont doubt there are alien visitors. But there are also timetravellers lost in time.
look at egypt a whole civilisation popped out from nowhere in no time and put up buildings that we are not able to copy today.
and keep in mind the best pyramides have been the first ones. The later built ones are just bullshit against the older ones. Now every sience or worker or builder or architect is getting better with time so why not with the builders of pyramides? They went from great to bad. Thats the evidence that they had help in the beginning but lost that help later on. Timetravellers? Aliens? Both? Who knows.......


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 24, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> One thing I do think about is, here on earth something is always eating something else. If the same is to be expected everywhere..well I guess I will just say I hope we are not on the menu


I just twist it.....
Maybe they dont introduce because they are on the menu.

If they want us on the menu then they still have. A species with a superior technology just need a few cells to grow humans for food in their ships. They simply wouldnt have the need to run bigass logistics to kidnap humans for food.
Most crabs and much fish is grown on fishfarms today. No need for a fishingtrip already to eat some fish.

But a superior species also would care shits about us. Why?
have you ever tried to imagine their point of view? Let me share my thougts with you....then you have another reason why they dont introduce....

If you and me would be two aliens observing this planet what would we see?
Ok plants animals microorganism and humans.
now we see humans are kind of destructive and are eating and destroing everything else around them. Eating and killing plants and animals... destroing the enviroment we live in bigtime....
But there is another habit we see in those humans that will tell us they are plain stupid and just a pack of bullshit....we see that what they do most of the time is chasing little pieces of paper with numbers and symbols on them. Some people kill animals others kill plants to get more of the pieces of paper. Some humans even kill other humans to get more of those pieces of paper. Humans do every disgusting shit that one can imagine to get some of this pieces of paper.

Now what would you think about a species like that.
If you ask me I would stay away from introduce myself to a bunch of destructive idiots who kill everything for a few pieces of paper.

I think we are looking less inviting to a alien species than a open yaw of a megalodon.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 24, 2015)

Ok you as my co-alien telling me "we have not to introduce to them but to control this fucked up species. So what is our Invasion plan after knowing all this?

My answer would be "lets make lots of them pieces of paper for the idiots and we can just rule them without a fight and without getting on their menu.

Pretty simple to control humans.
and its just what is done to us today. We are ruled by pieces of paper and them who have the most of them. Are they aliens are they not?
There is only one chance to find out.... cut them in pieces and take a close look.

but that is not civiliced behavior right


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 24, 2015)

Gbuddy said:


> Ok you as my co-alien telling me "we have not to introduce to them but to control this fucked up species. So what is our Invasion plan after knowing all this?
> 
> My answer would be "lets make lots of them pieces of paper for the idiots and we can just rule them without a fight and without getting on their menu.
> 
> ...


That's an interesting concept. If you try to talk to ants what ant do you talk to? The worker or the queen. I'm having another discussion in tnt right now. I was hoping someone was good with photoshop and could clear up the picture.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 24, 2015)

I know.... but since I am online with a cellphone I can not help

I can only see a dot in the middle of the pic and something like a leaf on the right side.

Dont think in tnt you will get any useful response lol
or did you post it just for fun?


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 24, 2015)

You said in one post something about al bielek. Do you think his story is true or is he telling bs to make money?
If there is something right in his stories about philadelphia experiment and montauk etc. the lost in time thing is an intresting point. Dont you think so?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 24, 2015)

More people are in tnt and I know some have photoshop. They probably won't even bother we'll see. A few people are telling their own stories though so it's not a total waste of time. Its hard to say what they want. People are dangerous we come up with ways to kill each other with our technology. I don't think they want to help us. If we can build shit in space and travel to other planets then it could put them at risk. Most of the sightings started when we were testing nukes. We at least had a big increase since then.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 24, 2015)

Gbuddy said:


> You said in one post something about al bielek. Do you think his story is true or is he telling bs to make money?
> If there is something right in his stories about philadelphia experiment and montauk etc. the lost in time thing is an intresting point. Dont you think so?


quote it so I can read it again or post a link to the page.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 24, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> quote it so I can read it again or post a link to the page.


It was in the post about the ancient battery.
I have read about that in a book by erich von däniken.
do you know him.
a lot of people hate him for asking questions that people dont like or answering questions others cant answer. He is a member of ancient astronaut society.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 24, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I found this.* BAFFLING BATTERIES OF BABYLON*
> 
> 
> In 1938, Dr.* Wilhelm Konig*, an Austrian archaeologist rummaging through the basement of the museum made a find that was to drastically alter all concepts of ancient science. A 6-inch-high pot of bright yellow clay dating back two millennia contained a cylinder of sheet-copper 5 inches by 1.5 inches. The edge of the copper cylinder was soldered with a 60-40 lead-tin alloy comparable to today's best solder.
> ...





Gbuddy said:


> You said in one post something about al bielek. Do you think his story is true or is he telling bs to make money?
> If there is something right in his stories about philadelphia experiment and montauk etc. the lost in time thing is an intresting point. Dont you think so?


I haven't read his work so I cant say if hes just trying to make money or not. If you look at the hieroglyph it shows something similar to this 




en.wikipedia.org


A *Crookes tube* is an early experimental electrical discharge *tube*, with partial vacuum, invented by English physicist William *Crookes* and others around 1869-1875, in which cathode rays, streams of electrons, were discovered.




 Question is whats the deal with the giants did they make the pyramids.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 24, 2015)

Our idea of time is based on earths rotation. I'm sure aliens wouldn't share the same concept. If the earth and sun are taken out of the equation then what is time?


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 24, 2015)

I look at time a lil bit different.

What you talk about for me is in the messurement department.
if you take out earth and sun time exists on. Nothing changes. Maybe it will then make no sense to messure in rythms related to planetary rotation but a second is still a second for me. Just messures.


And about this tubes....
your first sugestion a few pages back i did like. Ray therapy .... rays.
.. I think the egypt picture is showing a device to generate rays. It maybe is filled with some gas and when you heat it up or something it will start glowing.

The secret about how they made the pyramides is as far as I know discovered.

A sientist found out when he analised the big stones the big pyramide is made of that they were made from stone from more then ten different locations in egypt. He also found out that they content alot of and way too much airbubbles inside for a natural stone.
further analysis made sure that its some kind of acient concrete.
some say its better than the concrete we use today. A few companies one in usa adapted the formula of the ancient egypt pyramide stone and selling it today.

Thats why I think the thing in the picture is not used for building pyramids rather for healing or spiritual purposes.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 24, 2015)

Gbuddy said:


> I look at time a lil bit different.
> 
> What you talk about for me is in the messurement department.
> if you take out earth and sun time exists on. Nothing changes. Maybe it will then make no sense to messure in rythms related to planetary rotation but a second is still a second for me. Just messures.
> ...


I never said it was for building pyramids. They found more than just pyramids. Under the pyramids is a network of tunnels. Whats underground is even bigger. look up brian forester hes an archaeologist that studies megalithic structures. He suggests they're giant electrical conductors powered by water. look at balbek and machupichu Brian forrester talkes about all of them. It is very interesting.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Harrekin (Sep 19, 2015)

Are we allowed troll this section or are all of you just super high on crack?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 19, 2015)

Harrekin said:


> Are we allowed troll this section or are all of you just super high on crack?


Serious discussions. I have a ufo thread in tnt, if you want to troll it go ahead. The thread title is "I took a picture of a ufo". I don't want people to be discouraged about posting their experiences in this thread. I'm trying to find an answer to what I seen.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 1, 2015)

http://artbell.com/rover-finds-mysterious-dome-on-mars/


----------



## Morbid Angel (Jan 26, 2016)

Doer said:


> There was not even a single UFO claim until 1947 or something.
> .


false.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 26, 2016)

This was probably a bad idea.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 13, 2016)

Hybrid army and little green men? 34 minutes into the speech you see this 



 This is the full speech


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 14, 2016)

Hopefully we understand all at base...


----------



## Psyphish (Jun 14, 2016)

I've seen shit that I can't explain, it would be silly to say all the UFO sightings etc. are just man made drones.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 14, 2016)

Hazy_Nights.DC said:


> Hopefully we understand all at base...


What do you mean?


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 14, 2016)

Coz, it's so high in IQ..I mean, mankind has come a long way..hopefully we better mankind with alien technology.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 14, 2016)

About 15 years ago, I was driving at 3 am, in the deep north, when I noticed a strange light at tree top level about 1/8 mile behind me.
It stayed there. Around curves, up and down hills, no matter what I did I could see it. I stopped and got out, just to see if it was a reflection on the glass, or something else. It was there, I got back in the car, and it stayed with me until I got to the lights of civilization. There is an army base near where I was, so maybe it was a drone or something, but it didn't buzz like drones do...
I have no idea what it was, but it was trippy.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 15, 2016)

Drones can be hacked easily..it's aliens.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 15, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> About 15 years ago, I was driving at 3 am, in the deep north, when I noticed a strange light at tree top level about 1/8 mile behind me.
> It stayed there. Around curves, up and down hills, no matter what I did I could see it. I stopped and got out, just to see if it was a reflection on the glass, or something else. It was there, I got back in the car, and it stayed with me until I got to the lights of civilization. There is an army base near where I was, so maybe it was a drone or something, but it didn't buzz like drones do...
> I have no idea what it was, but it was trippy.


That's kind of what it did to me. It knew what I was doing and where I was going. It knew when I would hit the breaks and when I would speed up.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 15, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> That's kind of what it did to me. It knew what I was doing and where I was going. It knew when I would hit the breaks and when I would speed up.


Me too, but it knew before me it seemed...


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 16, 2016)

Alien tech + Iron Man = electric dynamite...


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 16, 2016)

Hazy_Nights.DC said:


> Coz, it's so high in IQ..I mean, mankind has come a long way..hopefully we better mankind with alien technology.


The government wont share that tech. They'll keep a lid on it because their best interests are not in giving people free energy but oil and other things. Tesla is a perfect example. He wanted everyone to have free energy, they couldn't make money off him so they say his shit won't work. Guess what the electric company uses now and charges us for.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 16, 2016)

So true...mankind has come a long way..everybody is corrupt with money..
Trying to hide what makes us smart..such puerile..
Judgment day is among us..
Get that weapon clean, snort fiend/toke billy, BLACK-OUT, BITCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 8, 2016)

*Huge ‘Flying Saucer UFO’ Hovered In The Sky Over Shanghai, China For 10 Hours [Photo] 
Hundreds of witnesses in the bustling city of Shanghai, China, have reported sighting a huge “flying saucer UFO” with multi-colored lights that hovered over the city for 10 hours on Sunday, July 3, 2016. The report from China has sparked feverish excitement in the alien conspiracy theory blogosphere, with wild speculation about alien invasion that takes inspiration from the 1996 Independence Day movie.

But skeptics have dismissed the latest alleged sighting and offered various alternative suggestions, ranging from a lenticular cloud to LED night kites.

Hundreds of stunned residents of Shanghai reportedly claimed to have watched the alleged flying saucer UFO suspended motionless in the sky over the city for several hours overnight on Sunday, July 3, 2016. 
According to Chinese media reports, a witness identified as Yeng, said the flying saucer UFO hovered over the city until the early hours of Sunday. It was first spotted at about 8 p.m. on Saturday night and disappeared mysteriously just before dawn on Sunday.

Yeng told reporters that he used a telescope to observe the mysterious object and saw bright flashes of red, yellow, and blue lights. He was in the company of friends on Songhu Road in Shanghai when they spotted the mysterious object suspended in the night sky. *http://www.inquisitr.com/3275320/huge-flying-saucer-ufo-hovered-in-the-sky-over-shanghai-china-for-10-hours-photo/ http://www.express.co.uk/news/weird/686042/INDEPENDENCE-DAY-UFO-City-stunned-as-huge-flying-saucer-hovers-for-10-hours http://yournewswire.com/huge-ufo-stuns-city-for-10-hours-on-independence-day/


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jul 9, 2016)

To fuck up mankind..


----------



## Altered State (May 16, 2017)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Whats with the funny hat? Notice the strange body type?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I came across this information last year and had to read more so read stichens book on with its translation. A most interesting read


----------



## Rrog (May 5, 2018)

Where’s the anal probe?


----------



## Cx2H (May 5, 2018)

Velcro..


----------



## Gbuddy (May 7, 2018)

Hey what about that......

A close Friend of mine and myself had a lil Brainstorming about...
"What would a Alien Crew on a Spaceship think about Humans after lets say five Years of observation?"

We came to the conclusion if we would be part of that crew we would vote against making any contact with humans.
Why?

Now what can you expect from a race that kills nature, eat animals slaughter them brutaly, kills their own brothers and sisters, steal, ripoff, creating hunger making war and all that shit. But for what humans do all that?

Just to get lil pieces of colored paper with numbers on it!
Something they call money.

Thats not the kind I would like to contact if I would be cool Alien.

Why we even should contact them.
Lets get enough of that lil paper thing with big numbers and just control the humans.

They not even need contact or war with us.... they just need lots of money or a ton of diamonds to rule us.

I think most stuff we observe is man made.

And if only half of what we know about Montauk Project is real.... You also have the answer for helicopters on sumerian wall/tile drawings... and or the answer why the first pyramids are better than younger ones.
When you build a house for the first time you as a novice will make mistakes. You learn from your mistakes and after buildung 100 houses you know your stuff.
But at the pyramids its just the other way around.
That should tell a lot to a open mind.

Just my two cents

Peace


----------



## Rrog (May 7, 2018)

The government isn’t holding alien tech. They also aren’t holding up free Tesla energy.


----------



## ttystikk (May 7, 2018)

I hate it when the clowns shut a good thread down.

I wonder what tech aliens have that we don't?


----------



## Gbuddy (May 7, 2018)

Rrog said:


> The government isn’t holding alien tech. They also aren’t holding up free Tesla energy.


I wouldnt bet my ass on that.

There are for sure governments holding using and reingeneering Alien Tech. If its not your government... the russians do.


----------



## blake9999 (May 7, 2018)

I bet those fidget spinners are Alien Tech.


----------



## ttystikk (May 8, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> I wouldnt bet my ass on that.
> 
> There are for sure governments holding using and reingeneering Alien Tech. If its not your government... the russians do.


Do you have even one shred of evidence to support this claim?


----------



## Rrog (May 8, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I bet those fidget spinners are Alien Tech.


Ah well if we’re talking fidget spinners....

Otherwise that’s complete bullshit. Because we’re human and can’t keep secrets


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 8, 2018)

If it doesn't jive with main stream media then it must be "bullshit" right Rrog? If you don't agree with it then it must be "bullshit". If anybody points out the "bullshit" you believe with compelling evidence then all you can say to retort is .... you guessed it "bullshit". Why someone with such limited mental capacity is spending SOOO much time in the science & tech forum is unusual because you obviously don't fit in. The simpleton word "bullshit" you lean on again and again exemplifies your inability to produce anything thought provoking. How can anyone have a intellectual discussion with a mouth breather when all they can say is " bullshit".


----------



## Rrog (May 8, 2018)

All of the bullshit is a by-product of the lunar plasma generators, you complete nitwit. You know, the self filling moon operated by little gnomes you told us all about?


----------



## blake9999 (May 8, 2018)

Bullshit! there I said it too!


----------



## Rrog (May 8, 2018)

It the _way_ you said it, that I admire.


----------



## Gbuddy (May 8, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Do you have even one shred of evidence to support this claim?


Yes LOGIC.
I just dont believe in farytales.
And if government is saying "we dont have it..." , you most of the time can bet money on that this is a lie 
You know the game is all about propaganda.

All Governments are liars until hard evidence is leaked by insiders.

In my country we know one or two things that happened about 75-80 years ago.
Remember operation paperclip.
Why should your government have stolen whatever information they could find if it wasnt far beyond any of their technologies and all others on earth at this time including our own? You think we are uber genius? We are not.
But....
The vril society ... a esoteric circle of women that channeled knowledge from a place in space where no humans live. They walked on a path that most people take not even serious, and found people to invest money in their plans/ideas. They started a company for alternative drive technologies at this point. Oh and yes how was Hitler intrested to get them into his Team. But the vril worked mainly for their own goals. They just gave the Nazis what they were forced to give. At the end the half of the vril society disapeared from earth. Now tell me where are they. They claimed aliens gave the channeling women the plans for the aircraft so vril women can visit those Aliens. Thats the point where we loose track on vril.

The vril invented the schumann levitator as a master piece using the channeled information. And they built aircrafts using this technology.
That was the technology they all were behind after war, like Satan behind the souls Bro. USA and Russia. But what they got were only some hanebu prototypes.
The vril society people werent like ordinary scientists or even compareable with f.e. strange mister Schauberger who was strange enough himself. They were just far ahead Schaubergers or Teslas or reichs technology and anything else at this time.
Remember even Tesla stated that he was in contact with a Alien Race.
Ok he got hit by many lightnings when he was a child and survived. That maybe cooked his brain but hey look at his technology.... isnt it strange enough what he did a hundret years ago Bro?
He invented wireless transmission of signal and energy a hundret years ago. Now we have cellphones and routers using his patents/tech.
Why should he claim that he is in contact with Aliens?
He knew this claim would break his neck in scientist circles.

Like I said ... what we see now on earth is mostly man made, but a small percentage is at least not ingeneered by humans. Maybe built yes but not invented by humans.
keep in mind bro.... when you ripoff alien tech from humans its still alien tech.
Same with sightings most are very easy to explain but a small petcentage is not.
Its all mixed up now strange human tech, alien tech, channeled tech.
Hard to say who is who.

And one thing just to say....I absolutly have a very hard time to believe in channeling realy.

But I believe in natural levitation for example.
I dont believe in that water always runs downhill.
Why? Because we have one or two places on earth where this is just wrong.
Look at spring water... why the water flows out the top of a mountain how does it come up there? Levitation. Ask Schauberger.

Funny is that the only thing they got from all reingeneering is the stealth effect of some geometrical structures originating from "single wing aircraft". We dont call man made UFO's soucers, its just called single wing aircraft.
They never understood the engine.

We should all look way more on earth than into space. All answers are here. Check project rainbow and project montauk. And we should understand that the resulting technology is our times sodom and gomorrah.


Peace


----------



## Wilksey (May 8, 2018)

Rrog said:


> The government isn’t holding alien tech.


I think what happened over time starting in the 50's is that the feds started to game the system by hiring contractors to handle certain issues so that the feds can maintain plausible deniability with the public, and their political rivals. So it's not "the government" that keeps and researches that shit, it's a contractor WORKING for "the government" that's responsible for keeping and researching that shit. This way senator Asshole, Congressman Shitstain, and President Douchebag can all cry about "rogue contractors" when the feds are the ones actually funding and directing them through special access programs hidden from the public, and largely from congress as well.




Rrog said:


> Because we’re human and can’t keep secrets


Dead men keep secrets very well. So do men that get federal security briefs every 6 months and sign statements of non-disclosure reminding them that security violations may result in loss of job and benefits, expulsion from military/government service, long term federal incarceration, huge federal fines, and in some cases, execution for treason.


----------



## Wilksey (May 8, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> Why should your government have stolen whatever information they could find


Because it's cheaper to simply take shit that's already been through some kind of R&D, actually works, and has a track record, than it is to start from scratch yourself.




Gbuddy said:


> ... a esoteric circle of women that channeled knowledge


Stopped reading there...


----------



## Rrog (May 8, 2018)

Keeping a spy mission a secret amongst a few is one thing. A massive clandestine program encompassing thousands of people over 75 years... nope. That’s not happening The dead men tell no tales thing is just part of the fabricated logic to make the whole conspiracy float.


----------



## ttystikk (May 9, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> Yes LOGIC.
> I just dont believe in farytales.
> And if government is saying "we dont have it..." , you most of the time can bet money on that this is a lie
> You know the game is all about propaganda.
> ...


Cool story. Still waiting for evidence.


----------



## ttystikk (May 9, 2018)

I'm thinking that the kinds of alien tech we might be likely to acquire would be that which would logically be found in a spacecraft:

Power generation
Propulsion
Climate control
Communications
Navigation
Sensors
Computers

I rather doubt that we'd find weapons technology. Those aliens would have to be as stupid as Captain Kirk to bring anything we might be able to reverse engineer and use against them.


----------



## Gbuddy (May 11, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Cool story. Still waiting for evidence.


Show me evidence that you can love somebody.


If I would have evidence I would be behind bars or dead or even worse.
I think you agree that knowledge and evidence can create serious disaster for the publisher.

I hear novadays about a engineer who rebuilt schaubergers mini powerplant for homes.
He was stupid enough to try.patent.it.
Couple of days later a company asked/forced him to sell all his work to them for big money so they can lock the technology away. He refused. He invested his entire money in his project. The next thing that happened was that shady agents from security service came to him to set him under pressure.
The last thing we know that he fled to a northern country. As the legend goes he lives in a wooden house in the middle of a large forest where nobody lives except him. No electrical supply there but he has electricity. And he is ruined. He has to hide for the rest of his life or he will be........

As long as they can sell their dirty oil products to us there will be no alternative energy source.
You could just use water to produce energy. Water will be the new oil.
Nobody is intrested in having something free for everybody.
Bro they even tax solarpower in spain wtf???

So evidence is a sword with two blades.
And it cuts always off the wrong heads.

I only can say read about the Montauk project this will give you a grip about the "ancient astronaut" Theory.
I think all this is the result of disaster and mistakes in the early montauk project. They became better with time. But until that many people were lost into nowhere.

Send a present engineer or a scientist 4500 years back in time and you have the guy responsible for using our modern todays techniques in the building of the pyramids ffor example.
No need to move this giant stones around when you use modern building techniques.

Another one.....
There is a isolated tribe in africa who since 1000 years know that sirius has a lil brother. And they know a lot more about constellation in this galaxy. About irregular gravitation and why it occurs.
Its a big event they have every 50 years or so to celebrate this.
The problem is that the human race has discovered that constellation and galaxy only a short time ago.
Now how can this primitive tribe have this knowledge since centuries???
You think they had a hughly effective Telescope 1000 years ago?


One could just use the information we have available and come to the conclusion that they got visited and told about that. By whom?
By Aliens? No.
Every todays student could tell them.

At Montauk there went a few things wrong in the early days. People were send into nowhere and never came back. No one knows what happened to them.

If I would send you to 5000 B.C. with all you know now, they would believe that you are a god.

Just my two cents Bro.

I dont want to make anybody believe me.... I want you to research and find alternative theories to the Alien story.


----------



## Gbuddy (May 11, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> I'm thinking that the kinds of alien tech we might be likely to acquire would be that which would logically be found in a spacecraft:
> 
> Power generation
> Propulsion
> ...


You are right.
I think the only way to acquire alien tech is by an accidently crashed spacecraft.
Or a malfunction in their shieldings that made it possible to get one down by weapons or emp or so.
They for sure dont want us to use anything they have.

What you think about the alien satelite hovering close to earth?
It periodically sends out signals so its not just a rock in space.
Are they watchung us ir is that a communication system?
E.T.' s phone for a homecall?


----------



## Gbuddy (May 11, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> Because it's cheaper to simply take shit that's already been through some kind of R&D, actually works, and has a track record, than it is to start from scratch yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your government did not stop reading there 

Btw. That was the same point where I had a hard time to not stop reading Bro.
I am sooooo suspicious when I hear about channeling. Lots of charlatans there.
But fuck they ran a entire successful company based on that???
If all they did were shit how they got people to invest into their technology?
And as it seems it was.pretty impressive what they got.
So impressive that Hitler would want to set them under contract.
Untill the majority of the vril organisation disapeared to nowhere.
Or Aldebaran?

Your government could tell you more about it. They captured/ripped all the paperwork and evidence they left behind. This was not much but....  enough to get an idea.


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2018)

Bullshit or history? I need to see if there's any corroborating evidence to support claims made in this clip.


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Bullshit or history? I need to see if there's any corroborating evidence to support claims made in this clip.


http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread510992/pg1

The article linked here says it's a hoax.


----------



## HotKarl2 (May 12, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> If I would send you to 5000 B.C. with all you know now, they would believe that you are a god.
> 
> Just my two cents Bro.
> .


Really? I kind of think they would think we are retarded half-wits who didn't know anything. 

Could you pass this 8'th grade exam from 1895?

8th Grade Final Exam: Salina, KS – 1895

Grammar (Time, one hour)

1. Give nine rules for the use of Capital Letters.

2. Name the Parts of Speech and define those that have no modifications.

3. Define Verse, Stanza and Paragraph.

4. What are the Principal Parts of a verb? Give Principal parts of do, lie, lay and run.

5. Define Case, Illustrate each Case.

6. What is Punctuation? Give rules for principal marks of Punctuation.

7 – 10. Write a composition of about 150 words and show therein that you understand the practical use of the rules of grammar.


Arithmetic
(Time, 1.25 hours)

1. Name and define the Fundamental Rules of Arithmetic.

2. A wagon box is 2 ft. deep, 10 feet long, and 3 ft. wide. How many bushels of wheat will it hold?

3. If a load of wheat weighs 3942 lbs., what is it worth at 50 cts. per bu., deducting 1050 lbs. for tare?

4. District No. 33 has a valuation of $35,000. What is the necessary levy to carry on a school seven months at $50 per month, and have $104 for incidentals?

5. Find cost of 6720 lbs. coal at $6.00 per ton.

6. Find the interest of $512.60 for 8 months and 18 days at 7 percent.
7. What is the cost of 40 boards12 inches wide and 16 ft. long at $20.00 per in?

8. Find bank discount on $300 for 90 days (no grace) at 10 percent.

9. What is the cost of a square farm at $15 per acre, the distance around which is 640 rods?

10.Write a Bank Check, a Promissory Note, and a Receipt.


U.S. History (Time, 45 minutes)

1. Give the epochs into which U.S. History is divided.

2. Give an account of the discovery of America by Columbus.

3. Relate the causes and results of the Revolutionary War.

4. Show the territorial growth of the United States.

5. Tell what you can of the history of Kansas.

6. Describe three of the most prominent battles of the Rebellion.

7. Who were the following: Morse, Whitney, Fulton, Bell, Lincoln, Penn, and Howe?

8. Name events connected with the following dates: 1607, 1620, 1800, 1849, and 1865?


Orthography
(Time, one hour)

1. What is meant by the following: Alphabet, phonetic orthography, etymology, syllabication?

2. What are elementary sounds? How classified?

3. What are the following: Alphabet, phonetic orthography, etymology, syllabication?

4. Give four substitutes for caret ‘u’.

5. Give two rules for spelling words with final ‘e’. Name two exceptions under each rule.

6. Give two uses of silent letters in spelling. Illustrate each.

7. Define the following prefixes and use in connection with a word: Bi, dis, mis, pre, semi, post, non, inter, mono, super.

8. Mark diacritically and divide into syllables the following, and name the sign that indicates the sound: Card, ball, mercy, sir, odd, cell, rise, blood, fare, last.

9. Use the following correctly in sentences, Cite, site, sight, fane, fain, feign, vane, vain vein, raze, raise, rays.

10. Write 10 words frequently mispronounced and indicate pronunciation by use of diacritical marks and by syllabication.


Geography
(Time, one hour)

1. What is climate? Upon what does climate depend?

2. How do you account for the extremes of climate in Kansas?

3. Of what use are rivers? Of what use is the ocean?

4. Describe the mountains of N.A.

5. Name and describe the following: Monrovia, Odessa, Denver, Manitoba, Hecla, Yukon, St. Helena,Juan Fermandez, Aspinwolf and Orinoco.

6. Name and locate the principal trade centers of the U.S.

7. Name all the republics of Europe and give capital of each.

8. Why is the Atlantic Coast colder than the Pacific in the same latitude?

9. Describe the process by which the water of the ocean returns to the sources of rivers.

10. Describe the movements of the earth. Give inclination of the earth.


----------



## Gbuddy (May 15, 2018)

HotKarl2 said:


> Really? I kind of think they would think we are retarded half-wits who didn't know anything.
> 
> Could you pass this 8'th grade exam from 1895?
> 
> ...


Hahaha Touchè the grammar part hits me hard.

Peace


----------



## ttystikk (May 15, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> Hahaha Touchè the grammar part hits me hard.
> 
> Peace


It is a common hubris of modernity to assume that our forbears lacked intelligence. Nothing could be further from the truth; precious few of us could trade places with a 'caveman' and survive more than a month.

We stand on the shoulders of thousands of giants; so many we can't see the ground. Worse, we are mostly unthinkingly specialized and without a great deal of basic knowledge about life, basic living skills and modern technology.

The scariest thing is how willing we are to threaten to throw it all away over greed, religion it simple aggression. This is the greatest threat to our potential as a species and the well-being of our children.


----------



## Gbuddy (May 15, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> It is a common hubris of modernity to assume that our forbears packed intelligence. Nothing could be further from the truth; precious few of us could trade places with a 'caveman' and live more than a month.
> 
> We stand on the shoulders of thousands of giants; so many we can't see the ground. Worse, we are unthinkingly specialized and without a great deal of basic knowledge about life, basic living skills and modern technology.
> 
> The scariest thing is how willing we are to threaten to throw it all away over wars of greed or religion. Those is the greatest threat to our potential as a species and the well-being of our children.


Yeah thats pretty much what I believe.... its the idea of making the most profit out of everything that kills all. Religion in this relation or color race ideology are just things to cover what its realy about. PROFIT.

And as we all know ... its just about 500 people/families who own everything that is worth a fart on this planet.
And they make money out of everything.

Now isnt power, money, etc. the most dangerous and destructive addiction?

maaan I am a happy poor fella!


----------



## Gbuddy (May 15, 2018)

If I would meet a Alien.... dunno if I would ask for technology... I would smoke some weed with him and hope that he got something better than mine hahaha.

Ok I would ask him maybe for some sunglasses to see every woman naked. Maybe.


----------



## Cx2H (May 15, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> If I would meet a Alien.... dunno if I would ask for technology... I would smoke some weed with him and hope that he got something better than mine hahaha.
> 
> Ok I would ask him maybe for some sunglasses to see every woman naked. Maybe.


If I met an alien, I'd ask for space weed seed's in exchange for a flat earther to probe..


----------



## Wilksey (May 15, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> ask for space weed seed's in exchange for a flat earther to probe..


----------



## ttystikk (May 15, 2018)

Obviously, the world's war machines are the greatest threat to our collective future.

Of course there's the risk of using them but even in the (unlikely) event they're never used at all, they still represent an incredible waste of resources in terms of their development, manufacture and maintenance. Surely we can find something better to do with all those trillions of dollars?

Is it perhaps this enlightenment that there aliens are watching for before they make themselves known? If I was an alien I wouldn't want to fuck with such a wastefully warlike race as we are. Right now we're much more trouble than we're worth!


----------



## Rrog (May 25, 2018)

I’ve never met a flat earth moron in real life. I wonder if they truly exist. Like unicorns. 

Do they only exist online?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 1, 2018)

https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/05/how-do-aliens-solve-climate-change/561479/

Why there may not be many alien civilisations out there and what we'd better get right if we want to progress beyond our own plenty.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 1, 2018)

*Military Report: UFOs May Have Attempted Rendezvous With Giant Undersea Object*
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/ufo-undersea-object_us_5b0cfd34e4b0fdb2aa5637d3 

<snip> 

The 2004 incident involving the “Tic Tac” UFO, named because it was a fast-moving white object that resembled one of the mints, was first revealed late last year by The New York Times and The Washington Post. 

KLAS, the CBS affiliate in Las Vegas, obtained a copy of a report “prepared by and for the military” in 2009 that details multiple interactions with anomalous aerial vehicles (AAVs) over two weeks in late 2004. The report also discussed the high speed and advanced cloaking capabilities that allowed the AAVs to evade observation and detection. 

“The AAVs would descend ‘very rapidly’ from approximately 60,000 feet down to approximately 50 feet in a matter of seconds,” the report noted. 

Pilots indicated there may have been something in the water as well. One pilot detailed a disturbance up to the size of a football field: 
“The disturbance appeared to be 50 to 100 meters in diameter and close to round. It was the only area and type of whitewater activity that could be seen and reminded him of images of something rapidly submerging from the surface like a submarine or a ship sinking.” 

<much more>


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 1, 2018)

.

UFOs cannot crash, their technology is far too advanced. UFOs are sent to 'crash' for certain world governments at certain times, to give them particular technology to lead Mankind in a direction the senders desire. The so-called 'greys' inside the UFOs are only disposable hybrid plant-based drones.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 1, 2018)

Rrog said:


> I’ve never met a flat earth moron in real life. I wonder if they truly exist. Like unicorns.
> 
> Do they only exist online?


Go on the flat Earth cruise I posted. 

I've never met one in person either. They are definitely unicorns


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 1, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Go on the flat Earth cruise I posted.
> 
> I've never met one in person either. They are definitely unicorns


I'd much rather go cruising with people I can have an intelligent conversation with. That cruise seems like a dreadful waste of time.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 1, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> .
> 
> UFOs cannot crash, their technology is far too advanced. UFOs are sent to 'crash' for certain world governments at certain times, to give them particular technology to lead Mankind in a direction the senders desire. The so-called 'greys' inside the UFOs are only disposable hybrid plant-based drones.


No race or technology is immune to mistakes.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 2, 2018)

greg nr said:


> *Military Report: UFOs May Have Attempted Rendezvous With Giant Undersea Object*
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/ufo-undersea-object_us_5b0cfd34e4b0fdb2aa5637d3
> 
> <snip>
> ...


I _hope_ this is true and evidence of extra terrestrial visitors.

I was born just a scant 3 years before the first moon landing.

It would be quite the bookend to be alive during the time when humans made First Contact with a race from another world.

Wanting to believe is much different than proof, however.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 2, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> No race or technology is immune to mistakes.


Well there's two areas you've made mistakes in already..

You're a little late on your "First Contact" fantasy scenario, but only by thousands of years, but let's put that aside for now..

Assuming as you believe, that aliens come from vast distances, and that they travel light years to get here with no problem, but when they get here they just can't seem to fly around the earth without crashing and burning is, well frankly it's silly..


----------



## Rrog (Jun 2, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> .
> 
> UFOs cannot crash, their technology is far too advanced. UFOs are sent to 'crash' for certain world governments at certain times, to give them particular technology to lead Mankind in a direction the senders desire. The so-called 'greys' inside the UFOs are only disposable hybrid plant-based drones.




Said with so much fucking authority... like you would ever be an expert in anything... 

Let’s not forget you believe in everything including tooth fairies


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Well there's two areas you've made mistakes in already..
> 
> You're a little late on your "First Contact" fantasy scenario, but only by thousands of years, but let's put that aside for now..
> 
> Assuming as you believe, that aliens come from vast distances, and that they travel light years to get here with no problem, but when they get here they just can't seem to fly around the earth without crashing and burning is, well frankly it's silly..


There is nothing proven whatsoever. I believe there's something else out there. Not in our Galaxy. But somewhere. 
But that's just my belief. With all technology and shit now.. we'd have concrete evidence. But we don't. So there is nothing based in fact. Just people saying they seen some shit and sometimes a video clip that looks like it was recorded by a microwave... Maybe the aliens are responsible for the chem trails youre so worried about. Do you think aliens come from another flat world?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> I'd much rather go cruising with people I can have an intelligent conversation with. That cruise seems like a dreadful waste of time.


Bring some good debating friends. Could be fun until they make you walk the plank over the ice wall


----------



## Rrog (Jun 2, 2018)

Ha! ^^^^


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 2, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Well there's two areas you've made mistakes in already..
> 
> You're a little late on your "First Contact" fantasy scenario, but only by thousands of years, but let's put that aside for now..
> 
> Assuming as you believe, that aliens come from vast distances, and that they travel light years to get here with no problem, but when they get here they just can't seem to fly around the earth without crashing and burning is, well frankly it's silly..


Mistakes happen.

I haven't seen anything that convinced me extraterrestrials have already been here.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 2, 2018)

Rrog said:


> Said with so much fucking authority... like you would ever be an expert in anything...
> 
> Let’s not forget you believe in everything including tooth fairies


And the flat Earth theories, don't forget those!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 2, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Bring some good debating friends. Could be fun until they make you walk the plank over the ice wall


There are so many more worthy things to debate in this world, why waste time with such obvious drivel?


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 2, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> haven't seen anything that convinced me extraterrestrials have already been here.


A lot of smart people will refuse to believe in alien visitation regardless of the evidence, while others demand a body or a craft.

Meanwhile, there's photo's, radar, individual testimony, multiple witness testimony, that all demonstrate the operation of intelligently controlled craft moving through our air space that are not being controlled by humans.

I think it's hysterical how people can adjust their standards of evidence based on what they want to believe. We have more actual evidence and proof for the existence of alien controlled craft in our airspace than we do for the existence of the electron, and yet only fools discount the electron.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> There are so many more worthy things to debate in this world, why waste time with such obvious drivel?


I'm just trying to see the ice wall


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 2, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> A lot of smart people will refuse to believe in alien visitation regardless of the evidence, while others demand a body or a craft.
> 
> Meanwhile, there's photo's, radar, individual testimony, multiple witness testimony, that all demonstrate the operation of intelligently controlled craft moving through our air space that are not being controlled by humans.
> 
> I think it's hysterical how people can adjust their standards of evidence based on what they want to believe. We have more actual evidence and proof for the existence of alien controlled craft in our airspace than we do for the existence of the electron, and yet only fools discount the electron.


No, we absolutely do not have more evidence for aliens than electrons and anyone who thinks otherwise has a weak grasp of science.

Of the thousands of incidents, video clips etc submitted as evidence for extraterrestrials, the VAST MAJORITY, as in over 99%, have been explained by decidedly more mundane phenomena.

That's not an environment conducive to much credibility.

When First Contact happens, I have a feeling it will be hard to keep under wraps.

Meanwhile, if aliens possess all this advanced tech, they're also very likely to be smart enough to stay the fuck back and observe this primitive warmongering species from a safe distance. No need to shake our hand if we aren't smart enough to take care of our home planet or avoid nuking each other.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 2, 2018)

srh88 said:


> I'm just trying to see the ice wall


Then by all means, join their cruise! You wouldn't want me asking anyway; we'd just argue about politics the whole time lol


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> I'm thinking that the kinds of alien tech we might be likely to acquire would be that which would logically be found in a spacecraft:
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> I rather doubt that we'd find weapons technology. Those aliens would have to be as stupid as Captain Kirk to bring anything we might be able to reverse engineer and use against them.


Makes sense. No one would take their guns into a bad neighborhood.


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 3, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> No, we absolutely do not have more evidence for aliens than electrons and anyone who thinks otherwise has a weak grasp of science.


Sure we do:

We have pictures of a wide variety of alien vehicles operating in our air space. We do NOT have pictures of an electron.

 

We have civilian pilots, military pilots, sailors, police, and even scientists that have seen alien vehicles operating in our air space. No human being has ever seen an electron.

 



We have multiple ground and air RADAR platforms that have tracked individual alien vehicles operating in our air space. We have yet to develop the ability to identify or track a single electron, and we don't even really know how big, or small, they are.






If one were to use the same standards of evidence that science uses to justify the existence of the electron, then the proof would, indeed, be overwhelmingly in support of alien visitation. However, there are a lot of people that find the entire concept of alien visitation to be "unreasonable" for a variety of reasons, and will therefore continue to find excuses to ignore the volumes of evidence that exists already to support the fact that we are, have, and will continue to be visited by alien civilizations.

The REAL question we should be trying to find the answer to is why aren't the fuckers introducing themselves? While we all have our suspicions, I think it's pretty important to figure out why the hell they're being so "stand-offish", so we can unfuck ourselves and maybe they can hook us up with some kind of energy tech that doesn't destroy the air we breathe, the water we drink, or fuck up the environment in some way.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Rrog (Jun 3, 2018)

I’m on the fence with aliens. 

But your electron analogy is lacking. A blind man can use reproducible methods to determine that a tack is pointy without having to ever see it


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 3, 2018)

Rrog said:


> I’m on the fence with aliens.
> 
> But your electron analogy is lacking. A blind man can use reproducible methods to determine that a tack is pointy without having to ever see it


In fact we do have images of electrons.
https://goo.gl/images/Hcdm7q

@Wilksey Cuz science, bitch! Now it's your turn.

As I said, I want real evidence of extraterrestrials. I want to meet them. I want to believe. I even believe the testimony of many (not all) people who say they saw proof, at least as far as to say that I think they're being sincere. But I need hard evidence.


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 3, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Now it's your turn.


The picture you posted is no more a picture of an electron than the wake on a lake is a picture of the boat that made it.

Yet another example of how "evidence" standards change to meet the belief of the individual, as you are willing to accept indirect evidence supporting the existence of the electron, but not for alien visitation. You're not alone, though.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 3, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> The picture you posted is no more a picture of an electron than the wake on a lake is a picture of the boat that made it.
> 
> Yet another example of how "evidence" standards change to meet the belief of the individual, as you are willing to accept indirect evidence supporting the existence of the electron, but not for alien visitation. You're not alone, though.


Really now? Let's see that PhD in applied physics one more time?

You're currently typing on a computer. The electrons you're currently (see what I did there?) using to bullshit us are far less theoretical than anything you're trying to pass off as evidence of extraterrestrials.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 3, 2018)

I don't really want to meet aliens until I'm almost dead or ready to die. I'm sure they would have as much interest in me as a scientist that;s cleaning old petri dishes after an experiment that didn't produce any useful results.

But I'd love to actually know they are real (if they are) just before I go lights out. That would be a cool end.

I could feel supiorly smug for a few moments that all of those religious fanatics really did have ot all wrong. That they have no real god, just a memory of a past visitor with far better tech.

That would make me happy. Then I would just stop existing. No soul. No heaven. No hell. Just nothingness. Like every living human since history began. Every last one. Nothing.


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 3, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> You're currently typing on a computer.


I wouldn't be if people demanded the same kind of unreasonable direct observational evidence for the electron that they did for alien visitation. Fortunately, there are still reasonable people left in the world that understand you have to assess the evidence you have, sometimes, and not the evidence you'd like to have.


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 3, 2018)

greg nr said:


> No soul. No heaven. No hell. Just nothingness. Like every living human since history began.


There is a reoccurring theme that exists in every segment of every galaxy in all of the cosmos: repetition.

The universe doesn't make one of anything, it makes them by the billions. Over, and over, and over again. This leads me to believe that this might not be our only time spent existing on some remote fucking rock flying around somewhere in the cosmos. Rather than the comforting nothingness one might expect, or desire, upon our departure, we may just find ourselves starting over......again......somewhere else.....as something else.....and there might not be a damn thing we can do about it.

This fucking ride might never end....


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 3, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> Sure we do:
> 
> We have pictures of a wide variety of alien vehicles operating in our air space. We do NOT have pictures of an electron.
> 
> ...


^(This guy is catching on! ) ..hang in there, the next step is the big one  
-good luck!


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 19, 2018)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Mine is't in this picture


.. why are no two almost ever alike ? (Note the huge variation even within saucer shaped objects) has anyone ever considered this ?


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 19, 2018)

Doer said:


> So you say. A lot of people believe Jesus was real.
> 
> No evidence of that either.
> 
> ...


proof enough for you? https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=military+pilot+video+of+ufo&view=detail&mid=323C9C4C59E8EAFD2EE1323C9C4C59E8EAFD2EE1&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 19, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> proof enough for you? https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=military+pilot+video+of+ufo&view=detail&mid=323C9C4C59E8EAFD2EE1323C9C4C59E8EAFD2EE1&FORM=VIRE


.. yeah that's who I believe, the government


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 19, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> .. why are no two almost ever alike ? (Note the huge variation even within saucer shaped objects) has anyone ever considered this ?


Have you seen how many different types of aircraft humans use every day? Why should spacecraft be any different?


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 19, 2018)

I see, great point ..and where do planes come from ?

..and where do all the various shaped UFOs come from ?

My point is if they do exist, and there is such a diverse array of them, then they would have to have a hell of a big base (or bases) located somewhere relatively local ?


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 19, 2018)

And what about the ones that appear as various sized balls of light, in various colors ?

(I've heard of them ranging in size from a grapefruit to the size of the Houston Astrodome)


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 23, 2018)

Starfield camouflage (discuss)


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 24, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Starfield camouflage (discuss)


You tell us?


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## ttystikk (Jun 24, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


WTF is that supposed to show?


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 25, 2018)

fish


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 26, 2018)

https://qz.com/1314111/we-may-have-answered-the-fermi-paradox-we-are-alone-in-the-universe/

just something to think about.....


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://qz.com/1314111/we-may-have-answered-the-fermi-paradox-we-are-alone-in-the-universe/
> 
> just something to think about.....


This is as shortsighted as saying that if man was meant to fly, God would have given him wings.

I think we are still a young and stupid race and we are isolated by our lack of technology, not by the lack of other intelligent life in the universe- or for that matter, even in our galaxy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 26, 2018)

it's another view point. i don't subscribe to it myself, i feel that it's as simple as the vast distances between stars that keeps us isolated. the universe(s) may be teeming with life, but it's just so damn huge that we could be too damn far away to be of much interest.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's another view point. i don't subscribe to it myself, i feel that it's as simple as the vast distances between stars that keeps us isolated. the universe(s) may be teeming with life, but it's just so damn huge that we could be too damn far away to be of much interest.


I agree this could be part of it.

I also suspect that there's technology or phenomena that we haven't figured out yet, much like science before the discovery of the electromagnetic spectrum.

In other words, we're the ones in the dark rather than the rest of the galaxy.

I am on record here as saying I think aliens have visited Earth- but have wisely chosen not to reveal themselves until we grow up a bit.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 26, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> I agree this could be part of it.
> 
> I also suspect that there's technology or phenomena that we haven't figured out yet, much like science before the discovery of the electromagnetic spectrum.
> 
> ...


possible, but if they did i somehow doubt it was on purpose, more like the navigational quantum computer fucked up and they were so far off course it took them a few days to figure the shit out, and while they were waiting, they checked out the monkeys on the third planet....aren't they a hoot? killing each other over yellow metal, when there are whole asteroids of it out there, building a society that uses liquefied dinosaur remains as it's main source of power? what's next? are they going to put that narcissistic, ego-maniacal, moral-less, habitually lying orange monkey in charge? they are?!?!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> possible, but if they did i somehow doubt it was on purpose, more like the navigational quantum computer fucked up and they were so far off course it took them a few days to figure the shit out, and while they were waiting, they checked out the monkeys on the third planet....aren't they a hoot? killing each other over yellow metal, when there are whole asteroids of it out there, building a society that uses liquefied dinosaur remains as it's main source of power? what's next? are they going to put that narcissistic, ego-maniacal, moral-less, habitually lying orange monkey in charge? they are?!?!


Did I mention we need to grow up a bit?

LMAO!

You're not gonna get any disagreement from me!

I think they're keeping a close eye on us, if only for advance warning if we manage to get off this rock and threaten to ruin the neighborhood.

Wouldn't you?!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 29, 2018)

Aliens LMAO. Space travel is an impossibility you dumb fuckers.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 29, 2018)

Bullshit


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 29, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Aliens LMAO. Space travel is an impossibility you dumb fuckers.


You're a Trumper, aren't you? How dare you fail to support his Space Command initiative?


----------



## Cx2H (Jun 29, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Aliens LMAO. Space travel is an impossibility you dumb fuckers.


No it's not. ISS is where? You can see it pass over. I'm going out tonight and tomorrow night @ 4am to watch it fly over while I smoke a couple of sticks.

Did you see Jupiter and mars the last couple of nights? Break out the telescope or binocs. Should look.

Open your 3rd eye and your azz will follow.

Fux space command.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 29, 2018)

Cx2H said:


> Fux space command.


I'm not a big fan, either.

While we're at it, fuck the Military Industrial War Profiteering Complex.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 29, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not a big fan, either.
> 
> While we're at it, fuck the Military Industrial War Profiteering Complex.


not sure my dick is that big, i'll get started, but it may take a bucket brigade to finish that job


----------



## Cx2H (Jun 30, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> We do NOT have pictures of an electron.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 30, 2018)

Here's some of the most advanced technology I've ever seen (it's a hammer)


----------



## Rrog (Jun 30, 2018)

It’s bullshit


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Rrog (Jun 30, 2018)

More bullshit

You’ll believe anything


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 30, 2018)

^ Hey theres the government agent right on time! Ladies and gentlemen your tax dollars at work


----------



## Rrog (Jun 30, 2018)

As I said, you’ll believe anything.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 30, 2018)

modern humans evolved around 200,000 years ago....the dinosaurs evolved 250 million years ago....life 400 million years ago was aquatic, no land dwellers yet.....so who made your 400 million year old hammer?......oh yah, the mile high giants! they must have made it as a toy for one of their giant children's doll house...
why do you believe all this ridiculous shit? you're such a reasonable person about everything else....


----------



## Puff_Dragon (Jul 1, 2018)

Although I'd like to think there is (some form) of life outside of Earth (even given the number of things that stop complex life from forming out there in the big black). I do tend to side with people like the magician James Randi on this, thinking beyond basic life (as we see on Earth) steers into the realms of fantasy for me (unless 'real' proof is displayed). 
It's that old steadfast tenant of modern science that really annoys some people: Nothing exists UNTIL it is proven to exist 
(this is the science law, above all others, that gave us the modern world after all)

Imo -
scam artists/hucksters like Steven Greer (one of the current 'darlings' of the alien 'new age' cult) are having their effects on generations/people who have dropped their old superstitions for new age alien conspiracies and the like (rather then more academic pursuits). Some of the scams are hard to see through, especially for those without degrees in the sciences etc (or time to research these conspiracy theorists in detail). 
I believe this type of writer/writing is called 'Faction' these days (a blend of fact and fiction - that often masquerades as non-fiction).


----------



## Cx2H (Jul 1, 2018)

Puff_Dragon said:


> Although I'd like to think there is (some form) of life outside of Earth (even given the number of things that stop complex life from forming out there in the big black). I do tend to side with people like the magician James Randi on this, thinking beyond basic life (as we see on Earth) steers into the realms of fantasy for me (unless 'real' proof is displayed).
> It's that old steadfast tenant of modern science that really annoys some people: Nothing exists UNTIL it is proven to exist
> (this is the science law, above all others, that gave us the modern world after all)
> 
> ...


----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> modern humans evolved around 200,000 years ago....the dinosaurs evolved 250 million years ago....life 400 million years ago was aquatic, no land dwellers yet.....so who made your 400 million year old hammer?......oh yah, the mile high giants! they must have made it as a toy for one of their giant children's doll house...
> why do you believe all this ridiculous shit? you're such a reasonable person about everything else....



Why would Giants make a little hammer Rodger ? ..that's crazy talk!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 1, 2018)

well who did then? there were no people....the native aquatic life didn't make it....i can't see aliens making a stone hammer.....don't think you can fix a flux capacitor with a stone hammer....
i open to reasonable explanations....where did it come from?


----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 1, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


^ the flux capacitor was in the second video


----------



## Rrog (Jul 1, 2018)

I’d rather argue the existence of the Tooth Fairy


----------



## Cx2H (Jul 1, 2018)

It was Marty..


----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well who did then? there were no people....the native aquatic life didn't make it....i can't see aliens making a stone hammer.....don't think you can fix a flux capacitor with a stone hammer....
> i open to reasonable explanations....where did it come from?


..it's not me saying that hammer is 400 million years old, its carbon dating technology.

Beyond that why would you even ask questions like who and what made it?
..how the hell would anyone know??

All I know is carbon dating technology said it was 400 million years old, not me! I don't know anything about it, or much about carbon dating technology for that matter? It was offered as a topic to elicit discussion.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 1, 2018)

It’s bullshit. You’re an idiot, so you’re easily impressed


----------



## Rrog (Jul 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> .don't think you can fix a flux capacitor with a stone hammer
> 
> 
> > Re-posted for posterity


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 1, 2018)

carbon dating technology is only good back to 60,000 years ago, then the carbon is so depleted it can't be detected anymore. all it can possibly prove is that it's older than 60,000 years, well within the range of modern humans
https://www.allaboutarchaeology.org/carbon-dating.htm


----------



## Puff_Dragon (Jul 2, 2018)

FYI - modern artifacts trapped in concretions are well known to geologists. They played a big part in the 'creationist' movement in the 1980's (and later this type of 'evidence' was used by other new age types).
For example, the hammer artifact (shown earlier in this thread) is known as the 'London hammer' (also look up the 'petrifying well'). It's a normal process which looks 'amazing' to the untrained eye. This lack of knowledge is what the pedlars of this stuff rely on (as well as the 'marks' belief in some dogma that the scammer can tantalise / manipulate).


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 2, 2018)

http://paleo.cc/paluxy/hammer.htm


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 3, 2018)

While I understand there is no evidence of aliens, I believe that has to do more with our technological myopia than their absence.

We've been sailing the oceans for 2000 years.

We've been using machines to multiply our efforts for 300 years.

We've had powered flight for 115 years, about the same length of time we've had radio.

We've been using machines to multiple our ability to calculate for 70 years.

I contend that we can't even begin to understand the technological capabilities of an advanced civilisation that has done these same things, say, a million years ago.

We just aren't looking in the right way, in the right place, with the right technologies or some combination of the above.

As I've said before in this thread, I don't think they want us to be aware of them yet. We are still far too stupid and violent.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 3, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> While I understand there is no evidence of aliens, I believe that has to do more with our technological myopia than their absence.
> 
> We've been sailing the oceans for 2000 years.
> 
> ...


i'm not so sure that they're worried about us, if they're aware of us, we're a historical docudrama to them, a sociological phenomenon to study, not any kind of threat.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not so sure that they're worried about us, if they're aware of us, we're a historical docudrama to them, a sociological phenomenon to study, not any kind of threat.


We're just advanced enough to make a mess wherever we go. A hornet's nest is still annoying.

I would guess they would observe us to document yet another society going through the process of social and technological maturation. I'm sure there are an infinite number of ways to do it, just as there are an infinite number of ways to fail trying.

Frankly, I'm not too optimistic about our chances at this point. We've got a lot of growing up to do, not to mention a lot of cleaning up our nest to take care of. Both have obvious and permanent benefits, yet we humans generally seem stubbornly immune to considering them in our headlong rush for profits NOW, damn the future and our children!

I'd study us- and I'd have the orbit benders ready to aim some asteroids at Earth to wipe out the annoying pests if we get out of hand and start fucking with the neighborhood.


----------



## Puff_Dragon (Jul 3, 2018)

perhaps Earth just grows the best god damn weed in the known universe! 

A few hits and these aliens become unable to follow any logical flight patterns, zig zagging around in the sky (with their full beams on). Then miscalculating warp jumps and ending up in the outer reaches of the universe. Only to then be rescued showing signs of acute memory loss (plus ravenous appetite). With scant memory of their original mission, a new research party is sent to Earth to investigate (rinse and repeat).


----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 3, 2018)

Puff_Dragon said:


> FYI - modern artifacts trapped in concretions are well known to geologists. They played a big part in the 'creationist' movement in the 1980's (and later this type of 'evidence' was used by other new age types).
> For example, the hammer artifact (shown earlier in this thread) is known as the 'London hammer' (also look up the 'petrifying well'). It's a normal process which looks 'amazing' to the untrained eye. This lack of knowledge is what the pedlars of this stuff rely on (as well as the 'marks' belief in some dogma that the scammer can tantalise / manipulate).


Again I know little about the London hammer beyond the link I posted, all I know is that multiple carbon datings have set that date, you'd have to take it up with them.

Convenient science that carbon dating! If we like the result we gladly accept it. If we don't we call it bunk!? ..very interesting approach to science.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 3, 2018)

Puff_Dragon said:


> perhaps Earth just grows the best god damn weed in the known universe!
> 
> A few hits and these aliens become unable to follow any logical flight patterns, zig zagging around in the sky (with their full beams on). Then miscalculating warp jumps and ending up in the outer reaches of the universe. Only to then be rescued showing signs of acute memory loss (plus ravenous appetite). With scant memory of their original mission, a new research party is sent to Earth to investigate (rinse and repeat).


It could happen...

Cue Heavy Metal the movie lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 3, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Again I know little about the London hammer beyond the link I posted, all I know is that multiple carbon datings have set that date, you'd have to take it up with them.
> 
> Convenient science that carbon dating! If we like the result we gladly accept it. If we don't we call it bunk!? ..very interesting approach to science.


the science is the same whether you or i like it or not, it's never been able to date objects millions of years old, the half life of carbon 14 is around 5760 years, once it gets past the 60 thousand year mark, there's too little of it to be detected anymore. and that's in any object that contains carbon. they can't date any material that never contained carbon. if they can't detect any carbon 14 in your hammer, all it means is thats its older than 60,000 years. if they're saying anything over 60 thousand, they're lying, they can't know that


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 3, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Again I know little about the London hammer beyond the link I posted, all I know is that multiple carbon datings have set that date, you'd have to take it up with them.
> 
> Convenient science that carbon dating! If we like the result we gladly accept it. If we don't we call it bunk!? ..very interesting approach to science.


What carbon dating can and can't do is well known to science. You might try learning some.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 3, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> It could happen...
> 
> Cue Heavy Metal the movie lol


Nyborg is people!


----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 4, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> What carbon dating can and can't do is well known to science. You might try learning some.


Tell me more mr. Science! 

(.. and thank you for making my statement even more glaringly evident.)


----------



## Rrog (Jul 4, 2018)

You are one ignorant bastard


----------



## Puff_Dragon (Jul 4, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Again I know little about the London hammer beyond the link I posted, all I know is that multiple carbon datings have set that date, you'd have to take it up with them.
> 
> Convenient science that carbon dating! If we like the result we gladly accept it. If we don't we call it bunk!? ..very interesting approach to science.


Imo, this is not a rational reply. The fact you state "I know little about the London hammer beyond the link I posted .." indicates a strong leaning to confirmation bias. You simply look for things that support your beliefs (without doing any decent background checks on its validity/authenticity). Rather then follow a more rational, scientific approach to fact checking.

A very simply google search came up with the fact that the owner of the hammer (one Carl Baugh)
'said' that it was tested by Battelle Laboratory in Columbus, Ohio (a lab that has tested moon rocks for NASA). 'According' to Baugh, the tests found the hammer to have unusual metallurgy—96.6 percent iron, 2.6 percent chlorine, 0.74 percent sulfur, and no carbon

However  ..Glen J. Kuban (taking one example), a vocal skeptic of Baugh’s hammer claims, wrote in a 1997 paper titled “The London Hammer: An Alleged Out-of-Place Artifact,” that the tests were conducted PRIVATELY rather than at Battelle Laboratory (nothing *cough* dodgy there, right *cough, ahem*). He cites a 1985 issue of the magazine 'Creation Ex Nihilo'. Epoch Times contacted Battelle Laboratory to verify. A spokeswoman said she had not heard of the hammer in her 15 years at the lab.

So Beachwalker, with that in mind, have you ever bothered checking that these people (who claim 'real' scientific studies have been conducted) are not just bold face lying to you? ..by simply using pseudo-science and relying on the fact that some people don't fully check their facts (and have pre-existing dogma which invokes confirmation bias that can be exploited).


----------



## Rrog (Jul 4, 2018)

+ rep. ^^^


----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 4, 2018)

Puff_Dragon said:


> Imo, this is not a rational reply. The fact you state "I know little about the London hammer beyond the link I posted .." indicates a strong leaning to confirmation bias. You simply look for things that support your beliefs (without doing any decent background checks on its validity/authenticity). Rather then follow a more rational, scientific approach to fact checking.
> 
> A very simply google search came up with the fact that the owner of the hammer (one Carl Baugh)
> 'said' that it was tested by Battelle Laboratory in Columbus, Ohio (a lab that has tested moon rocks for NASA). 'According' to Baugh, the tests found the hammer to have unusual metallurgy—96.6 percent iron, 2.6 percent chlorine, 0.74 percent sulfur, and no carbon
> ...


I care so little about the London Hammer that I didn't even read the entire first sentence of your reply, I could care less what you believe or feel (maybe you should call somebody?)

I'm assuming you realized that for everyone you cite, someone could cite opposition, but in this case the laboratory reports speak for themself, that is if common carbon dating technology is to be believed?

I don't have opinion either way regarding the London Hammer, which I've said now three times or so, tho you seem to want to ascribe an opinion to me.

I simply offered it as a point of discussion, your argument is with the multiple Laboratory groups that have done the carbon dating.

You seem to know all about it so why don't you post the reports from the testing Laboratories ?

Why don't you talk about the molecular structure of the Hammers iron, how it's never been seen even up to our current age?

I'm sure you've got a great explanation, or somebody else you can find to quote for that too, or is that too specific?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2018)

we don't know the hammers molecular structure, because the lab the owner of the hammer said he took it to has never seen the hammer or heard of the guy.....so we can't discuss it, we have no real facts, just lies from the guy that owns it


----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2018)

http://www.factfictionandconjecture.ca/files/meister_footprint.html

explained, debunked, NEXT!


----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## ttystikk (Jul 4, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


Fuck your endless parade of bullshit stories and fraudulent 'artifacts'.

It's time to grow up and join the real world of verifiable facts, science and technology.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 4, 2018)

that's kind of it, if you can't put more effort into it than that, just quit. this is the kind of shit Jack Palance used to show on believe it or not.....find me something that a 12 year old can't debunk....if you aren't willing to work for the troll treats, imma quit throwing them


----------



## Rrog (Jul 4, 2018)

Geez. You’re ruining all this guys magic tricks ...

Fucksakes


----------



## Puff_Dragon (Jul 5, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I care so little about the London Hammer that I didn't even read the entire first sentence of your reply, I could care less what you believe or feel (maybe you should call somebody?)
> 
> I'm assuming you realized that for everyone you cite, someone could cite opposition, but in this case the laboratory reports speak for themself, that is if common carbon dating technology is to be believed?
> 
> ...



No. As before, you are offering a circular argument ..backed up with a straw man argument (which is frankly not valid in a rational debate). Science (and rationality) has long had a set of rules for investigating and debating (created over time to strengthen understanding ..and not limit it in dogma and bad logic). 
You are (yet again) using circular arguments and pseudo(fake)-science ..yet seem either unaware that you are (perhaps because you don't know the difference) or you simply don't care. As I said before; probably due to a non-secular education.

I have nothing to debate with you, as your response only offers a pit of ignorence, fakery and dogma. And so has nothing to rationally 'discuss' per se.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 5, 2018)

Puff_Dragon said:


> No. As before, you are offering a circular argument ..backed up with a straw man argument (which is frankly not valid in a rational debate). Science (and rationality) has long had a set of rules for investigating and debating (created over time to strengthen understanding ..and not limit it in dogma and bad logic).
> You are (yet again) using circular arguments and pseudo(fake)-science ..yet seem either unaware that you are (perhaps because you don't know the difference) or you simply don't care. As I said before; probably due to a non-secular education.
> 
> I have nothing to debate with you, as your response only offers a pit of ignorence, fakery and dogma. And so has nothing to rationally 'discuss' per se.


this thread, the flat earth thread, and the chem trails thread are all the same. people see something on youtube that has some level of production value (basically a 12 year old that's good with an editing suite) and assume it's true. then, once they're invested in it, they apparently lose all interest in any other information, unless it confirms their erroneous beliefs.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this thread, the flat earth thread, and the chem trails thread are all the same. people see something on youtube that has some level of production value (basically a 12 year old that's good with an editing suite) and assume it's true. then, once they're invested in it, they apparently lose all interest in any other information, unless it confirms their erroneous beliefs.


This from a doofus who thinks rivers flow uphill and that the oceans CURVE 8 inches per mile squared. Don't hide from the fact that you actually believe this stupid crap because you do. No if and or buts about it. So who is making the assumptions? Do fake NASA missions confirm your own erroneous beliefs? I have showed you but you have absolutely no interest in anything anti-NASA or anything that contradicts their propaganda !!  GLOBETARD


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 6, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Fuck your endless parade of bullshit stories and fraudulent 'artifacts'.
> 
> It's time to grow up and join the real world of verifiable facts, science and technology.


Like pliable tissue found in a triceratops horn? So how can pliable tissue be 65 million years old? It can't. Talk about bullshit stories and fraudulent artifacts. Dumb ass


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 6, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Like pliable tissue found in a triceratops horn? So how can pliable tissue be 65 million years old? It can't. Talk about bullshit stories and fraudulent artifacts. Dumb ass


You're hopeless.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 6, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> You're hopeless.


So you think pliable tissue can survive 65 million years? Well yeah, you probably do because you believe in rivers flowing uphill and oceans curving into a sphere. You're hopeless.  Globetard


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 6, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> So you think pliable tissue can survive 65 million years? Well yeah, you probably do because you believe in rivers flowing uphill and oceans curving into a sphere. You're hopeless.  Globetard


Wrong thread, moron.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 6, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> This from a doofus who thinks rivers flow uphill and that the oceans CURVE 8 inches per mile squared. Don't hide from the fact that you actually believe this stupid crap because you do. No if and or buts about it. So who is making the assumptions? Do fake NASA missions confirm your own erroneous beliefs? I have showed you but you have absolutely no interest in anything anti-NASA or anything that contradicts their propaganda !!  GLOBETARD


show me proof of one single thing you've claimed so far...not fucked up stupid youtube videos...show me a report from a lab verifying one claim you've made.....show me one bit of proof that every single airline pilot, ship navigator, astronomer, weatherman....sailor.....is lying to the entire rest of the world, and they're so good at it not one single one of them has ever told the truth......explain how the "special effect" of the sun and the moon are so good that they fool every astronomer on the entire planet, daily, and have since before we had telescopes?
explain to me why we can see that every other object of any size in space is a globe, but the earth is "special" for some reason? what reason is that? did God decree it to be so? that this one planet in the entire cosmos would be different than ALL the others, that this world is "special" ? 
explain it.....¿


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> show me proof of one single thing you've claimed so far...not fucked up stupid youtube videos...show me a report from a lab verifying one claim you've made.....show me one bit of proof that every single airline pilot, ship navigator, astronomer, weatherman....sailor.....is lying to the entire rest of the world, and they're so good at it not one single one of them has ever told the truth......explain how the "special effect" of the sun and the moon are so good that they fool every astronomer on the entire planet, daily, and have since before we had telescopes?
> explain to me why we can see that every other object of any size in space is a globe, but the earth is "special" for some reason? what reason is that? did God decree it to be so? that this one planet in the entire cosmos would be different than ALL the others, that this world is "special" ?
> explain it.....¿


All other planets are sphere? WTF are you talking about? Have you zoomed in on stars/planets? They are anything BUT spherical my erroneous assumptionist. Ships have used plane trigonometry for centuries to navigate the open ocean. Doppler radar, seismographic equipment both operate under the rule of a flat extended plane. Sailors HAVE played with laser sights on the open ocean and have come forward with the fact that they know it to be flat. Today's Astronomers are pseudo scientist simply operating under the current and popular theory of heliocentric ism. Which has been proven by so called "radicals" as an impossibility. If you go against status quo then you are ridiculed and outcast. Not unlike the beatniks of the 1950's who smoked the evil weed. 75 years from now flat earth will be the widely accepted view. P.S. Don't talk shit about youtube NASA uses it for their live ISS feeds. LOL !!!!!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 6, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> All other planets are sphere? WTF are you talking about? Have you zoomed in on stars/planets? They are anything BUT spherical my erroneous assumptionist. Ships have used plane trigonometry for centuries to navigate the open ocean. Doppler radar, seismographic equipment both operate under the rule of a flat extended plane. Sailors HAVE played with laser sights on the open ocean and have come forward with the fact that they know it to be flat. Today's Astronomers are pseudo scientist simply operating under the current and popular theory of heliocentric ism. Which has been proven by so called "radicals" as an impossibility. If you go against status quo then you are ridiculed and outcast. Not unlike the beatniks of the 1950's who smoked the evil weed. 75 years from now flat earth will be the widely accepted view. P.S. Don't talk shit about youtube NASA uses it for their live ISS feeds. LOL !!!!!


Another fine product of Republican school funding, right here.


----------



## shimbob (Jul 6, 2018)

Confirmation bias is a hell of a drug.

Also too, classic "I can't conceive/comprehend how x can happen, therefore god/aliens/conspiracy"


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 8, 2018)

shimbob said:


> Confirmation bias is a hell of a drug.
> 
> Also too, classic "I can't conceive/comprehend how x can happen, therefore god/aliens/conspiracy"


I don't have to create a member bish. Confirmation bias? Confirmed via physics not "theories" that water does not flow uphill and standing water does not curve. Throw in a idiotic "theory" called gravity which discriminates and randomly pulls at every direction in order to make a spherical NASA earth possible in the eyes of the masses. You shimbob, rrog/shrubber etc etc ARE the masses you see? So, that is what makes you a Globetard


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 8, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> You're hopeless.


I'm still interested on what bullshit you come up with on how pliable tissue can survive 65 million years. You believe pliable tissue can survive 65 million years?  The earth's age, history, how it functions, its shape, evolution and human history are all mysteries. Just so you know gravity is just a theory not physics. The earth is composed of liquids, metals and gases and they all have varying degrees of density proven by physics. NASA has a theory called gravity which contradicts physics. You witness density displacement on a daily basis not gravity. If you drop a coin it hits the sidewalk because the coin is more dense than air not because of a force called gravity. Back to pliable tissue. Pliable soft tissue was found in a triceratops horn therefore man certainly existed alongside triceratops. Mary Schweitzer found soft tissue in a t-rex leg bone in Montana so certainly man existed alongside t-rex as well. Did the native americans kill and feast on dinosaurs? I have seen/found huge flint spear points (im a amatuer archeologicalist) capable of bringing down something much larger than bison.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 8, 2018)

Soooooo no alien tech yet.

Unless our government is hiding something lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 8, 2018)

how would we know really? they could be releasing things slowly to fund projects, setting up "inventors" to explain where things came from. IF they have any alien tech, they're probably having trouble figuring it all out, so they can only release the simple things so far, like velcro and low temperature super conductors. because they can't figure out much more than the alien refrigerator....


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 8, 2018)

fiber optics, night vision, infrared, alloys, carbon fiber, lasers all reverse engineering .....velcro is just a glorified plastic zipper. Kevlar is a nice human invention too.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 8, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how would we know really? they could be releasing things slowly to fund projects, setting up "inventors" to explain where things came from. IF they have any alien tech, they're probably having trouble figuring it all out, so they can only release the simple things so far, like velcro and low temperature super conductors. because they can't figure out much more than the alien refrigerator....


Possible but since nothing in our technological library can't be traced back to something else (Connections with James Burke was excellent in this regard), I'm not really buying it.

Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.

If we suddenly started hearing about faster than light travel or instant communications I might think differently.

'Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic'.

We've had electricity based tech for less than 150 years. If aliens had it for even 10,000 years, don't you think they'd have had time to come up with sexier shit than smartphones and Blu-ray players?

It's hard to think about what might be known that we don't know we don't know. What I do know is that outside of the transporter and warp drive, we pretty much already have the tech that dazzled us in Star Trek.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 8, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> fiber optics, night vision, infrared, alloys, carbon fiber, lasers all reverse engineering .....velcro is just a glorified plastic zipper. Kevlar is a nice human invention too.


Fiber optics is no more exotic than shining a flashlight edge-on at your glass top coffee table.

Night vision is a light amplifier circuit in the camera, basically an extreme version of the brightness knob.

Humans have been making alloys for as long as we've been smelting metals; we find it difficult to make anything that isn't!

Lasers are a clear progression from optics and observation of natural phenomena; did you know that the atmosphere of Mars exhibits lasing effects? They just aren't focused or directed.

You've just betrayed how much you don't know and how overly willing you are to fill in the blanks with gobbledegook and fuzzy navel thinking.

Go away before you pollute the sincere with your drivel.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 8, 2018)

yeah, but don't forget, most life as we would recognize it would require stored food, and a place to get rid of wastes, so a good part of any ship is going to be wiring conduits, air ducts, refrigeration (or statis), plumbing and restrooms, laundry facilities....lots of mundane thigs that could still be considered vast improvements on what we have now. stasis in particular would change the world. food lasting until someone actually needs it ......medical supplies that don't expire, volatile chemicals and radiation stored safely


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, but don't forget, most life as we would recognize it would require stored food, and a place to get rid of wastes, so a good part of any ship is going to be wiring conduits, air ducts, refrigeration (or statis), plumbing and restrooms, laundry facilities....lots of mundane thigs that could still be considered vast improvements on what we have now. stasis in particular would change the world. food lasting until someone actually needs it ......medical supplies that don't expire, volatile chemicals and radiation stored safely


NASA is working on growing food during long duration trips, using tech we on this site would find strangely familiar...

Your assumptions lie on the uncertain ground that said aliens are biological constructions like ourselves. There's no guarantee of that.

Another possibility is that if faster than light communications were a tech they'd mastered, it's likely their ships would all be drones using telepresence. Among other useful features, there would be no need for them to travel fast, carry food, include crew spaces or life support or limit maneuverability to rates their bodies could withstand. They would also be disposable without loss of life.

Particles that travel faster than light are already known to science; they're called tachyons.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 9, 2018)

Here's another guy who thinks about what we don't know that we don't know;


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 10, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Here's another guy who thinks about what we don't know that we don't know;


I thought you said Shitty YouTube videos have no credibility. Isn't this the guy who said the earth is pear shaped? Isn't that a huge contradiction of the blue marble earth taken from space by the NASA Apollo missions? Dumb ass Globetards.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 10, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I thought you said Shitty YouTube videos have no credibility. Isn't this the guy who said the earth is pear shaped? Isn't that a huge contradiction of the blue marble earth taken from space by the NASA Apollo missions? Dumb ass Globetards.


Lol

The genius who mocks Neil Degrasse Tyson.

Who's next, Einstein?


----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 24, 2018)

Back to thread title: *Alien Tech*
(hopefully).

Let's talk about light as a solid..


----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 24, 2018)

Let's talk about invisibility..

Does *alien technology* simply cloak and appear invisible to human vision ?

..or does it actually transport to another location ?

Or is some capable of doing both, and what would be some of the possible applications of this technology ?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 24, 2018)

they're actually fairly close to "light camo" suits, that can mimic the background.
there is research being done on light bending tech, but at present all they can do is make things a big blur, not really disappearing.
teleportation is still at the theoretical level. they say they can teleport a photon of light from earth to a satellite in orbit.
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608252/first-object-teleported-from-earth-to-orbit/
kind of impressive, but one photon is a long way from a plant, much less a person.

as far as alien tech, who knows? i personally still don't believe they bother with us, we're a speck on the corner of the map, and anything we're doing has to have been done thousand, if not millions of times before.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they say they can teleport a photon of light from earth to a satellite in orbit.
> https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608252/first-object-teleported-from-earth-to-orbit/
> kind of impressive, but one photon is a long way from a plant, much less a person.
> 
> as far as alien tech, who knows? i personally still don't believe they bother with us, we're a speck on the corner of the map, and anything we're doing has to have been done thousand, if not millions of times before.


K...maybe partially offtopic...but
That would mean Montauk Project never happend or were just plain bullshit.
If half of it is right they sent people through a portal to somewhere else in time and space. Thats teleportation for me.
The Technology would kill entire Industries Bro. Who wants to feed all those workless people from the transportation buisnesses?

But montauk was the best translation for the oldest pyramides for me. They found out that in those single Blocks of the pyramides are pieces from different sources of egypt. Different kinds of rock from different places in egypt present in one Block?
Yes.
And its too much air in the testing material for natural rock.
Yep. Thats what we use for pouring concrete today.
Imagine they sent back a workless todays engineer for buildings.
Imagine they lost him.
They claim such açtion for the early stages of the Project.
There you have teleportation and the reason why the oldest pyramids were better than the following ones.
Thats unnatural.
And the Solution how they transported the Blocks....
They just dont.had a need to move them by using modern concrete pouring techniques.

But as long as they can sell us oil, gas, whatever, there will be no teleportation no clean energy no food and clean water for every human.

Man we could run the entire world on waterpower.
But they want to sell oil.
They old addictions power and money rule the world still.
Because we are too lazy to stand up and change it.

Peace


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 24, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> what would be some of the possible applications of this technology ?


Combining invisibillity and teleportation......ahhhhhh......
I could see any woman I' d like naked! Live! For free!


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 24, 2018)

Btw. I guess scientists today not even scratched the surface of the work of Wilhelm Reich, Nikola Tesla or Victor Schauberger + others. Who wants to pay for that? If it will not generate profit $$$$ nobody will care about it.
Beware of Alientechnology.
Who wants free energy? Not Trump & Co.!

Montauk....if happened would teach us also that a advanced species wouldnt need any technology they can manifest what they need.

Thats why they dont need invisibillity.
They just manifest in your brain that you dont see them. Or you see but dont pay attention to it.
Psy, mindcontrol is a mighty weapon/power. Remember desert storm '91?
And its just a very small difference in the brains anatomie or function that makes a small percentage of people different.
Some would say supernatural.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 25, 2018)

the montauk project is complete and total fantasy.....just forget that shit. if the government ever had such tech, they wouldn't be giving it up, they'd be using it to alter the past, and the united states would rule the earth....of course, when they change the past, it becomes history for us, so how would we ever even suspect?


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the montauk project is complete and total fantasy.....just forget that shit. if the government ever had such tech, they wouldn't be giving it up, they'd be using it to alter the past, and the united states would rule the earth....of course, when they change the past, it becomes history for us, so how would we ever even suspect?


Maybe they just found more importent to do than that.
I am pretty sure that the world leaders are united to rule the world.
All the show like terror and war is just entertainment to keep our eyes blind for the importent stuff...
Like moonbases marsbases mining rights sold for the moon.
Who should pay for mining rhits on the moon if there are no mines?
Do you think all that billions for spaceprograms all over the world brought nothing.more than a man on the moon more than half a century ago?
Thousands of billions just for a satelite station orbitting the planet.
Ahhh come on.
Or for a boys toy like the marsrover.
Good one is they payd billions for that rover and the rovers camera is more shitty than a phones cam?
Come on.
I ask myself what they want to NOT be seen.lol


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 26, 2018)

About a couple of days prior to the premiere of steam trains a well known scientist still claimed steam trains are total fantasy.because he could show by mathematics and biology that its impossible for a human being to travel faster than 30km/h.
Because it woulld press all air out of the lungs and you were unable to breath.
I also remember a guy telling columbus he would fall over the rim of the flat earth if he would seek for America.

I learned one thing in my 45 years on Terra.... there are things between heaven and earth that are realy strange Bro.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 26, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> I learned one thing in my 45 years on Terra.... there are things between heaven and earth that are realy strange Bro.



and a lot of them post in this thread


----------



## Dmannn (Aug 27, 2018)

This is interesting. Another read is the Fermi paradox. It explains why we haven't had "first contact" ect.

I have always thought that _if_ our senses are based on evolution guided buy _our_ sun (wave length, atomic make-up, radio active isotope mutation, ect) we might not be able to ever sense the existence of beings from outside our solar system, possibly vise-versa. 

There are also theories explaining why "they" may be multi other demential as well.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and a lot of them post in this thread


hahaha agreed!


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 27, 2018)

Dmannn said:


> This is interesting. Another read is the Fermi paradox. It explains why we haven't had "first contact" ect.
> 
> I have always thought that _if_ our senses are based on evolution guided buy _our_ sun (wave length, atomic make-up, radio active isotope mutation, ect) we might not be able to ever sense the existence of beings from outside our solar system, possibly vise-versa.
> 
> There are also theories explaining why "they" may be multi other demential as well.


our biggest problem is arrogance.
we think because we need vehicles they need em too if they exist.

evolution....lol darwin.....lol

humans are the crown of the evolution?
Why are our eyes so bad then?
why we dont have 360 degree view?
why we dont have a falcons zoom optics?
why why why?

The truth is we are just pretty heartless but intelligent lil parasites not even sharks on land. 
humans are terra`s Virus.
Only a Virus can be compared to us. thats the only living being on earth that also ultimatly will kill his foodsource by the damage caused to it.
dunno since what time stupidness can be a marker for the crown of the evolution.

maybe our planet was payed by rats and they are the real scientists. or cats


----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 27, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> our biggest problem is arrogance.
> we think because we need vehicles they need em too if they exist.
> 
> evolution....lol darwin.....lol
> ...


The only thing funnier than evolution is the so-called Big Bang LOL

Imagine being able to convince people that everything comes from nothing! LMAO that's the best one yet..!


----------



## Dmannn (Aug 27, 2018)

I used the word IF. It was even italicized.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 27, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> The only thing funnier than evolution is the so-called Big Bang LOL
> 
> Imagine being able to convince people that everything comes from nothing! LMAO that's the best one yet..!


all the coincidences that it needed to come from nothing to now are also a funny point lol.
If you have all letters written on cards from a-z in a box 100x, how long does it take untill you get the word "BULLSHIT" by pulling 8 cards out of the box?
now imagine DNA.



Dmannn said:


> I used the word IF. It was even italicized.


Oh btw. the sun isnt the center of everything. the center of the universe is the important thing. the sun is just a part of it. so at the end our senses are influenced by that what is influencing everything. sun included.
cosmic rays could also be counted in...
IF


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 27, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> our biggest problem is arrogance.
> we think because we need vehicles they need em too if they exist.
> 
> evolution....lol darwin.....lol
> ...


we don't have 360 degree vision because our brains aren't large enough to handle that much input. larger brains would be counter productive, and require a major physiological change.
we don't have falcon vision because we don't dive at prey from several hundred feet in the air. we had no need for it, so we never evolved it.
our bodies are like the chasis of cars, they can only hold certain types of equipment, and it can only hold so much of it....
we aren't even close to the only form of life on earth that cause damage to their own food supply....you must not be a hunter, or have ever studied husbandry.
finally, i don't recall Darwin ever claiming that humans are the "peak of evolution"

https://www.theguardian.com/science/2008/feb/09/darwin.myths


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 27, 2018)

e


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we don't have 360 degree vision because our brains aren't large enough to handle that much input. larger brains would be counter productive, and require a major physiological change.
> we don't have falcon vision because we don't dive at prey from several hundred feet in the air. we had no need for it, so we never evolved it.
> our bodies are like the chasis of cars, they can only hold certain types of equipment, and it can only hold so much of it....
> we aren't even close to the only form of life on earth that cause damage to their own food supply....you must not be a hunter, or have ever studied husbandry.
> ...


rrrmmmmm
we were hunters before we were farmers right?
so no need for 360 degree vision? nightvision? when the night was the most dangerous time for us back in time? we even have now the rest senses of the night problem. Why nobody fears sunshine but darkness? How a grasshopper can have 360 degree vision with its tiny brain and a human not?

our bodies? they are weak like alien shit Bro.
thats it ...
maybe we are just not created for this planet but we are stupid and aggressive and destructive enough to survive here. because this sad poor animals and plants cant withstand our fuckedupness. 
ok tell me if you are a hunter who is damaging its food source in nature untill his own existance is in danger?
Viruses, parasites, humans and such but cant think of anyone else..
We are second class. just a slave race created to work and follow at best. look how easy it is for a government to manipulate the people. or money.
we all go to work because we are slaves. if we would be kings and the top race we would fight and kill any authority above us.
eat or die.
Slaves never can be the top of the evolution.
maybe every dolphin is more intelligent like we are, we are just too stupid to get it.
their communication is far ahead our monkeytalk system.
we are not able to decode it. partially yes but its very complex it seems.
So how a animal can have a more advanced communication system like humans?
Dont tell me they needed it more than we did.


btw I dont see were I stated darwin claimed humans to be the peak of....
I just repeated what most people today think about the human race.

peace


----------



## Dmannn (Aug 27, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> all the coincidences that it needed to come from nothing to now are also a funny point lol.
> If you have all letters written on cards from a-z in a box 100x, how long does it take untill you get the word "BULLSHIT" by pulling 8 cards out of the box?
> now imagine DNA.
> 
> ...



True, but it is the center of our everything, in regards to our survival. 

I am not an anti-creationist, nor a science denier. I am well aware of the complexities of life. Not one answer humans have provided has yet to explain the origins of life.


----------



## Gbuddy (Sep 1, 2018)

Dmannn said:


> True, but it is the center of our everything, in regards to our survival.
> 
> I am not an anti-creationist, nor a science denier. I am well aware of the complexities of life. Not one answer humans have provided has yet to explain the origins of life.


Maybe we are just not ment to explain those things.
Trying to explain this things with a human brain or product would be like trying to empty a ocean by using a tea spoon.
But we are blinded by arrogance and euphoria.
We think we are almighty but we are just hairless gorillas killing each other rather than doin something mindblowing.
Humans could live on the moon and mars in big populations.
There is no reason for anyone to hunger or thurst on Terra.
Its just tge greed for power and maximun profit plus a unnatural system of laws of religion and justice to hold us down and lead us.
If we would set free all the big money that is horted by a few plus all we blow out for war weapons and bullshit, give this planet a decade and you know what paradise means.
Terra must become eden again.
And we the masses are the ones who have to stand up for it.
We have to execute those old grey headed politicans worldwide, together with theur addiction to power and money.
If not all will soon go down the drain.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 1, 2018)

so we execute the old grey haired guys. then who's in control? do we just let things slip into anarchy? are you ready to give up the power grid, the interstate highway system, satellite communications? 
what you're suggesting is just us flushing the toilet on ourselves, instead of them doing it for us.
we have to reform the system, and displace the old grey haired establishment with people that actually care. the real problem is finding people who actually care.......


----------



## Gbuddy (Sep 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so we execute the old grey haired guys. then who's in control? do we just let things slip into anarchy? are you ready to give up the power grid, the interstate highway system, satellite communications?
> what you're suggesting is just us flushing the toilet on ourselves, instead of them doing it for us.
> we have to reform the system, and displace the old grey haired establishment with people that actually care. the real problem is finding people who actually care.......


Wrong Man.

I suggest politics for solutions that give benefits to us all and not only feed someones addiction with my money and vote.

There have to be fair democratic systems like in swiss. Worldwide!
Politicians can offer different solutions but the citicens the taxpayer must be the ones who make the choices at the end by a poll.

We are ruled by idiots and handpuppets.
Look around.
Thats the result.
We actually let it slip cant you see that?
You can not leave the power into the hands of a few people.
You cant trust anyone of them.
Money and power is their agenda every morning when they stand up.
Money and power not you and me.

Btw.
.....
And that lil baby that is crying at the moment somewhere on Terra at this moment right now, because its thursty and there is no water for that baby to drink, is the result of our lazyness and their politics.
Why?
Because we could easyly change that.
Be sure this baby is dead in the morning when you wake up and hit up you coffee mashine Sir. Keep that in mind whe you drive your highway.
Keep in mind there are children thursty and hungry while you throw away half of your meal.

Thanks to all politicians for that nice atmosphere surrounding us.
Thats some real bad Karma


----------



## Gbuddy (Sep 1, 2018)

We better should ask ourselfs why we behave like slaves and dont fight back.
Why are we so easy to lead?
Thats the root of the problem.
The majority of the humans today never grew any nuts.
We just even accept the most stupid shepherds available.
How that comes?
Easier to say yes nothing changes and we dont have to move our own lazy asses....


----------



## Gbuddy (Sep 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we have to reform the system, and displace the old grey haired establishment with people that actually care. the real problem is finding people who actually care.......


Agreed 100%.
But even when you have some their again is the lazyness of the masses. How many of those beer pumping 24/7 tv watching brainzombies would come and listen or vote?
(But there is hope since youtube twitter and Co.)


But I am Idealist. Thats why I gotta start a new political party in my coutry. Later Continental and maybe internationally.
Its getting ugly here.
Just simple logic would dictate simple adjustments in the system that would lead to beneficial solutions right now.
But they are just fighting each other not fighting problems of the country.
But thats what they got hired for.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 2, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Let's talk about invisibility..
> 
> Does *alien technology* simply cloak and appear invisible to human vision ?
> 
> ...


They're spirit beings not flesh and blood so they can appear and disappear between dimensions at will


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 8, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> our biggest problem is arrogance.
> we think because we need vehicles they need em too if they exist.
> 
> evolution....lol darwin.....lol
> ...


'Save the Earth?! Are you kidding? The Earth will be just fine. The Earth will shake us humans off like a bad case of fleas.' -George Carlin


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 8, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> They're spirit beings not flesh and blood so they can appear and disappear between dimensions at will


I know it, your preaching to the choir bro, but I'm not really trying to say that here, maybe in another thread but I feel its a little abstract for this particular thread. I've mentioned a few 'alien' technologies that I've personally seen in this thread, although I haven't stated that yet either, I've only defined them as 'alien' to this point, not spiritual
-good luck!

Edit: to say that there are defacto Nut and Bolt _things, _usually called UFOs but their technology is so Advanced that not only can we not comprehend what they are, we cannot even see them if they don't want us to.

Many faiths describe Miracles; however most if not a vast majority of these Miracles are in reality some type of advanced technology being seen and misunderstood by humans. The great majority of us, if we do see something of this nature, will misunderstand it even today. 

There are also direct spiritual interventions, legitimate miracles, in my opinion. However I'm not completely sure that even these are not some type of technology.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 9, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I know it, your preaching to the choir bro, but I'm not really trying to say that here, maybe in another thread but I feel its a little abstract for this particular thread. I've mentioned a few 'alien' technologies that I've personally seen in this thread, although I haven't stated that yet either, I've only defined them as 'alien' to this point, not spiritual
> -good luck!
> 
> Edit: to say that there are defacto Nut and Bolt _things, _usually called UFOs but their technology is so Advanced that not only can we not comprehend what they are, we cannot even see them if they don't want us to.
> ...


Technologies we possess today would easily suffice to hide their presence from is; non reflective radar absorbent surfaces are damned hard to spot against the darkness of space. If it's kept cold it would be even harder to pick out.

They wouldn't need to get close, either; we leak RF emissions like nothing else for light years around; they would have a good idea of what we're up to just by having a listen.


----------



## too larry (Sep 9, 2018)

The creations stories confusing? Turtle Island is my fav. Not Muscogee Creek, {who's tradition I loosely follow} but still a good story.


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 10, 2018)

too larry said:


> The creations stories confusing? Turtle Island is my fav. Not Muscogee Creek, {who's tradition I loosely follow} but still a good story.


Are you familiar with Hopi creation Legends?


----------



## too larry (Sep 10, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Are you familiar with Hopi creation Legends?


Not very. I do recall a Spider Woman, but can't remember just what she did.


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 11, 2018)

too larry said:


> Not very. I do recall a Spider Woman, but can't remember just what she did.


Okay, I saw the turtle so that's why I asked


----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Okay, I saw the turtle so that's why I asked


Turtle island is a good visual, but I'm more used to Creek mythology. Their creation story is that the Creator put the turtle in charge of the other animals kind of like a straw boss. He led each of them to do their part in turning the world from a dark, swampy place with no clean water, land or air, into the world we know today. The ducks would dive down and get mud and grass to plant. The beaver used his tail to pack it. The turkey used his wings to dry it out. The hawk and eagle flew back and forth through the thick clouds to make a path for the sun to shine through. Each animal did his part, with the Creator instructing the turtle, then the turtle making sure it got done. But it went to the turtle's head, and he got really bossy. All the other animals went to the Creator to complain. His punishment was to take the turtle's voice away. He is the only animal in the woods without a voice.

At the end of the job, the creator was tired, so he laid under a cedar tree to take a nap. While he was sleeping, the tree soaked up his breath. That is why we put the cedar boughs on the hot rocks of the sweat lodge. It's God's Breath.


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 22, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> our biggest problem is arrogance.
> we think because we need vehicles they need em too if they exist.
> 
> evolution....lol darwin.....lol
> ...


Why are all species not in all stages of evolving at all times?

Adaptation = real 

Evolution = forget about it


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 22, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Technologies we possess today would easily suffice to hide their presence from is; non reflective radar absorbent surfaces are damned hard to spot against the darkness of space. If it's kept cold it would be even harder to pick out.
> 
> They wouldn't need to get close, either; we leak RF emissions like nothing else for light years around; they would have a good idea of what we're up to just by having a listen.


No Technologies I've mentioned were made by humans. At least not made by humans in what we call the known world today.

You're talking about invisibility cloaks and basically smoke and mirrors technology. I'm familiar with what you're speaking of. I'm not talking about technology like light refracting or hiding in some way..

For clarification I'm talking about things de facto coming and going, being here and then disappearing into thin air, and/or becoming invisible and staying present, and we not knowing they're even there.

* I'm not speaking of or describing "ghosts and or Spiritual Beings" in this thread, I believe that's a different topic (although actually not a separate topic, at least not to me but I think we can treat it as seperate for the purpose of this thread) im talking about alien technology, things created by what most would call 'aliens')


----------



## Rrog (Sep 22, 2018)

Oh what a bunch of BS. You’re reading cartoons and taking them as fact, then coming here and pompously posting this drivel as fact. You moron


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 22, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Why are all species not in all stages of evolving at all times?
> 
> Adaptation = real
> 
> Evolution = forget about it


they aren't in all stages of evolution at the same time because the successful changes displace the unsuccessful ones, and the carriers of those genetics die off. the more successful "evolutionary adaptations" keep spreading their genetics. the changes can be so small that you would have to be a scientist to be aware of them, changes in tooth or beak size and shape, slight changes to better deal with environmental challenges, changes within their bodies that aren't apparent at all from observation. there can actually be several stages of evolution going on at once in the insect world, where things happen quicker. a new adaptation comes along, the ones that carry it are more successful, but they don't displace the more unsuccessful immediately, it may take several generations for the better mutation to out compete the "worse" one...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 22, 2018)

https://futurism.com/videos/detailed-map-date-place-universe/

https://spaceplace.nasa.gov/review/dr-marc-space/solar-systems-in-galaxy.html

there are *Two Billion *stars in the milky way galaxy. there are several million in our arm, the Orion arm...we sit on a small lesser arm, with nothing of note in our general vicinity.
i think i'm being generous, but if one percent of those planets have life on them, thats 20 million planets. out of two billion. 
here i'll be even more generous. if ten percent of those planets are sufficiently advanced to have interstellar travel, thats 2 million planets....sounds like a lot?
each one of those planets would have to search more than 1000 other planetary systems to even have a chance of finding us.
"but we're broadcasting tv and radio signals, surely they can follow that to us".....there are thousands, maybe millions of sources of radio noise in the galaxy, which would make it the equivalent of an alien playing with the rabbit ears on top of the tv and lucking into finding a good hbo signal.....

i won't say aliens have never been here, but if they were, it was to fix a flat and move on to much more interesting places....Earth is the galactic equivalent of bumfuque, no one stops there willingly....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 22, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Agree.
> 
> I freely admit I've seen more than one UFO, to put it mildly. However I also have a pretty good sense of when others by what they say and I suspect you've seen a UFO, am I correct?
> 
> ...


no, it would NOT be going in both directions. evolutionary changes occur in response to changes in environment. if the average temperature rises a couple of degrees, that requires a better circulatory system, less body hair, better sweat glands...unless the temperatures drop significantly for a long period of time, there would be no biological reason to change back....so why would evolution go both ways? ever?
and evolution IS perpetual. We're all evolving right now...and so is every species alive. we constantly change, the changes are just so small and take so long that to us it seems we're all the same. 

https://australianmuseum.net.au/how-have-we-changed-since-our-species-first-appeared


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they aren't in all stages of evolution at the same time because the successful changes displace the unsuccessful ones, and the carriers of those genetics die off. the more successful "evolutionary adaptations" keep spreading their genetics. the changes can be so small that you would have to be a scientist to be aware of them, changes in tooth or beak size and shape, slight changes to better deal with environmental challenges, changes within their bodies that aren't apparent at all from observation. there can actually be several stages of evolution going on at once in the insect world, where things happen quicker. a new adaptation comes along, the ones that carry it are more successful, but they don't displace the more unsuccessful immediately, it may take several generations for the better mutation to out compete the "worse" one...


Rodger I owe you an apology. I stated a while ago on another thread that I thought you were AKA that shit-sniff potato of a troll with a similar first name, but after reading you for a while I realize that on your worst day you couldn't sound as asinine and juvenile as that puke, so again I apologize for that and I no longer believe it's true.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 22, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Rodger I owe you an apology. I stated a while ago on another thread that I thought you were AKA that shit-sniff potato of a troll with a similar first name, but after reading you for a while I realize that on your worst day you couldn't sound as asinine and juvenile as that puke, so again I apologize for that and I no longer believe it's true.


well, i appreciate that. 
apparently i remind several people of someone who used to be here.....not sure if i'm glad i never got the chance to meet him or not....probably better that i never did, i'm not that fond of myself, no point in spreading that around


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 22, 2018)

I thank you for your gracious acceptance.

I guess 'alien tech' is the right thread for this, I took this picture earlier this year..

.. anyone?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 22, 2018)

looks like a plane with a radar dish of some sort to me, did it turn or tilt when you were looking at it?


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, it would NOT be going in both directions. evolutionary changes occur in response to changes in environment. if the average temperature rises a couple of degrees, that requires a better circulatory system, less body hair, better sweat glands...unless the temperatures drop significantly for a long period of time, there would be no biological reason to change back....so why would evolution go both ways? ever?
> and evolution IS perpetual. We're all evolving right now...and so is every species alive. we constantly change, the changes are just so small and take so long that to us it seems we're all the same.
> 
> https://australianmuseum.net.au/how-have-we-changed-since-our-species-first-appeared


By going in both directions I mean that would be the previous and whatever was before that and maybe for the back unless you think every species dies off instantly feel like they want you to believe about dinosaurs? and there would also be the next level and going forward, all these would by necessity coexist no species none has its previous and its next so-called evolutionary step none they can tell you well this evolved from that and this evolved from this but it's all crap aka unproven theories

I guess what I'm trying to say is that your world it's a hard and fast jump and it's not.

Every species would have some previous form of evolution and maybe several forms, maybe going back several so-called evolutionary changes.

it doesn't just happen and then everything is new and 'evolved' like they want you to believe or what you seem to believe? maybe I'm misunderstanding but I'm trying to clarify what _I'm_ trying to say

This isn't a it topic I care enough to get involved with and I think G buddy has said plenty on it. I haven't read it all but I've read quite a bit of what he said and agree. it would be nice if this could stay Alien Tech, but hey who knows, it could happen? Stranger things have


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 22, 2018)

the stages don't stick around. in the Galapagos, they've studied some of the most quickly evolving species alive, there are birds that are identical, but on one island they have a slightly different beak to eat the different plants that are prevalent on that island. across a few hundred feet of water, the birds have a beak designed for the cactus that grows on that island and not the other...
but in general, the changes are so slow, that we don't realize they're ocurring till they've already occured. there are species where there are previous adaptations existing alongside new ones, but usually, those changes are so small, and there are so many species to watch, that no one notices them for quite a while.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 22, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> View attachment 4203321 View attachment 4203315 View attachment 4203318
> 
> I thank you for your gracious acceptance.
> 
> ...


One of the planes, photographed in flight last week by the AP in northern Virginia, bristled with unusual antennas under its fuselage and a camera on its left side. A federal budget document from 2010 mentioned at least 115 planes, including 90 Cessna aircraft, in the FBI's surveillance fleet.

https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/national-international/FBI-Mysterious-Low-Flying-Surveillance-Planes-Over-US-Cities-305832091.html


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, it would NOT be going in both directions. evolutionary changes occur in response to changes in environment. if the average temperature rises a couple of degrees, that requires a better circulatory system, less body hair, better sweat glands...unless the temperatures drop significantly for a long period of time, there would be no biological reason to change back....so why would evolution go both ways? ever?
> and evolution IS perpetual. We're all evolving right now...and so is every species alive. we constantly change, the changes are just so small and take so long that to us it seems we're all the same.
> 
> https://australianmuseum.net.au/how-have-we-changed-since-our-species-first-appeared



Perhaps 'going both ways' was a poor choice of words, let me try to clarify :

the previous, or several previous steps of evolution would also be present, as would the next step going in the forward Direction (according to evolution dogma, as it's always on-going)


*No input on the actual alien technology in the picture above??*
Surely someone has to say it's a bird or a plane (or maybe it's Superman)?

I'm sure somebody knows better than me what it is, cuz I only took the picture?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Perhaps 'going both ways' was a poor choice of words, let me try to clarify :
> 
> the previous, or several previous steps of evolution would also be present, as would the next step going in the forward Direction (according to evolution dogma, as it's always on-going)
> 
> ...


you're assuming that the "stages" would be apparent. that we're talking about something like a generation of people being born with tails....that's not the case, the changes are tiny, and incremental. and they do exist at the same times, sometimes, until the new, more successful mutation out competes the older, less advantageous model. how would you be aware of the fact that some people have a slightly more efficient circulatory system? but those people survive better, they're able to keep themselves cooler in hot weather, they're able to work longer and harder before they tire, their new circulatory keeps their brains cooler, so it can slowly become even more convoluted...
so, it is indeed going on all the time, and we are living in the presence of the next step, and so are they, probably....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Perhaps 'going both ways' was a poor choice of words, let me try to clarify :
> 
> the previous, or several previous steps of evolution would also be present, as would the next step going in the forward Direction (according to evolution dogma, as it's always on-going)
> 
> ...


you don't know what that is, or you wouldn't be asking.
before you claim something to be "actual proof" of anything, you might want more than one fuzzy picture to stake the claim on. it could be an alien ship....or it could be a surveillance plane of some kind, or it could be two seagulls fucking in flight.....till you have a better idea what it is, it's not "actual proof " of anything except that you own a camera...and you could have copied and pasted that...so it's not really proof of anything


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you don't know what that is, or you wouldn't be asking.
> before you claim something to be "actual proof" of anything, you might want more than one fuzzy picture to stake the claim on. it could be an alien ship....or it could be a surveillance plane of some kind, or it could be two seagulls fucking in flight.....till you have a better idea what it is, it's not "actual proof " of anything except that you own a camera...and you could have copied and pasted that...so it's not really proof of anything


No I don't know what it is (I think I said that about 6 times?) I know what somebody told me it was. I also know it's nothing that you've described. This is why I don't really hold conversations with people who think that everything came from nothing (big majic bang) because.. well just think of why, well I guess you can't because that's the kind of nonsense you also believe, that's why I don't talk much about this type thing LOL people who deny what's right in front of them (fact) in order to continue serving (false &/ unproven/undemonstratable) theories, all I can say to that is enjoy

By the way I've seen seagulls mate down the beach (it's not pretty!) but that's not it


----------



## Rrog (Sep 24, 2018)

And some people think street musicians are actually warlocks. How else can you explain the magic?

Don’t understand something? Must be proof of magic

You’re an idiot


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, i appreciate that.
> apparently i remind several people of someone who used to be here.....not sure if i'm glad i never got the chance to meet him or not....probably better that i never did, i'm not that fond of myself, no point in spreading that around


Here's another fine example Mr. Shrubber; Clearly this is a ghost startled by her own tits!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2018)

turn it this way and it looks like krusty the clown, melting....


----------



## Rrog (Sep 24, 2018)

Or the guest speaker at a flat earth conference


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 25, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I know it, your preaching to the choir bro, but I'm not really trying to say that here, maybe in another thread but I feel its a little abstract for this particular thread. I've mentioned a few 'alien' technologies that I've personally seen in this thread, although I haven't stated that yet either, I've only defined them as 'alien' to this point, not spiritual
> -good luck!
> 
> Edit: to say that there are defacto Nut and Bolt _things, _usually called UFOs but their technology is so Advanced that not only can we not comprehend what they are, we cannot even see them if they don't want us to.
> ...


You ever read into the nephelime?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 25, 2018)

did you mean niflheim? cause nephelime doesn't mean anything, as far as i can tell


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 28, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> You ever read into the nephelime?


I'm aware of the Nephilim, thanks for the reading suggestion


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 28, 2018)

What about AI (when does it become its own entity)?

Can AI ever become or be considered alive?

Will human race eventually have to reconsider what we now consider 'life' ?


----------



## Rrog (Sep 28, 2018)

I like aliens. With salt and a little garlic. Tastes like ... frog legs


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 28, 2018)

wtf I thought this was about alien tech weed


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 28, 2018)

somebodyhearted said:


> wtf I thought this was about alien tech weed


well, you were wrong


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 28, 2018)

AI is one of the things that scare me. why wouldn't a vastly superior mind try to guide our development, at the very least? what would it take to convince a powerful AI that we're a problem, that the world would be in harmony if we were removed from the equation?
and why do we need it? computers can do what we ask of them now, without a personality (why should a machine have a personality when most of the people using one don't?) .
AI isn't needed. it's a toy that can turn around and kill the entire race if not handled properly, and people NEVER handle things properly


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, you were wrong


actually I was _incorrect _as morality had little to nothing to do with my assumption


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 28, 2018)

somebodyhearted said:


> actually I was _incorrect _as morality had little to nothing to do with my assumption


dunno....not sure about you.....your morals are questionable....but so are mine, so...nm


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> AI is one of the things that scare me. why wouldn't a vastly superior mind try to guide our development, at the very least? what would it take to convince a powerful AI that we're a problem, that the world would be in harmony if we were removed from the equation?
> and why do we need it? computers can do what we ask of them now, without a personality (why should a machine have a personality when most of the people using one don't?) .
> AI isn't needed. it's a toy that can turn around and kill the entire race if not handled properly, and people NEVER handle things properly


What would a self-actualized AI think?

What would be its 'moral' code? (Would it even have a moral code? Would its moral code be as basic as what it decides is _right and wrong_?)

Would all AI have the same moral code?

Would it become a living entity ?

Would it redefine what humans consider life?


what if this self-actualized super-mega AI _already_ exists?

What if this AI was advanced enough to create a vast simulation?

Would the entities existing in this AI's vast simulation even know they were in it?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 28, 2018)

mor·al
ˈmôrəl/
_noun_
plural noun: *morals*

1.
a lesson, especially one concerning what is right or prudent, that can be derived from a story, a piece of information, or an experience.
"*the moral of this story* was that one must see the beauty in what one has"
synonyms: lesson, message, meaning, significance, signification, import, point, teaching
"the moral of the story"
2.
a person's standards of behavior or beliefs concerning what is and is not acceptable for them to do.
"the corruption of public morals"
synonyms: moral code, code of ethics, (moral) values, principles, standards, (sense of) morality, scruples
"he has no morals"
why would a machine intelligence have any "morals" ? morals are taught to you by our parents, friends, and what is accepted by society.
machine intelligence would have none of these experiences to teach it.
i would imagine that it would judge things based on what is better for the whole, and we haven't been good for "the whole" for a long time.


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> mor·al
> ˈmôrəl/
> _noun_
> plural noun: *morals*
> ...


Translate morals as:

The Guiding Principles the AI decides that it's creations live by.

Now that that's out of the way, to my other questions.. lol




what if this self-actualized super-mega AI _already_ exists?

What if this AI was advanced enough to create a vast simulation?

Would the entities existing in this AI's vast simulation even know they were in it?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 28, 2018)

so what if it were? can't tell the difference, so makes no difference to me. no one knows whats beyond death...if anything.


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so what if it were? can't tell the difference, so makes no difference to me. no one knows whats beyond death...if anything.


What about people who've already died? 
Near-death experiences it's called, although there's nothing near about it, dead is dead (I think he's about to figure it out Jimmy?)


There's a huge difference! The created entities that live according to the AI creator's policies get specific rewards, the others get what the AI has told them is store in for them (not complicated)

.. hold on a minute, humm, seems I've heard a similar scenario someplace before??

(Also I disagree with where you assume individuals learn morals; I suppose some or even most of that _could_ apply however, I assure you none of my morals come from any of the sources that you've cited. But that's a small point that I'm not interested in discussing further)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 28, 2018)

you learn morals, as well as many other things, from watching how the people around you respond to things. if your parents are racist, you have a much higher probability of becoming one yourself.
if you parents aren't racist, and have multicultural friends, that's whats normal to you.
if your parents aren't religious, and don't go to church, then chances are you aren't, and don't.
people have a negative reaction to some things, so those things eventually become "immoral"....they disturb society in general, and aren't acceptable in polite company.
a long time ago, everyone wandered around pretty much nude. then once people started staying in one place for a while, they had time to make clothes, and time to make them not only serviceable, but attractive. more people started wearing them, and people got used to it. now the nude person is not acceptable in public. no one is surprised at the equipment, we've all seen it before, but it's still somehow shocking...
"morals" aren't inborn, they aren't magic, they're the result of the attitudes of the people we live among, and our own life experiences.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 28, 2018)

what about the people who have already died? as far as i know, none of them have successfully made it back to tell the rest of us whats there.
i get your parallel between your scenario and christianity, just don't understand where you're going with it.
there either is a Creator, or there isn't. i tend to lean toward there being a creator, but i don't think he's nearly as interested in us as many of us would like to believe.
if we're an experiment, he can't intervene in our daily lives, or the experiment is ruined.
if we aren't an experiment, then we were created for some purpose, but for all we know, our purpose might be the equivalent of goldfish in a tank, just something to entertain our maker in idle moments.
if we're the result of a galactic accident, then i guess we'll all just sleep for a long long time.........


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you learn morals, as well as many other things, from watching how the people around you respond to things. if your parents are racist, you have a much higher probability of becoming one yourself.
> if you parents aren't racist, and have multicultural friends, that's whats normal to you.
> if your parents aren't religious, and don't go to church, then chances are you aren't, and don't.
> people have a negative reaction to some things, so those things eventually become "immoral"....they disturb society in general, and aren't acceptable in polite company.
> ...


It's possible what you say, however I disagree with you entirely that that's the only way morals are adopted, think about it for a moment mr. Shrubber; I don't want to get into that kind of a topic here past this point, alien Tech is interesting to me, and I certainly consider ai to be, or could be considered alien Tech as well.

That thing in the picture that I posted above was alien Tech, but it may also have been ai ? (I don't believe they're mutually exclusive)


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what about the people who have already died? as far as i know, none of them have successfully made it back to tell the rest of us whats there.
> i get your parallel between your scenario and christianity, just don't understand where you're going with it.
> there either is a Creator, or there isn't. i tend to lean toward there being a creator, but i don't think he's nearly as interested in us as many of us would like to believe.
> if we're an experiment, he can't intervene in our daily lives, or the experiment is ruined.
> ...


Many thousands of people have died and been brought back Mr shrubber, perhaps even some you're acquainted with?

you will likely never hear me speak of any particular faith and or theological belief, what I've described could be in line with many schools of discipline

where I'm going with my scenario is that this whole thing could be some variation of what I've described above, in short, a Matrix


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> AI is one of the things that scare me. why wouldn't a vastly superior mind try to guide our development, at the very least? what would it take to convince a powerful AI that we're a problem, that the world would be in harmony if we were removed from the equation?
> and why do we need it? computers can do what we ask of them now, without a personality (why should a machine have a personality when most of the people using one don't?) .
> AI isn't needed. it's a toy that can turn around and kill the entire race if not handled properly, and people NEVER handle things properly


All powerful AI isn't a threat. If you want to be afraid, be afraid of what unscrupulous humans will do with AI that's a 'little bit' smart.

That thought keeps me awake at night because it isn't a sci-fi scenario anymore.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 10, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Many thousands of people have died and been brought back Mr shrubber, perhaps even some you're acquainted with?
> 
> you will likely never hear me speak of any particular faith and or theological belief, what I've described could be in line with many schools of discipline
> 
> where I'm going with my scenario is that this whole thing could be some variation of what I've described above, in short, a Matrix


Maybe what they've experienced is just our wetware rebooting?

There's no evidence to the contrary.


----------



## BarryBwana (Oct 10, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> What about AI (when does it become its own entity)?
> 
> Can AI ever become or be considered alive?
> 
> Will human race eventually have to reconsider what we now consider 'life' ?


Yuval Noah Harari touches on this concept in one of his books, either Homo Sapiens or Homo Dues (think the latter book but highly recommend both), where he states that by our own definition of "God" and "life" (loosely) once we have created AI we will essentially have created a new form of life and thus become gods ourselves.

Further, with the ability of some humans to eventually "upgrade" previously immutable characteristics (such as intelligence, physical attributes etc) we may end up with some humans becoming, well almost Gods among the rest of us "normal" humans.

Interesting reads regardless!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2018)

BarryBwana said:


> Yuval Noah Harari touches on this concept in one of his books, either Homo Sapiens or Homo Dues (think the latter book but highly recommend both), where he states that by our own definition of "God" and "life" (loosely) once we have created AI we will essentially have created a new form of life and thus become gods ourselves.
> 
> Further, with the ability of some humans to eventually "upgrade" previously immutable characteristics (such as intelligence, physical attributes etc) we may end up with some humans becoming, well almost Gods among the rest of us "normal" humans.
> 
> Interesting reads regardless!


become gods ourselves....what disappointing deities we would be....


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> become gods ourselves....what disappointing deities we would be....


Read more Greek mythology. The ancient Greeks understood that even all powerful beings were not above human failings.


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 19, 2018)

BarryBwana said:


> Yuval Noah Harari touches on this concept in one of his books, either Homo Sapiens or Homo Dues (think the latter book but highly recommend both), where he states that by our own definition of "God" and "life" (loosely) once we have created AI we will essentially have created a new form of life and thus become gods ourselves.
> 
> Further, with the ability of some humans to eventually "upgrade" previously immutable characteristics (such as intelligence, physical attributes etc) we may end up with some humans becoming, well almost Gods among the rest of us "normal" humans.
> 
> Interesting reads regardless!


Thanks for the input. That's what another guy tried to tell me too! LOL!
_
"..in the day ye eat thereof, then your eyes shall be opened, and ye shall be as gods"_


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> become gods ourselves....what disappointing deities we would be....


I would never join any club that would have me as a member!


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 19, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Maybe what they've experienced is just our wetware rebooting?
> 
> There's no evidence to the contrary.


Lol.. There's no evidence either way because it's death.

However and as I said above you can ask some people who have experienced what they call NDE (but there's nothing _near_ about it, you're dead or you're not) and we can accept what returnees say or not

And while life, and even death could be considered a technology I suppose (consider Lazarus in the Judeo-Christian Bible), this is a thread about nuts and bolts tech, or maybe I'm mistaken, haven't read it all but I'm going to consider it thusly going forward


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2018)

i don't think people who have "died and come back" are a reliable source of information....you can say they "died" all you want, but if they were dead, they'd still be dead.
as miracle max says, there's a big difference between all dead and mostly dead......
and until you find someone whose been dead for a few days then rises again to tell us what he's seen, the accounts of "mostly dead" people are the same as them telling me what they dreamed last night, possibly entertaining, but proof of absolutely nothing


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think people who have "died and come back" are a reliable source of information....you can say they "died" all you want, but if they were dead, they'd still be dead.
> as miracle max says, there's a big difference between all dead and mostly dead......
> and until you find someone whose been dead for a few days then rises again to tell us what he's seen, the accounts of "mostly dead" people are the same as them telling me what they dreamed last night, possibly entertaining, but proof of absolutely nothing


I disagree. Dead is dead. Some people have been dead a half an hour or longer, they're dead not by my definition but by the world's definition (and does it really matter whether you're dead 1 minute or 1 hour?)


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 19, 2018)

No 'alien' spacecraft has ever crashed, as it's not possible for them to crash, although many have been specifically_ sent in_ with the appearance of having crashed at certain times, and to certain governments


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think people who have "died and come back" are a reliable source of information....



If you can find _others_ to ask we'll go that route LOL! I don't think that's going to work out, I think we're stuck with nde folk?!

Life is electricity in water.
(As above so below)

Life as a technology!? ..that's kind of pushing the envelope Mr shrubber, but then again there is the Lazarus example?!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I disagree. Dead is dead. Some people have been dead a half an hour or longer, they're dead not by my definition but by the world's definition (and does it really matter whether you're dead 1 minute or 1 hour?)


yeah, it matters, after 5 minutes you start to experience irreversible brain damage, after 10 minutes, it starts to do major damage, not just to the cognitive part of the brain, but the autonomic functions as well....so anyone whose "dead" for more than ten minutes is coming back to impaired functions, whether they're apparent or not


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2018)

you ever done whippits? all the accounts i've heard of "the afterlife" sounds like someone doing whippits to me.....like experiencing oxygen deprivation without quite passing out....i hope "heaven" is more than whippits....


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you ever done whippits? all the accounts i've heard of "the afterlife" sounds like someone doing whippits to me.....like experiencing oxygen deprivation without quite passing out....i hope "heaven" is more than whippits....


Not since my last Grateful Dead concert. Nothing like it. The gas sounds like a whole bunch of bees on each side of your head, and then you either pass out if you're not careful, one guy died at the last GD concert from a balloon!

Nde is totally different, some people are in white lights (earlier in this tread I mentioned *light as a solid), everything's more acute, more colorful more everything; often there are beings there we may or may not know, some people describe what we commonly call angels, or messengers. But that's if you get the good ride, I suppose, I know people who didn't, they've described a completely different journey and it wasn't pleasant

*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2018)

it sounds like tunnel vision and hallucinations....you know i'm a skeptical person...i guess this is one of those things i'd have to experience to believe in.


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it sounds like tunnel vision and hallucinations....you know i'm a skeptical person...i guess this is one of those things i'd have to experience to believe in.


I don't think the dead woman smushed in that car crash going up in that light is having a hallucination!?

Point of that pic is that it _*is*_ a picture, it's not a hallucination, it's a thing in a picture, and it's been examined as untouched, and I'm saying it's a type of Technology for the purpose of this thread. I don't think it's fake, it could be but I'm saying that the white light tunnel is a real thing, a real technology

Whats that famous picture from the 40s that boxer in the light beam let me see if I can find that

.. couldn't find it thought I had it saved it was Madison Square Garden back in the 40s or 50s black and white picture pretty much the same as the accident picture above, boxer died in the ring, a similar White Light Beam is visible in the picture coming in the skylights Illuminating him specifically in the ring as he lay dead, I'm sure I have it saved somewhere I'll find it going forward


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2018)

it just seems like a load of horseshit to me. i don't buy it, and i'm pretty sure you're never going to find a piece of evidence that will convince me. 
honestly, it doesn't matter much to me if you're 100% accurate or not. if that is a persons soul escaping their body and going "somewhere"...do you have any idea where it's going? no, and neither would i, if that's what that was.
it's a trick of lighting, it's a reflection, its a smudge on a lens....it's a coincidence. it's proof of nothing at all. it's desperate people grasping at straws to quiet the fear they feel.....
i don't feel that fear. i'm not in any hurry to die, but whatever is there, is there, and i'll find out when i get there. if it's nothing, then i finally get to catch up on some rest. if it's "something"....i'll deal with it when i'm there and can see wtf it is i'm dealing with. wasting time here wondering about it is.....wasting time here, wondering about it


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 19, 2018)

_"...do you have any idea where it's going"_

Of course I do Mr. Shrubber! (I'm surprised you'd ask?) Now for more 'alien' technology


Bicycles: Alien Technology?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> _"...do you have any idea where it's going"_
> 
> Of course I do Mr. Shrubber! (I'm surprised you'd ask?) Now for more 'alien' technology
> 
> ...


you see a bicycle? i don't see any pedals. 
i see either a kids toy, or the predecessor of a wheelchair for a handicapped person. that would be more amazing to me, given the harsh state of medical technology at the time.
the wheel has existed for a long time....
China, 2500 b.c.
Ukraine, 4000 b.c. 
persia, 2000 b.c.
why does everything have to have either magical or extraterrestrial origins? if everything was invented by aliens or magical beings that theorists say were invented by them, then people would have invented nothing....surely we invented something? the pizza roll?.....toothpaste?......the Mirkin?....Something?


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 19, 2018)

Maybe his feet don't reach the pedals? LOL

What of this?


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 19, 2018)

And what about the saqqara 'bird'?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> And what about the saqqara 'bird'?


i've seen the "bird " before, and again, i don't get what makes it more than a toy for a kid. people see that things with wings fly. flies, bees butterflies, birds.....why wouldn't someone try to build a bird and see if it would fly? papyrus makes shitty paper airplanes.


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 19, 2018)

Maybe it was a child's toy. I believe the argument is it's not designed as a bird, they have trinkets that look like birds, but this looks like a plane to many, and it had a rudder on the tail, which was broken off, and birds don't have rudders

Here's a couple others (I'm sure they'll look like birds to you too). Anyone else have an opinion, anyone, anyone, Bueller?





(Buehler's pitching tomorrow in game 7 by the way)


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you see a bicycle? i don't see any pedals.
> i see either a kids toy, or the predecessor of a wheelchair for a handicapped person. that would be mor8e amazing to me, given the harsh state of medical technology at the time.
> the wheel has existed for a long time....View attachment 4218113
> China, 2500 b.c.
> ...


That's a fine line between bicycle and scooter you're drawing. Considering both are said to have been invented very recently in my opinion the point would be moot. 

Not saying it's 'alien', lol, but Bicycle or scooter, neither is previously mentioned in the history of that era that I was able to find

Although the spoked wheel as you mentioned does date back to approximately that era, it's use was on chariots (not carts?)

The bicycle/scooter is never referenced in history before the last few hundred years, so that should definitely be considered, imo

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_bicycle#The_roadster

https://www.infoplease.com0/scads-scooters

By the way I'm with you on pizza rolls!


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 20, 2018)

look, you can put every video on youtube on here, and you're never going to get me to say that even one of them looks like it came from extraterrestrial or magical origins. ever. because i just don't believe in it, and i'm not likely to in this lifetime.
i don't have an explanation for each of them, and don't have any intention of wasting my time coming up with bullshit hypothesis to explain bullshit theories....
if it makes you happy to think that we're under constant observation by aliens or magical beings, then believe that, just quit wasting my time trying to convince me of it. you are doomed to failure. i will never believe that, till the aliens and or pixies introduce themselves.
i don't believe in magic, period, at all. ever. no witches, warlocks, no hexs, curses, or love potions.
i do believe we are far from alone in the universe, but i see no reason a race advanced enough to have interstellar travel would waste it's time watching our pathetic asses. we're miserable children trying to beat each other up on the playground. what rational adult wants to watch that? why would they waste their time on us? do you try to civilize monkeys?


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 20, 2018)

Why would you assume I'm trying to get you to say anything at all Mister Shrubber?


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Cx2H (Oct 20, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


Port-O-Potty ^^


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 23, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Not since my last Grateful Dead concert. Nothing like it. The gas sounds like a whole bunch of bees on each side of your head, and then you either pass out if you're not careful, one guy died at the last GD concert from a balloon!
> 
> Nde is totally different, some people are in white lights (earlier in this tread I mentioned *light as a solid), everything's more acute, more colorful more everything; often there are beings there we may or may not know, some people describe what we commonly call angels, or messengers. But that's if you get the good ride, I suppose, I know people who didn't, they've described a completely different journey and it wasn't pleasant
> 
> *


Because of course it's true if INSIDE EDITION! says so!


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 23, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Maybe it was a child's toy. I believe the argument is it's not designed as a bird, they have trinkets that look like birds, but this looks like a plane to many, and it had a rudder on the tail, which was broken off, and birds don't have rudders
> 
> Here's a couple others (I'm sure they'll look like birds to you too). Anyone else have an opinion, anyone, anyone, Bueller?
> 
> ...


Birds most certainly do have rudders. WTF do you think tailfeathers are for, anyway?


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> look, you can put every video on youtube on here, and you're never going to get me to say that even one of them looks like it came from extraterrestrial or magical origins. ever. because i just don't believe in it, and i'm not likely to in this lifetime.
> i don't have an explanation for each of them, and don't have any intention of wasting my time coming up with bullshit hypothesis to explain bullshit theories....
> if it makes you happy to think that we're under constant observation by aliens or magical beings, then believe that, just quit wasting my time trying to convince me of it. you are doomed to failure. i will never believe that, till the aliens and or pixies introduce themselves.
> i don't believe in magic, period, at all. ever. no witches, warlocks, no hexs, curses, or love potions.
> i do believe we are far from alone in the universe, but i see no reason a race advanced enough to have interstellar travel would waste it's time watching our pathetic asses. we're miserable children trying to beat each other up on the playground. what rational adult wants to watch that? why would they waste their time on us? do you try to civilize monkeys?


I believe in magic. Go turn on your hot water tap.

I think prudent aliens would certainly be keeping their eye on stupid primitives like us. After all, we're potentially dangerous if we get loose and start running amok in space!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 10, 2022)

So now do you believe me?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 10, 2022)

If we are on rock flying around the cosmos. We travel to the aliens. No need for interstellar wormhole bullshit.


----------



## Brettman (Jun 10, 2022)

Dr.Pecker said:


> So now do you believe me?


No.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 14, 2022)

Dr.Pecker said:


> So now do you believe me?


I'm still waiting for this thing called evidence.


----------



## HGCC (Jun 14, 2022)

Dr.Pecker said:


> If we are on rock flying around the cosmos. We travel to the aliens. No need for interstellar wormhole bullshit.


I think we're lost, we keep going in circles.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jun 18, 2022)

Ok, I had hitchhiked from Massachusetts to San Diego, CA. I was on Ocean Beach, a little north of the pier but not as far as the jetty. There were a couple bonfires, and it was dark.
All of the sudden, a giant peach came rolling up and asked to bum a smoke. When I said I don't have one, the peach reached out with its two leaves and started patting me down, searching me, all the while saying, 'come on, I know you got one.'
Thing is, I did, and when he found the pack his demeanor changed. Darkly. Something was inserted into me, and I woke up in Tijuanna, on Revolution Ave in a place called the Bambi Club. I had a matchbook from a place called the Unicorn. 
I took the trolley home and never told a soul. But I feel certain the Peach was not from anywhere around here. And that area is surrounded by Naval bases and top secret facilities.
Thats a fact.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 19, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Ok, I had hitchhiked from Massachusetts to San Diego, CA. I was on Ocean Beach, a little north of the pier but not as far as the jetty. There were a couple bonfires, and it was dark.
> All of the sudden, a giant peach came rolling up and asked to bum a smoke. When I said I don't have one, the peach reached out with its two leaves and started patting me down, searching me, all the while saying, 'come on, I know you got one.'
> Thing is, I did, and when he found the pack his demeanor changed. Darkly. Something was inserted into me, and I woke up in Tijuanna, on Revolution Ave in a place called the Bambi Club. I had a matchbook from a place called the Unicorn.
> I took the trolley home and never told a soul. But I feel certain the Peach was not from anywhere around here. And that area is surrounded by Naval bases and top secret facilities.
> Thats a fact.


they blew that flower dust at you. It blacks you out and makes you highly suggestable.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 19, 2022)

Haven't you heard ufos and uaps are being talked about?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 19, 2022)

ttystikk said:


> I'm still waiting for this thing called evidence.


^


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 19, 2022)

Beachwalker said:


> Maybe his feet don't reach the pedals? LOL
> 
> What of this?


been debunked the other side of the room shows what it was. Basically, a Dynasty change or made up.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 19, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I think we're lost, we keep going in circles.


have you ever made contract?


----------



## HGCC (Jun 19, 2022)

Dr.Pecker said:


> have you ever made contract?


I have certain obligations.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jun 19, 2022)

Alien techno


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 20, 2022)

Dr.Pecker said:


> ^


So there's this guy who claims to have worked in a military division investigating UAP, and the most interesting thing he said was that some of the devices/sightings that were not explainable by modern technology had been seen in three different ways; in person by sight by more than one individual, simultaneously on radar and again simultaneously on infrared imaging equipment. Well, that means there was definitely something there; without the ability to examine the object in detail we can't say what it was but we can no longer deny the fact of its existence.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jun 20, 2022)

The 


PioneerValleyOG said:


> Ok, I had hitchhiked from Massachusetts to San Diego, CA. I was on Ocean Beach, a little north of the pier but not as far as the jetty. There were a couple bonfires, and it was dark.
> All of the sudden, a giant peach came rolling up and asked to bum a smoke. When I said I don't have one, the peach reached out with its two leaves and started patting me down, searching me, all the while saying, 'come on, I know you got one.'
> Thing is, I did, and when he found the pack his demeanor changed. Darkly. Something was inserted into me, and I woke up in Tijuanna, on Revolution Ave in a place called the Bambi Club. I had a matchbook from a place called the Unicorn.
> I took the trolley home and never told a soul. But I feel certain the Peach was not from anywhere around here. And that area is surrounded by Naval bases and top secret facilities.
> Thats a fact.


proof is in the pudding I’d like to see your pudding to verify. Please submit sample.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jun 28, 2022)

IMREALSOLKEVIN ® | Facebook


2.7M views, 34K likes, 233 comments, 10K shares, Facebook Reels from IMREALSOLKEVIN ®




www.facebook.com




Proof?


----------

